# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] المسابقة الرمضانية لقاعة رجال الاعمال 2009

## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
اعاده الله عليكم وعلى كل المسلمين بالخير واليمن والبركات
تتشرف القاعة بان تقيم المسابقة الرمضانيه السنوية  
على عشر حلقات تبدا من اول يوم وتنتهى يوم 20 رمضان 
كل حلقة بها 3 اسئله 



سؤال اول 
عن ايه من القرآن الكريم 

سؤال ثانى 
عن موقف من السيرة النبوية 

سؤال ثالث 
حيكون سؤال ادارى اجابته ستكون موجود 
فى موضوع او مشاركه فى  قاعة رجال الاعمال 
سيتم وضع لينك الموضوع للحصول على اجابة السؤال 
تحسب الدرجة بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



كل اجابة صحيحه بدرجة 
يعنى كل حلقة نتيجتها 3 درجات 
قد يحصل عضو عن 2 من 3 درجات 
او 1 من 3 درجات 
فى تانى يوم للحلقة سيتم اعلان نتيجتها 
الاجابات الصحيحه 
واسماء المشاركين ودرجاتهم 
سيتم تجميع الدرجات يوميا حتى اخر حلقة 

سيكون الفوز لاصحاب اعلى درجات فى المسابقة على مدى حلقاتها العشر 
حسب الترتيب باعلى الدرجات 
جائزة اولى وثانية وثالثة 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
سيتم وضع  الاجابات الصحيحه  فى اليوم التالى 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



يمكنك تعديل مشاركتك والاستعانة بصديق 
والبحث فى المراجع 
وزيارة المكتبات العامة والخاصة 
وسؤال اهل الثقة 
فهدفنا من المسابقة 
كيفية الوصول الى المعلومة الصحيحه 



الجوائز 

الفائز الاول 
شهادة تقدير + 3 تقييمات 

الفائز الثانى 
شهادة تقدير + 2 تقييم 

الفائز الثالث 
شهادة تقدير + تقييم واحد 

شكرا لكم تعاونكم وحسن استقبالكم للمسابقة

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخوة الاعزاء 

مسابقتنا تأتى كل عام 

لنجتمع على الموده والفرح والتعاون والخير 

ونتذكر اخوه لنا واصدقاء معنا 

ربنا يجمعنا دائما على الخير والموده والمعروف 



نتيجة المسابقة الرمضانية لقاعة رجال الاعمال عام 2008





نتيجة المسابقة الرمضانية لقاعة رجال الاعمال عام 2007





يارب دائما نتجمع بخير 

ويعود لنا من غاب عنا 

وتمتد الايدى بالمحبه والموده 

مين حيكتب اسمه معانا هذا العام

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة

لولى


كل عام وانتى بخير 


اقدم لك اسمى ايات الشكر والتقدير 

على  جهدك  المخلص وتعاونك الكريم 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ورزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة

----------


## لمسه

[ALIGN=CENTER]





انا انا انا 


يامسابقاااتك ياجاااااامد   

كل عام وانت بالف خير  بخير 

وجزاك الله كل خير 

ورزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 


وان شاء الله السنه دى اسمى يتكتب باذن الله 

تسلم استاذى وتسلم ايدك 



[/ALIGN

----------


## فراشة

أخى اسكندرانى
كل سنة وانت طيب 
ويارب دايما منور المنتدى بنشاطك ومسابقاتك
خلاص انا معاكوا فى المسابقة السنة دى بس يارب النت مايغدرش بيا ويقطع خلال المسابقة
أكيد هاتكون مسابقة فى جو روحانى ومفيد 
باتمنالك وباتمنى للجميع التوفيق
كل سنة وكلكوا طيبين

فراشة

----------


## a_leader

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركته

طبعا الف شكر للاستاذة لولى مبدعة المنتدى الأولى بلا منافس*
و كمان بشكر نفسى برضو بما ان محدش قال لى شكرا 

بصفتى صاحب فكرة شهادات التقدير فى منتدى ابناء مصر  :: 

*و بشكر اخى العزيز نادر صاحب المسابقات الجميلة و النشاط المتميز فى المنتدى*

*و احب اقول لكم جميعا كل سنة و انتو طيبين و دايما بخير و سعادة يارب*

*و انا مشارك ان شاء الله معاكو*  :f2:

----------


## sad man

انا جيت اسجل حضور وأقدم طلب اشتراك بإذن الله
ههههههه

بارك الله فيك
فعلا مسابقة ممتازه وكلها افاده
تقبل الله منا ومنك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا
وان شاء الله مشتركين مع حضرتك
وبإذن  الله من الفائزين


تحياتى
Sad man


[/ALIGN

----------


## سوما

مسابقة جميلة وأكيد مفيدة وإذا أستطعت الدخول والأنتظام خلال الشهر الكريم سوف أشترك بها.. :2: 
بارك الله فيك وأرضاك بكب خير أ. نادر .. :f2: 
وكل عام وحضرتك إلى الله أقرب وأسعد . :f:

----------


## وجدى محمود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الفاضل

إسكندرانى

رائعه هى فكرة المسابقه

وسوف أحاول بقدر الإمكان إسمرار وجودى معكم  فيها

كى أستفيد وأصل معكم للمعلومه الدينيه الحيحه

بارك الله فيك أخى الطيب

أجمل ما فى المسابقه

هى ان فيه خيارات

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## jasmine rose

فكرة جميلة..
و بإذن الله معاكم..
تحياتي.. :f2:

----------


## thereallove

تسيجيل حضور ومشاركة ان شاء الله 

انا اصلي جامد في المسابقات قوي 

ومبكسبشي خااااااالص  ::

----------


## اليمامة

اخى العزيز اسكندرانى
شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك ومسابقاتك ونشاطك اللى بيسعدنا جدا...كل سنة وانت طيب ويارب عقبال مسابقة كل سنة...ولو تسمحلى ادخل معاكوا السنة دى واجرب واستفيد من المعلومات القيمة والتعايش فى الجو الروحانى لرمضان مع اخوة واصدقاء افاضل زيكوا.....

----------


## mezapril

بسم الله

واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله

الف شكر لك اخى اسكندرانى

مجهود خرافى ماشاء الله

وتوثيق نموذجى رائع

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير

وإن شاء الله معك 

وكل عام ونحن جميعا الى الله اقرب

والسلام عليكم  ورحمه الله وبركاته

-

----------


## sameh atiya

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذ نادر مجهود متميز كالعادة .
في انتظار المسابقة والتي أتمنى أن أكون صاحب أحد المراكز الأولى كما حدث في العام السابق
جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك أستاذ نادر

مجهود متميز

أشكرك عليه جدا

و ان شاء الله اكون معاكوا السنة دي

مين عارف؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل عام و حضرتك بخير

خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا اسكندراني و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير
و كل مسابقة و انت طيب  :: 

ان شاء الله ربنا ييسر لنا الحال و اعرف اتابع معاك

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الوان الربيع

تسجيل حضور
شكرا على الطرح الجميل

----------


## rosey19

كل عام وانت بالف خير اخى نادر
 جزاك الله كل خير ... وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
    شكرا اخى لدعوتك الكريمه
   ويارب اقدر اشارك معكم 
   ولكنى اتمنى من الله ان تكون اعمالى فى هذا الشهر له وحده سبحانه وتعالى
   وربنا يقدرنى ويعيننى على قيامه وصيامه وقراءه كتابه الكريم
  وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله

        وكل عام وحضرتك وكل اعضاء المنتدى بالف خير

----------


## بنت الريف

[frame="14 80"]كل سنة وكل أعضاء أجمل منتدى بخير 
ويارب يكون شهر كله خير وسعادة 
شكرا على المسابقة الجميلة دى 
وبإذن الله أنا معاكم 
وربنا يقدرنى وأعرف أجاوب 
وأكون من الأوائل بإذن الله 
ربنا يوفقك أخى إسكندرانى :f:  [/frame]::

----------


## hanoaa

إن شاء الله هاحاول أتابع معاكوا
بس ميعاد المسابقة إمتى
و كمان الأسئله هاتنزل إزاى يعنى هاينزل ال 3 أسئله مرة واحده ولا سؤال سؤال
كل سنه و كل أعضاء المنتدى طيبين و بخير
رمضان كريم :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر


كل عام وأنت بألف خير

أعاد الله عليك الشهر الفضيل رمضان الكريم

بالخير وأعادة على الأمة الاسلامية كلها باليمن والبركات

وكل مسابقة وأنت طيب

وان شاء الله أكون من المشاركات معكم 

أدام الله تواجدك الطيب وجهدك الرائع وموضوعاتك الجميلة

وتمنياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق لكل خطاك الطيبة

مع تحيتـــــى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [ALIGN=CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انا انا انا 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة
لمسه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


اهلا بك معنا فى مسابقتنا السنوية 

وان شاء الله تكونى فى المقدمة 

بس روحى ذاكرى وراجعى واستعدى 

وخدى بالك 

مسيو ليدر  حيشارك يعنى مش  حيسيبك تجاوبى وحيكتسح  الاجابات

شكرا لك 

ومنتظرين وجودك يوم بعد  يوم

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى اسكندرانى
> كل سنة وانت طيب 
> ويارب دايما منور المنتدى بنشاطك ومسابقاتك
> خلاص انا معاكوا فى المسابقة السنة دى بس يارب النت مايغدرش بيا ويقطع خلال المسابقة
> أكيد هاتكون مسابقة فى جو روحانى ومفيد 
> باتمنالك وباتمنى للجميع التوفيق
> كل سنة وكلكوا طيبين
> 
> فراشة




اختى العزيزة 
الفراشة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل عام وحضرتك والاسرة الكريمة بخير  

شكرا على مشاركتك الطيبه 

ودائما متالقة فى كل المنتدى وكل الموضوعات المتميزة 

ان شاء الله النت يكون كويس وتشاركى معانا وتفوزى كمان 

بس استعدى وطلعى كتبك القديمة واستعدى 

وعندنا مفاجأة كبيرة حنعلن عنها فى حينها 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركته
> 
> طبعا الف شكر للاستاذة لولى مبدعة المنتدى الأولى بلا منافس*
> و كمان بشكر نفسى برضو بما ان محدش قال لى شكرا 
> 
> بصفتى صاحب فكرة شهادات التقدير فى منتدى ابناء مصر 
> 
> *و بشكر اخى العزيز نادر صاحب المسابقات الجميلة و النشاط المتميز فى المنتدى*
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز الاستاذ
ليدر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على مشاركتك الطيبة 

ومنتظرينك فى المسابقة 

وياترى حتنافس على اى مركز 

نشن كده وقولى  عينك على ايه 

كل سنة وانت طيب اخى الحبيب

----------


## اسكندرانى

> انا جيت اسجل حضور وأقدم طلب اشتراك بإذن الله
> ههههههه
> 
> بارك الله فيك
> فعلا مسابقة ممتازه وكلها افاده
> تقبل الله منا ومنك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتنا
> وان شاء الله مشتركين مع حضرتك
> وبإذن  الله من الفائزين
> 
> ...




اخى العزيز
Sad man
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل عام وحضرتك بخير 

وان شاء الله  تشارك بقوه وتحصل على مركز متقدم 

ولك عزومة سمك مشوى على شاطىء ابو قير على حساب استاذنا الكبير ليدر 

ايه رايك موافق طبعا 

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مسابقة جميلة وأكيد مفيدة وإذا أستطعت الدخول والأنتظام خلال الشهر الكريم سوف أشترك بها..
> بارك الله فيك وأرضاك بكل خير أ. نادر ..
> وكل عام وحضرتك إلى الله أقرب وأسعد .




اختى العزيزة 
سوما 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وانتى والاسرة الكريمة  طيبه 



> وإذا أستطعت الدخول والأنتظام خلال الشهر الكريم سوف أشترك بها


معناه ايه يا بشمهندسة الكلام ده 

مش مقبول طبعا كلامك 

انتى من اول يوم  لاخر يوم  تكونى موجوده 3 مرات فى اليوم 

ونبطشية خميس وجمعه كمان 

وانتى حره يا مديرة ادارة المشروعات والتخطيط والمتابعه 

منتظرينك من اول يوم 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الفاضل
> 
> إسكندرانى
> 
> رائعه هى فكرة المسابقه
> 
> وسوف أحاول بقدر الإمكان إسمرار وجودى معكم  فيها
> ...




اخى العزيز
وجدى محمود 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

كل عام وحضرتك والاسرة بخير 

اسعدنى وجودك الكريم وان شاء الله تشارك معنا 

وتضيف لنا معلومات هامة  ونصيحة مفيده 

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> فكرة جميلة..
> و بإذن الله معاكم..
> تحياتي..




اختى العزيزة 
ياسمين 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا بك معنا 

وان شاء الله تكونى من اصحاب النشاط المميز

 كعادتك دائما فى كل موضوعاتك ومشاركاتك 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## اسكندرانى

> تسيجيل حضور ومشاركة ان شاء الله 
> 
> انا اصلي جامد في المسابقات قوي 
> 
> ومبكسبشي خااااااالص




اخى العزيز 
الامبراطور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

يمتواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضع

دا انت الامل كله معقود عليك  انك تكتسح وتفوز

وتيجى مع اخوك Sad man عزومة السمك على حساب الاستاذ ليدر 

شد حيلك يا جااااااااااااااااااااامد 

اضحك الله سنك

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اخى العزيز اسكندرانى
> شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك ومسابقاتك ونشاطك اللى بيسعدنا جدا...كل سنة وانت طيب ويارب عقبال مسابقة كل سنة...ولو تسمحلى ادخل معاكوا السنة دى واجرب واستفيد من المعلومات القيمة والتعايش فى الجو الروحانى لرمضان مع اخوة واصدقاء افاضل زيكوا.....




اختى العزيزة 
ام حمزة وادم 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا وسهلا بك معنا هذا العام 

بس نظرة لمهارتك وتميزك  فى قاعة المطبخ 

يوجد رسم تسجيل لحضور المسابقة يومى 

صينية  فخده ضانى 

او

وزه محشية بالفريك 

او

بطه بعصير البرتقال 

ويكون فى علمك اقل من كده مش حتتقبل اجاباتك 

وزودى شوية علشان معايا ليدر والامبراطور وسادمان 

انتى حرة 

احنا جوايزنا  اسبوع فى بورت مارينا فى شهر يناير 

اهلا بك واسعدنى مشاركتك فى المسابقة 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله
> 
> واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله
> 
> الف شكر لك اخى اسكندرانى
> 
> مجهود خرافى ماشاء الله
> 
> وتوثيق نموذجى رائع
> ...




اخى العزيز 
mezapril
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

جزاك الله خير اخى العزيز 

اسعدنى وجودك الكريم الطيب 

وكلماتك المشجعة 

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك 

ويشرفنى مشاركتك فى المسابقة 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أستاذ نادر مجهود متميز كالعادة .
> في انتظار المسابقة والتي أتمنى أن أكون صاحب أحد المراكز الأولى كما حدث في العام السابق
> جزاك الله كل خير*




اخى العزيز 
سامح عطيه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا اهلا اهلا 

بصاحب المركز الاول 

وااااااااااااااااااااو 

انت السنة دى بتدافع عن اللقب 

وعن 10 عزومات  مسجلة باسمك 

ايه رايك تلعب عليهم السنة دى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اهلا بالمنافسه القوية 

دائما وجودك يا سامح مميز 

وحقيقى بيسعدنى وجودك بصفة عامة بين اروقة المنتدى 

كل سنة وانت والاسرة الكريمة بخير

----------


## نـــــــــور

شكلها مسابقه حلوه اوى وجميله

ومفيده كمان 

ميرسى ليك كتير

وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا جيت انا جيت انا جيييييييييييييت
انا معاكوا بإذن الله السنة دي

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا جاى أصبح واقول لكم كل سنة و انتم طيبين

و كمان  اقول لكم محدش يتعب نفسه و يحلم كتير

انا صاحب المركز الاول و ده شيئ مضمون بإذن الله

عايزين تنافسوا على المركزين التانى و التالت ماشى

غير كده انسوووووووووووووووووووووووو

 ::

----------


## a_leader

اه صحيح

نسيت المفاجأة اللى كنت جاى أقولها

طبعا اخوانى الأعزاء شهر رمضان شهر كله كرم و خير 

و عشان كده و من خلال اتصالاتى الجامدة برجال الاعمال نجحت اجيب

تبرعات للفائز الأول ( اللى هو انا  ::  ) 

و هى عبارة عن* تقييم منى انا كمان

للفائز الاول و كارت شحن سوف يعلن عن قيمته فى منتصف المسابقة ان شاء الله* 

و هذا بالطبع اضافة للجوائز التى أعلنها الأستاذ نادر من قبل

و ده بعد اذنك طبعا اخى العزيز و اسهاما متواضعا منى و ربنا يديم المعروف بيننا

 :f2:

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*نسأل الله لنا ولكم في هذا الشهر المبارك أن يرزقنا خيره وبركاته
ويجعلنا من الطائعين له والساعيين لمغفرته ورضاه.

أخي الغالي .. نادر 

سلمت افكارك ..
سااحاول لاكون ضمن المشاركين في المسابقة 
لو لم استطع اتمنى ان تكافئني بدرجة
حتى لو كانت مجاملة منك يا نادر 



دون ان انسى شكر غاليتنا لولي على تصميماتها المذهلة 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير
وبلغنا اياكم هذا الشهر المبارك على الخير والسلام*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*لقد وصلت 

أكيد مادام استاذ نادر عامل مسابقة يبقى لازم تكون مسابقة شيقة ومفيدة 

فبإذن الله هشارك مع حضرتك لو اتاح الوقت ليا الفرصة بإذن الله

وكل سنة وإنت طيب يا استاذ نادر على مسابقتك الجميلة وكل الشكر للمبدعة لولى على تصميماتها الجميلة 

كده الكنافة السنة دى عند استاذ نادر واستاذة لولى واللى هيهرب منكم هو حُر بقى  

كل سنة والجميع بخير إن شاء الله

أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## أم أحمد

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا أستاذ نادر*
*ايوة كده هي دي الفوازير الجميلة*
*متابعة معاكم ان شاء الله*
*بس يا ريت تبقي الهدايا بقي اكل اسكندرااااني*
*يعني سمك وجمبري وكابوريا والحاجات الحلووووة دي*
*تقبل خالص تقديري*

----------


## a_leader

*انا شايف المسابقة هادية و كله استسلم خلاص للامر الواقع

اللى هو فوزى بالمركز الاول 

كده كويس و انا مبسوط منكم

اهم حاجة ان الانسان يحلم حلم يتماشى مع الواقع

و الواقع بيقول انى ح اكسب ان شاء الله

و لو عايزين تعملوها فرق ماشى

بس فريقى اللى ح يكون اسمه فريق البيزنس هو اللى ح يكسب برضو

م الاخر كده

تمشوها فردى تمشوها جماعى انا كسبان كسبان ان شاء الله

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> سلام الله عليك أستاذ نادر
> 
> مجهود متميز
> 
> أشكرك عليه جدا
> 
> و ان شاء الله اكون معاكوا السنة دي
> 
> مين عارف؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




اختى العزيزة
ايمان الشامى
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


اهلا بك معنا فى مسابقتنا السنوية 

اهلا ببور سعيد واهل بورسعيد الجدعاااااااااااااااااان

حضرتك ضامنه 3 درجات مقدما تقديرا لاهل البحر الابيض المتوسط 

منتظرينك 

ومنتظرين وجودك كل ايام المسابقة 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## nour2005

أخي الفاضل اسكندراني

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وجميع أبناء مصر طيبين

وطبعاً إعتبرني مشتركة في المسابقة الجميلة

وبإذن الله السنة دي أطلع من الأوائل  ::mazika2:: 

تحيتي لمجهودك ولا ننسى التحية الكبيرة والشكر لمبدعتنا المتألقة دائما

لولي 

خالص التقديروالإحترام

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ازيك يا اسكندراني و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير
> و كل مسابقة و انت طيب 
> 
> ان شاء الله ربنا ييسر لنا الحال و اعرف اتابع معاك
> 
> دمت بكل خير
> في رعاية الله ،،،





اختى العزيزة 
بوكى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا بك يا بوكى 

سعداء بوجودك المتميز والراقى 

ونتمنى وجودك الدائم معنا وفى كل قاعات المنتدى 

وفرغى نفسك للمشاركة فى مسابقتنا السنوية 

حتكسبى اسبوع اجازة فى المعمورة  خلال شهر يناير 

ايه رايك 

اظن جائزة تستحق المشاركة والمنافسه 

كل سنة وانتى والاسرة الكريمة بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> تسجيل حضور
> شكرا على الطرح الجميل





اختى العزيزة 
الوان الربيع
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


اهلا بك ومشاركتك الطيبه 

وشكرا على وجودك معنا 

ونتمنى لك  التوفيق دائما 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى اسكندرانى* 
*كل عام وانت بالف خير* 
*ورمضان كريم* 
*واستننونى معاكم فى المسابقة رجعه بقوة*

----------


## Dr_rehab

عميد الاسكندرانية 

الأخ الفاضل اسكندرانى
كعادتك دوما مضىء بكل مواضيعك و مسابقاتك

و يكون لى الشرف الكبير بالاشتراك فى مسابقة رجال الأعمال هذا العام

وان شاء الله تكون مسابقة ناجحه بنفس نجاح مسابقة العام الماضى

كل عام و أنت بألف خير .... أعاده الله عليك بالخير و البركات

----------


## اموووله

استاذى الفاضل اسكندرانى

ليس جديد عليك هذا التميز وهذه الروعة 

وقدرتك البارعة فى ادارة مسابقة شيقة متميز كمسابقة رجال الاعمال 

ان شاء الله ساكون موجوده ومتابعة ومنافسه على المركز الاول 

عفوا استاذ ليدر المركز الاول  حيروح المنصورة السنة دى 

تقبل خالص تقديرى


امووووله

----------


## M!sS Roro

[ALIGN=CENTER]

[glow=FF0000]


وسع وسع يااااااااااااعم الحاااااااااااااااااااااج  :3: 

رورو وصلـــــــت وصلو ع نبي ..   :2: 

اولا : 

شكرا ليك يا استاذ اسكندراني ,, على مجهوودك .. 
وبجد انته واستاذ ليدر عاملين شغل جامد جدا .. ربنا يبارك فيكم .. 

ورمضان كريم .. 

وان شاء الله انا من المشاركين معاكم ..  :2: 






[/ALIGN[/QUOTE]

----------


## لمسه

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> انا جاى أصبح واقول لكم كل سنة و انتم طيبين
> 
> و كمان  اقول لكم محدش يتعب نفسه و يحلم كتير
> 
> انا صاحب المركز الاول و ده شيئ مضمون بإذن الله
> 
> عايزين تنافسوا على المركزين التانى و التالت ماشى
> ...



ايه حرب الاعصاااااب دى 

حضرتك هنا والاستاذ نادر هناك يقولى انك انت يعنى مش هاتخلينى اكسب 

مااااااااااااااشى 

الايام بينناااااااااااااااااااااااا 

وبكره نقعد على الحيطه ونسمع الزيطه 

الا ياخويا بيقعدو على الحيطه ازاى  :: 



يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 







خاليك معايا يارب 




بصراحه عايزه اشكرك جدا جدا جدا 

بجد موضوعك طمنا على ناااس بحبهم من زمااااااااااااااان وللاسف معرفهمش شخصيا 
ومش بيدخلو من زمان 

الف الف حمد وشكر ليك يارب على انهم يخير 
وحقيقى منورنااااااااااااا 

ووحشتوووووووووووووناااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى الغالى أسكندرانى

ابو مسابقات حلوة وعجبانى

وهتبقى مسابقة كبيرة

وأسئلى سهلة ومثيرة

هتجاوب فيها الشاطرة

وكمان أم ضفيرة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

مبروك يا استاذى المسابقة الرمضانية
وان شاء الله تكون أجمل من كل مرة بفضل
رعايتك وأهتمامك لا حرمنا الله وجودك الجميل

وطبعا من غير واسطة انا المركز الأول
انت مواعدنى من عمن اول
والا هتعمل ناسى
وتتحجج وتقول انك قاسى
انا هنا من أول يوم ومعايا قلمى وكراسى
ومن العلم والثقافه هنملى ونفول
ولا تقولى صاحبك أخونا ليدر
اديك شايف ادانا فسحة من عندة 
ولا شكلنا هنفوز بكارت
ولا حتى بتقيمه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين وان شاء الله كلكم فايزين
ازاى معرفش
كفاية نعرف ونتثقف

ودى وتقديرى للجميع*

----------


## nariman

*ان شاء الله أكون مع حضرتك يا أستاذ نادر ومن البداية* 
*فعلاً استفدت كتير بمشاركتي هنا العام الماضي*

*تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله خيراً*
 :f2:

----------


## totatoty

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
*انا جيت طبعا البيت منور بصاحبه* 
*بس انا بحب رمضان بينكم بجد بتكون احلى الاوقات* 
*وافضل المسابقات وكمان بنلف وندور على الحل* 
*معلومات عامه عن رجال الاعمال وكيفيه الاداره* 
*انا مشتركه طبعا زى كل سنه بسجل اسمى وياريت مش تنسونى* 
*استاذ نادر كل سنه وحضرتك طيب* 
*وشكرا للاستاذه لولى على التصميمات الرائعه* 
*تقبل الله منا ومنكم دائما صالح الاعمال* 
*وكل عام ومصر كلها بخير*

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكرا على المسابقة .. وان شاء الله كلنا نستفيد من المعلومات القيمة
جزاك الله خيرا .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

بس المشكلة ان صندوق الرسائل الخاصة بتظهر رسالة انه ممتلئ
وهو ما فيهوش غير رساله واحدة فطبعا مش بعرف ابعت رسائل خاصة
يا ترى الحل سهل و لا أدخل باسم جديد؟؟

----------


## همس االحروف

بمشيئة الله اكون متواجده معكم اخى الكريم



وشكرا على مجهودك 


ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى اسرة ابناء مصر جميعها




دمت بالخير

----------


## hanoaa

ماشاء الله
عينى عليكوا باردة
المسابقة سخنت من قبل ماتبدأ
يالا ورونا شطارتكوا بقى
كل سنة و أنتوا طيبين :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> كل عام وانت بالف خير اخى نادر
>  جزاك الله كل خير ... وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
>     شكرا اخى لدعوتك الكريمه
>    ويارب اقدر اشارك معكم 
>    ولكنى اتمنى من الله ان تكون اعمالى فى هذا الشهر له وحده سبحانه وتعالى
>    وربنا يقدرنى ويعيننى على قيامه وصيامه وقراءه كتابه الكريم
>   وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله
> 
>         وكل عام وحضرتك وكل اعضاء المنتدى بالف خير







اختى العزيزة
rosey19
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ربنا يكرمك ويقويك ويعينك 

على قيامه وصيامه 

ويتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال 

كل عام وانتى بالف مليون خير 

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="14 80"]كل سنة وكل أعضاء أجمل منتدى بخير 
> ويارب يكون شهر كله خير وسعادة 
> شكرا على المسابقة الجميلة دى 
> وبإذن الله أنا معاكم 
> وربنا يقدرنى وأعرف أجاوب 
> وأكون من الأوائل بإذن الله 
> ربنا يوفقك أخى إسكندرانى [/frame]::





اختى العزيزة 
بنت الريف 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل عام وحضرتك بخير 

يشرفنا وجودك ومشاركتك الطيبه معنا 

وان شاء الله يكون شهر خير علينا وعليك وعلى كل المسلمين 

وربنا يوفقك وتكونى من الفائزين 

وتكسبى احدى جوائزنا القيمة 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إن شاء الله هاحاول أتابع معاكوا
> بس ميعاد المسابقة إمتى
> و كمان الأسئله هاتنزل إزاى يعنى هاينزل ال 3 أسئله مرة واحده ولا سؤال سؤال
> كل سنه و كل أعضاء المنتدى طيبين و بخير
> رمضان كريم





اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا بك  فى مسابقتنا 

ان شاء الله سيكون موعد مسابقتنا الساعة 12 مساء يوم بعد يوم 

يعنى ابام 

1-3-5-7-9-11-13-15-17-19

طبعا من ايام رمضان  

كل حلقة حينزل فيها 3 اسئلة 


سؤال اول 
عن ايه من القرآن الكريم 

سؤال ثانى 
عن موقف من السيرة النبوية 

سؤال ثالث 
حيكون سؤال ادارى اجابته ستكون موجود 
فى موضوع او مشاركه فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 
سيتم وضع لينك الموضوع للحصول على اجابة السؤال 
تحسب الدرجة بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



كل اجابة صحيحه بدرجة 
يعنى كل حلقة نتيجتها 3 درجات 
قد يحصل عضو عن 2 من 3 درجات 
او 1 من 3 درجات 
فى تانى يوم للحلقة سيتم اعلان نتيجتها 
الاجابات الصحيحه 
واسماء المشاركين ودرجاتهم 
سيتم تجميع الدرجات يوميا حتى اخر حلقة 

سيكون الفوز لاصحاب اعلى درجات فى المسابقة على مدى حلقاتها العشر 
حسب الترتيب باعلى الدرجات 
جائزة اولى وثانية وثالثة 


ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
سيتم وضع الاجابات الصحيحه فى اليوم التالى 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



شكرا لك ومرحبا بك معنا 

ولو فى اى سؤال  لا تترددى فى كتابته لتوضيح الامر فورا 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
> 
> كل عام وأنت بألف خير
> 
> أعاد الله عليك الشهر الفضيل رمضان الكريم
> 
> بالخير وأعادة على الأمة الاسلامية كلها باليمن والبركات
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا بك نجمة من نجوم المسابقة الماضية 

والفائزة بالمركز الثانى 

وجودك سيزيد قوة المسابقة 

مع وجود صاحب المركز الاول سامح عطية 

وايضا المنافس الجديد المتالق ليدر 

 اللى بينافس على  المركز الاول فقط 

اهلا بك اختى العزيزة 

ويسعدنا دائما وجودك  المتالق والسامق فى كل قاعات المنتدى 

كل عام وحضرتك بخير 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> شكلها مسابقه حلوه اوى وجميله
> 
> ومفيده كمان 
> 
> ميرسى ليك كتير
> 
> وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع





اختى العزيزة 
نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله كل خير 

على كلماتك الطيبة 

يسعدنى وجودك ومشاركتك معنا 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> انا جيت انا جيت انا جيييييييييييييت
> انا معاكوا بإذن الله السنة دي





اختى العزيزة 
مصراوية جدا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اهلا بك معنا 

ومكانك محجوز للمشاركة 

وبقول للجميع منافسه قوية جداااااااا

مصراوية جداا 

نجمة حورس الذهبى لقاعة رجال الاعمال 

اهلا بك فى مسابقة رجال الاعمال 

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الله على الأفكار الجميلة 

مش جديدة أبداً على حضرتك أ.نادر..

كل سنة و حضرتك طيب و يارب تنعاد الأيام باللمة الجميلة دي و الأفكار الأجمل..

إحترامي و دائم تقديري لشخصك العزيز..

*

----------


## سونيا جراهام

*أنا حابة أشارك في المسابقة 

أنا طبعا زي ما انتو عارفين عضوة جديدة وكنتش موجودة قبل كده 

ياريت تقبلوني معاكو*

----------


## hanoaa

> اختى العزيزة 
> hanoaa
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> اهلا بك  فى مسابقتنا 
> 
> ان شاء الله سيكون موعد مسابقتنا الساعة 12 مساء يوم بعد يوم 
> 
> ...


شكراً على التوضيح يا أستاذ نادر
إن شاء الله هاتابع قدر المستطاع
بجد بجد نفسى أكسب

----------


## e_elassas

السلاااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ربنا يبارك فيك استاذ ناادر على هذه المسابقه الشيقه

وانا مشتركه معاكوا باذن الله

وربنا يقدرنى يارب واقدر اشارك واستمر معاكو خلال الشهر المبارك

كل عام وانتم بالف خير اعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركاات

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> انا جاى أصبح واقول لكم كل سنة و انتم طيبين
> 
> و كمان  اقول لكم محدش يتعب نفسه و يحلم كتير
> 
> انا صاحب المركز الاول و ده شيئ مضمون بإذن الله
> 
> عايزين تنافسوا على المركزين التانى و التالت ماشى
> ...





> اه صحيح
> 
> نسيت المفاجأة اللى كنت جاى أقولها
> 
> طبعا اخوانى الأعزاء شهر رمضان شهر كله كرم و خير 
> 
> و عشان كده و من خلال اتصالاتى الجامدة برجال الاعمال نجحت اجيب
> 
> تبرعات للفائز الأول ( اللى هو انا  ) 
> ...





> *انا شايف المسابقة هادية و كله استسلم خلاص للامر الواقع
> 
> اللى هو فوزى بالمركز الاول 
> 
> كده كويس و انا مبسوط منكم
> 
> اهم حاجة ان الانسان يحلم حلم يتماشى مع الواقع
> 
> و الواقع بيقول انى ح اكسب ان شاء الله
> ...







اخى العزيز 
ليدر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وانت والاسرة بخير 

اعجز عن شكرك على مشاركتك الجميله 

وعلى روحك الطيبة 

وتعاونك الكريم 

وشكر خاااااااااااااص على هدايك المقدمة للفائزين

والجائزة الحقيقية  هى مشاركتك معنا 

وروح المحبة والموده التى تربط الجميع 

دمت بكل خير 



احنا حنفطر سوى امتى  فى رمضان 

انا اعرف مائدة رحمن كده

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ولا كله بيتك بيتك

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *نسأل الله لنا ولكم في هذا الشهر المبارك أن يرزقنا خيره وبركاته
> ويجعلنا من الطائعين له والساعيين لمغفرته ورضاه.
> 
> أخي الغالي .. نادر 
> 
> سلمت افكارك ..
> سااحاول لاكون ضمن المشاركين في المسابقة 
> لو لم استطع اتمنى ان تكافئني بدرجة
> حتى لو كانت مجاملة منك يا نادر 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نبع الوفاء 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وانتى طيبة 

ربنا  يرزقك خيره وبركاته

ويجعلك من الطائعين له والساعيين لمغفرته ورضاه

شكرا لك على كلماتك الطيبة ودعائك الكريم 

ولك اضعاف ذلك ان شاء الله 

يسعدنى وجودك ومشاركتك معنا 

وان شاء الله يمن الله عليك بالشفاء  والصحه والعافيه 

ومتقلقيش  جايزتك مضمونه 

اصل الاستاذ ليدر هو اللى حيعمل حفلة توزيع الجوائز 

وحتكون فى مارينا سبورت 

وحتحيى الحفله  الفنانه شاكيرا 

احجزى لنفسك تذكرة من دلوقتى 

شكرا لك مره اخرى 

واتمنى وجودك الدائم معنا 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *لقد وصلت 
> 
> أكيد مادام استاذ نادر عامل مسابقة يبقى لازم تكون مسابقة شيقة ومفيدة 
> 
> فبإذن الله هشارك مع حضرتك لو اتاح الوقت ليا الفرصة بإذن الله
> 
> وكل سنة وإنت طيب يا استاذ نادر على مسابقتك الجميلة وكل الشكر للمبدعة لولى على تصميماتها الجميلة 
> 
> كده الكنافة السنة دى عند استاذ نادر واستاذة لولى واللى هيهرب منكم هو حُر بقى  
> ...







اخى العزيز 
اهلاوى شديد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بالناس الجامده قووووووووووووووى

والمنافسين الاقويااااااااااااااااااااااااء

الاهلوية الجامدين 

بس ليدر حينتقم باسم كل الاسماعيلوية 

وبعد انتقام ليدر 

تعالى نعمل لك صينية كنافة بالقشطة اخر حلوه 

حتعجبك 


شكرا يا ماجد على وجودك الطيب الجميل 

واتمنى وجودك دائما معنا 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *كل سنة وانت طيب يا أستاذ نادر*
> *ايوة كده هي دي الفوازير الجميلة*
> *متابعة معاكم ان شاء الله*
> *بس يا ريت تبقي الهدايا بقي اكل اسكندرااااني*
> *يعني سمك وجمبري وكابوريا والحاجات الحلووووة دي*
> *تقبل خالص تقديري*





اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا بك  معنا  طبعاااااااااااااااااا

بعد توزيع الجوائز 

فى اوبن بوفيه على شاطىء ابو قير 

سمك مشوى ومقلى وطواجن سبيط   

بس عندى خبر احتمال ميعجبكيش 

حيكون حاضر الحفلة عضو مميز جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

قلبه  ابيض جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ودائما رافع رايه بيضاء بخطين حمر 

مش عارف حتعرفى تكلى ولا حتكتفى بشوية شربة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لو عرفتى العضو 

لك جائزة خاصة 

سندوتش كبده اسكندرانى  وشوب عرقسوس

كل سنة وانتى طيبه اختى العزيزة ام احمد 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *انا شايف المسابقة هادية و كله استسلم خلاص للامر الواقع
> 
> اللى هو فوزى بالمركز الاول 
> 
> كده كويس و انا مبسوط منكم
> 
> اهم حاجة ان الانسان يحلم حلم يتماشى مع الواقع
> 
> و الواقع بيقول انى ح اكسب ان شاء الله
> ...






اخى العزيز 
ليدر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على وجودك الطيب 

وروح الموده التى تبثها بين الجميع 

ودائما فى انتظار عودتك 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## غادة جاد

*

أستاذي الفاضل
اسكندراني

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
وربنا يبارك فيك



مشتركة معاكم
إن شاء الله
وربنا ييسر الأمر






*

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز اسكندراني  :f2: 

كل عام وحضرتك وأسرتك بكل خير يارب إن شاء الله

يا ترى لسه في مكان في المسابقة 

يارب الحق واشارك معاكم 

كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبيين وبخير

وربنا يبارك لك دائما أخي العزيز اسكندراني على أفكارك الجميلة الرائعة

رمضان كريم

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخي الفاضل اسكندراني
> 
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وجميع أبناء مصر طيبين
> 
> وطبعاً إعتبرني مشتركة في المسابقة الجميلة
> 
> وبإذن الله السنة دي أطلع من الأوائل 
> 
> تحيتي لمجهودك ولا ننسى التحية الكبيرة والشكر لمبدعتنا المتألقة دائما
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ل عام وحضرتك واسرتك وكل اهل لبنان الحبيب بخير 

شكرا على مشاركتك  
وطبعا محجوز لحضرتك مكان فى المسابقة 

ولا تنسينا بدعوه صالحه  وقت الافطار 

وصينية حلويات لبنانية  بعد صلاة التراويح 



دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *استاذى اسكندرانى* 
> *كل عام وانت بالف خير* 
> *ورمضان كريم* 
> *واستننونى معاكم فى المسابقة رجعه بقوة*





اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا بك ومشاركتك  فى المسابقة 

التى ازدات قوة باشتراكك 

كل سنة وانتى  بخير 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> عميد الاسكندرانية 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل اسكندرانى
> كعادتك دوما مضىء بكل مواضيعك و مسابقاتك
> 
> و يكون لى الشرف الكبير بالاشتراك فى مسابقة رجال الأعمال هذا العام
> 
> وان شاء الله تكون مسابقة ناجحه بنفس نجاح مسابقة العام الماضى
> 
> كل عام و أنت بألف خير .... أعاده الله عليك بالخير و البركات





اختى العزيزة 
دكتورة رحاب 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


اهلا  بالاسكندرانية وكل شعب اسكندرية 

ياترى حاجزة الترتيب الكام السنة دى 

اهلا بك مرة اخرى ودائما 

واسعدنى مشاركتك فى المسابقة 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> استاذى الفاضل اسكندرانى
> 
> ليس جديد عليك هذا التميز وهذه الروعة 
> 
> وقدرتك البارعة فى ادارة مسابقة شيقة متميز كمسابقة رجال الاعمال 
> 
> ان شاء الله ساكون موجوده ومتابعة ومنافسه على المركز الاول 
> 
> عفوا استاذ ليدر المركز الاول  حيروح المنصورة السنة دى 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اموووله 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وانتى والاسرة كلها بخير 

اهلا بالمنصورة 

والمهندسين الجامدين والمنافسين الاقوياء 

حنشوووووووووف تحدى الاقوياء 

والمركز الاول حيروح لمين 


شكرا لك على وجودك  معنا 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [ALIGN=CENTER]
> 
> [glow=FF0000]
> 
> 
> وسع وسع يااااااااااااعم الحاااااااااااااااااااااج 
> 
> رورو وصلـــــــت وصلو ع نبي ..  
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]





اختى العزيزة 
M!sS Roro
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

 اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد 

اهلا بك معنا 

وكمان تحدى قوووووووووى

من ميس رورو

ومنافسه قوية  وعنيده 

شكرا لك على كلامك الطيب ومشاركتك القوية 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ايه حرب الاعصاااااب دى 
> 
> حضرتك هنا والاستاذ نادر هناك يقولى انك انت يعنى مش هاتخلينى اكسب 
> 
> مااااااااااااااشى 
> 
> الايام بينناااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> 
> وبكره نقعد على الحيطه ونسمع الزيطه 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
لمسه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اضحك الله سنك 

فعلا هى حرب اعصاب  وعقول 

ومتحتاجة شجاعة واقدام وجراءه 

انتى بتنافسى  اقوى شخصيات المنتدى 

شوفى الاسماء وفكرى 

حتنافسى على المركز الاول 

ولا تخدى كارت شحن بـ 5 جنيه وبس 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اضحك الله سمك 
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أستاذى الغالى أسكندرانى
> 
> ابو مسابقات حلوة وعجبانى
> 
> وهتبقى مسابقة كبيرة
> 
> وأسئلى سهلة ومثيرة
> 
> هتجاوب فيها الشاطرة
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
الشحرورة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

كل سنة وانتى طيبة 

اهلا بك وبمشاركتك الجميله 

ووجودك المميز 

وان شاء الله تكسبى 

احنا اللى معانا دايما كسبانين 

بس شاركى ومتضيعيش الفرصة 

وحتلاقى تقييمات وكروت كمان 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *ان شاء الله أكون مع حضرتك يا أستاذ نادر ومن البداية* 
> *فعلاً استفدت كتير بمشاركتي هنا العام الماضي*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله خيراً*





اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وانتى طيبة 

وشكرا على وجودك المميز معنا 

وانا شاء الله تستفيدى هذا العام ايضا 

وانتظرى مفاجاة سوف تعلن مساء اليوم 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم
أستاذ نادر
الأن مسابقه في كل قاعه
و الواحد خايف يجواب هنا على سؤال العلميه و العلميه على الرياضه
بس فرصه عشان نراجع مواضيع القاعه
أدام الله عليك رمضان بالخير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
> *انا جيت طبعا البيت منور بصاحبه* 
> *بس انا بحب رمضان بينكم بجد بتكون احلى الاوقات* 
> *وافضل المسابقات وكمان بنلف وندور على الحل* 
> *معلومات عامه عن رجال الاعمال وكيفيه الاداره* 
> *انا مشتركه طبعا زى كل سنه بسجل اسمى وياريت مش تنسونى* 
> *استاذ نادر كل سنه وحضرتك طيب* 
> *وشكرا للاستاذه لولى على التصميمات الرائعه* 
> *تقبل الله منا ومنكم دائما صالح الاعمال* 
> *وكل عام ومصر كلها بخير*





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


اهلا بطلة المسابقات الرمضانية المتميزة 

اللى مبنشفهاش الا مع هلال رمضان 

بجد سعيد جدا بمشاركتك 

صاحبة المركز الثالث فى مسابقة العام الماضى 

ياترى هذا العام عيمك على اى مركز 

سعيد بوجودك واتمنى دائما وجودك فى المنتدى 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> شكرا على المسابقة .. وان شاء الله كلنا نستفيد من المعلومات القيمة
> جزاك الله خيرا .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> بس المشكلة ان صندوق الرسائل الخاصة بتظهر رسالة انه ممتلئ
> وهو ما فيهوش غير رساله واحدة فطبعا مش بعرف ابعت رسائل خاصة
> يا ترى الحل سهل و لا أدخل باسم جديد؟؟





اختى العزيزة 
بوناسيرا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة 

يسعدنى مشاركتك 

وجزاك الله خيرا على كلامك الطيب 

بخصوص مشكلة صندوق البريد 

حقيقى معنديش حل لها 

الا انك تراسلى الادارة يمكن يكون فى حل 

واتمنى ان تحل المشكلة ان شاء الله 
دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بمشيئة الله اكون متواجده معكم اخى الكريم
> 
> 
> 
> وشكرا على مجهودك 
> 
> 
> ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى اسرة ابناء مصر جميعها
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
همس الحروف 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة 

ويسعدنا وجودك ومشاركتك معنا 

ربنا يقويك على قيام وصيام رمضان 

سمعت ان الصيام فى انجلترا حيوصل الى 17.5 ساعه 

ربنا يقويك ويقوى كل المسلمين فى غربتهم 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ماشاء الله
> عينى عليكوا باردة
> المسابقة سخنت من قبل ماتبدأ
> يالا ورونا شطارتكوا بقى
> كل سنة و أنتوا طيبين





اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ههههههههههههههههههههه

اضحك الله سنك 

طبعا احنا مسابقاتنا دائما ساخنه  ومثيرة حتى اخر يوم 

تابعينا وشاركى معنا 

 وجودكم هو ما يملى المسابقة بدفء المشاعر  ووالموده والاخوة 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الله على الأفكار الجميلة 
> 
> مش جديدة أبداً على حضرتك أ.نادر..
> 
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيب و يارب تنعاد الأيام باللمة الجميلة دي و الأفكار الأجمل..
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
شعاع من نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لوجودك الطيب والكريم معنا 

وكل سنة وحضرتك وكل الاسرة الكريمة بخير 

ومنتظرين وجودك القوى فى المسابقة 

دمتى بكل هير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أنا حابة أشارك في المسابقة 
> 
> أنا طبعا زي ما انتو عارفين عضوة جديدة وكنتش موجودة قبل كده 
> 
> ياريت تقبلوني معاكو*





اختى العزيزة 
سونيا جراهام
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل عام وحضرتك بخير 

يسعدنا اشتراكك  فى المنتدى 

وان شاء الله تجدى اخوه واصدقاء تستفيدى منهم وتفيديهم 

وحضرتك معانا ان شاء الله 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> شكراً على التوضيح يا أستاذ نادر
> إن شاء الله هاتابع قدر المستطاع
> بجد بجد نفسى أكسب





اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وانتى طيبة 

وان شاء الله يسمح لك الوقت بالمشاركة 

ومش المشاركة وبس 

احنا عاوزين المنافسه 

كل سنة وانتى طيبة 

دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلاااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيك استاذ ناادر على هذه المسابقه الشيقه
> 
> وانا مشتركه معاكوا باذن الله
> 
> وربنا يقدرنى يارب واقدر اشارك واستمر معاكو خلال الشهر المبارك
> 
> كل عام وانتم بالف خير اعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركاات






اختى العزيزة 
e_elassas
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله كل خير 

واشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 

وان شاء الله يسعدنا وجودك ومشاركتك معنا 


كل عام وحضرتك والاسرة بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> أستاذي الفاضل
> اسكندراني
> 
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
> وربنا يبارك فيك
> 
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
غادة جاد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وانتى والاسرة الكريمة بخير 

وياريت تبلغى سلام وتهنئتى الخاصة لوالد الكريم الاستاذ جاد 


وان شاء الله تشاركى وتنافسى 

ولو حصلتى على المركز الاول 

لك جائزة خاصة  وهدية متميز للاهلوية 

حارس مرمى  استعمال الخارج 

يعنى بحالة ممتااااااااااااااااااازة 

منتظر مشاركتك وتنافسك 

وانا بجهز لك حارس المرمى 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخي العزيز اسكندراني 
> 
> كل عام وحضرتك وأسرتك بكل خير يارب إن شاء الله
> 
> يا ترى لسه في مكان في المسابقة 
> 
> يارب الحق واشارك معاكم 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبيين وبخير
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله خيرا 

ودائما سعيد بوجودك فى المسابقة 

وبصراحه فى مكان محجوز باسم الجميله الحبوبة مريم 

ايه رايك  تشاركى حضرتك 

والجائزة تبقى لمريم 

دمتى دائما بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم
> أستاذ نادر
> الأن مسابقه في كل قاعه
> و الواحد خايف يجواب هنا على سؤال العلميه و العلميه على الرياضه
> بس فرصه عشان نراجع مواضيع القاعه
> أدام الله عليك رمضان بالخير*





اخى العزيز 
القواس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل عام وحضرتك والاسرة الكريمة بخير 

اولا 
فين اللى عليك يا دكتور 

انت مش واعدتنا بعزومة عن بلبع بعد انتخابات نادى الاتحاد وفوز مصيلحى 

عليك غرامة مضاعفة كده 

ثانيا 
متقلقش  فى مجموعة تقوية ليلة الاختبار 

حضرتك بس خليك واخد بالك وحتوصلك مذكرة بالاسئلة المهمة

المهم خليك معانا فى مسابقة رجال الاعمال 


دمت بخير دائما

----------


## reda laby

مسابقة ناجحة كالعادة 
مثل سابقتها العام الماضى
 كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## طائر الشرق

[frame="13 80"]انا هاشارك انا كمان
بس اعزمنى يا استاذ نادر عن قدورة بتاع السمك 
وبودو هاتلو كرتونة شيبسى
وانت كمان عليك عزومة قديمة من بقاء الاتحاد لسنتين بسبب الغزل  لانى عارف انك هاتقولى ان الاتحاد هو السبب فى بقاء المحلة الموسم القادم ::hop:: 
 والبركة فى ايد هانى سليمان السوستة
 يبقى كدا ليا عزومة
 :good: 
مشارك ان شاء الله
 :good:  :good: [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مسابقة ناجحة كالعادة 
> مثل سابقتها العام الماضى
>  كل سنة وانت طيب





اخى العزيز 
رضا لابى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وانت طيب 

شكرا على كلامك الطيب 

وان شاء الله تشارك معنا 

فى انتظارك 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="13 80"]انا هاشارك انا كمان
> بس اعزمنى يا استاذ نادر عن قدورة بتاع السمك 
> وبودو هاتلو كرتونة شيبسى
> وانت كمان عليك عزومة قديمة من بقاء الاتحاد لسنتين بسبب الغزل  لانى عارف انك هاتقولى ان الاتحاد هو السبب فى بقاء المحلة الموسم القادم
>  والبركة فى ايد هانى سليمان السوستة
>  يبقى كدا ليا عزومة
> 
> مشارك ان شاء الله
> [/frame]





اخى العزيز 
طائر الشرق 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل عام وانت وبودو وكل الاسرة بخير 

اهلا بك مشارك قوى ومتميز فى المسابقة 

ولك عزومة  بس مش عند قدورة 

سمكه مضروب 

احنا نروح على شعبان اللى بيقولو عليه 

و شوية جمبرى يتسلى بيهم بودو بدلا من الشيبسى

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم بخير 

ستبدا  ان شاء الله مسابقتنا 



اسمحو لى ان اعلن لكم الان عن مفاجاتنا لهذا العام 

لان مسابقتنا ثقافيه 

والهدف منها هو المعلومة الصحيحه المفيده 

فقد شاركنا هذا العام نخبة متميزة  فى وضع الاسئلة 


قام بوضع اسئلة القرآن الكريم 
الاخ الحبيب اشرف المجاهد 

قامت بوضع اسئلة السيرة النبوية 
الاخت الفاضلة رحمــــة

قام بوضع الاسئلة الادارية 
الاخ العزيز drmustafa 

اقدم لهم جزيل الشكر على تعاونهم الطيب الكريم 


واذكر بقوانين مسابقتنا 

كل حلقة بها 3 اسئله 


سؤال اول 
عن ايه من القرآن الكريم 

سؤال ثانى 
عن موقف من السيرة النبوية 

سؤال ثالث 
حيكون سؤال ادارى اجابته ستكون موجود 
فى موضوع او مشاركه فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 
سيتم وضع لينك الموضوع للحصول على اجابة السؤال 
تحسب الدرجة بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



كل اجابة صحيحه بدرجة 
يعنى كل حلقة نتيجتها 3 درجات 
قد يحصل عضو عن 2 من 3 درجات 
او 1 من 3 درجات 
فى تانى يوم للحلقة سيتم اعلان نتيجتها 
الاجابات الصحيحه 
واسماء المشاركين ودرجاتهم 
سيتم تجميع الدرجات يوميا حتى اخر حلقة 

سيكون الفوز لاصحاب اعلى درجات فى المسابقة على مدى حلقاتها العشر 
حسب الترتيب باعلى الدرجات 
جائزة اولى وثانية وثالثة 


ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
سيتم وضع الاجابات الصحيحه فى اليوم التالى 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

في الانتظااااااار

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسابقه متميزه يا أستاذ نادر

وفى إنتظارها

تحياتى لك

----------


## غادة جاد

يارب خييييير

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة
ايمان الشامى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وحضرتك طيبه 

مسابقتنا ستبدا ان شاء الله الساعة 12 

بس بنظبت البروفة  النهائية 

دمتى بخير 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وحضرتك طيبه 

يشرفنى وجودك ومشاركتك 

ستبدا مسابقتنا خلال دقائق قليلة 

ان شاء الله 

دمتى بخير 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة
غادة جاد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وحضرتك طيبه 

انتى عارفة اول يوم واللى بيحصل فيه 

يا دوب لسه قايم من الفطار 

يدوب على مخلصت الخروف اللى عزمنى عليه ليدر 

دمتى بخير 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## hanoaa

هو ميعاد المسابقة إمتى

----------


## hanoaa

يا جماعه المسابقة فين :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الاولى 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 
ماهو الحكم الصادر على من يسرق ؟ اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟


السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة
 من الذى أرسلته قريش ليكف النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن دعوته و ماذا عرض عليه ليثنيه عن دعوته ؟


السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 
المبادئ السبعة للشركات فى تطبيق ادارة الجودة الشاملة 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى
اذكر مبادئ تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة مع وضع أمثلة لتطبيق الجودة الشاملة على الموارد البشرية ؟
تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاثنين  3 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## سابرينا

*انا كمان مستنية*

----------


## mezapril

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم بخير

الحمد لله ارسلت لك رساله خاصه بالحل

وربنا يستر وتكون صح ان شاء الله

-

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مسابقة جميلة فعلا بعثت الاجابات في رسالة علي الخاص
و بالتوفيق للجميع
بس صنية البسبوسة مش هتنفع يا اسكندراني
*

----------


## sad man

تم ارسال الحل
ويارب يكون صح

----------


## sameh atiya

*فين يا أستاذ نادر الحلول 
قال يعني أنا عرفت أحل حاجة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلول يا اسكندراني
انا باشجب و اندد و اعترض
الحلول اتاخرت عن الساعة عشرة اللي انت محددها
عايزين النتيجة
عايزين النتيجة
عايزين النتيجة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الحلول يا اسكندراني
> انا باشجب و اندد و اعترض
> الحلول اتاخرت عن الساعة عشرة اللي انت محددها
> عايزين النتيجة
> عايزين النتيجة
> عايزين النتيجة*


لا يحق لك التشجيب أو التنديد  ::evil:: 
يمكنك ارسال شكواك ومقترحاتك عبر بريدنا الجديد القديم والذي يتم إرساله بواسطة الحمام الزاجل وابقى قابلني لو لقيت حمامه واحدة هاتقبل تاخد مقترحاتك  :: 
مش لازم أكتب العنوان أنت لو لقيت الحمامة وقتها هانقبل كل اللي هاتقول عليه  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 

سوف يتم اعلان النتيجة الان 

كل متسابق  سوف يتم تصحيح ورقته  على الهواء مباشرة 




سامح وابن طيبة 

بلاش دوشه صوتكم عالى مش عارف اصحح الاوراق 

وبعدين يا معتز انت مش عندك مسابقة الساعة 11 دلوقتى 

ماااااااااااااااااااااااشى 

انا جيلك هناك  

ويارب تكون الامانة وصلت على الفطار  وهى لسه سخنة 


كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ } المائدة : 38
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى 
> 
> عقبة بن ابى معيط وعرض عليه ان يكون صاحب جاه ومال وسلطة
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


سؤال السيرة النبوية خطا للاسف 
الاجابة الصحيحه هى 
عتبة بن ربيعة

وبذلك تستحقى 
2

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حل أسئلة الحلقة الأولى من مسابقة قاعة رجال الأعمال 2009
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> ماهو الحكم الصادر على من يسرق ؟ اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟
> 
> الإجابة
> الحكم الصادر هو قطع يد السارق
> والآية الدالة عليه :
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 

وبذلك تستحقى كامل الدرجة 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ألسلام عليكم 
> 
> إجابات الحلقة الأولى:
> 
> ألحكم الصادر على من يسرق هو قطع الأيدي
> 
> والآية الدالة على ذلك:
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ } المائدة : 38
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
نور
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحقى 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ماهو الحكم الصادر على من يسرق ؟ اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟
> 
> 
> **قطع اليد اليمنى ثم اليد اليسرى اذا عاود السرقة*
> *الدليل* 
> ...







اخى العزيز 
طائر الشرق 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



يعنى اعمل معاك ايه 

ابعت ورقة الاجابة بتاعتك للواد بودو 

سؤال السيرة النبوية خطا الصحيح 
عتبة بن ربيعة

وكمان سؤال قاعة رجال الاعمال لم تجيب عنه 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

كده تبقى العزومة اللى كانت عند قدورة ضاعت عليك 


بذلك تستحق 
1

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [/
> 
> إجابه الحلقة الاولى 
> 
> اجابه من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهو الحكم الصادر على من يسرق ؟ اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟
> قطع اليد 
> *وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا**جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ } المائدة** : 38*
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحقى 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *ازيك أستاذ نادر* 
> 
> *إليك إجابة الحلقة الأولى من مسابقة رجال الأعمال* 
> 
> 
> *إجابة السؤال الأول* 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحقى 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> الحلقة الاولى 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ...








اختى العزيزة 
فراشة
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحقى 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل 
اسكندرانى نادر




بالتوفيق والنجاح المسابقة

بس فين أجابتى والنتيجة مش شايفة حاجة

هننتظر كتير ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبأنتظار الحلقة الجديدة

تحيتى لمجهودكم الرائع

مع تحيتــــــــــى


[/QUOTE][/CENTER]

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الأول :.....
> 
> ماهو الحكم الصادر على من يسرق ؟ اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟
> 
>  {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ }المائدة38
> 
> والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا -يا ولاة الأمر- أيديهما بمقتضى الشرع, مجازاة لهما على أَخْذهما أموال الناس بغير حق, وعقوبةً يمنع الله بها غيرهما أن يصنع مثل صنيعهما. والله عزيز في ملكه, حكيم في أمره ونهيه.
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...






اخى العزية 
mezapril 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



للاسف حضرتك لم تضع رد فى  موضوع قاعة رجال الاعمال 
وبذبك لا تحسب الدرجة حسب شروط المسابقة 


وبذلك تستحق 
2

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> السؤال الأول
> حد السرقه قطع اليد ما دام السارق قادر على العمل
> و يبطل في حالات مثل عام الرماده أي المجاعه
> الأيه الداله
> ﴿وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاءً بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالًا مِنْ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ﴾  سورة المائدة، الآية 38
> 
> السؤال الثاني
> ...






اخى العزيز 
القواس
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحق 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> ماهو الحكم الصادر على من يسرق ؟ اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟
> (37) وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (38) فَمَن تَابَ مِن بَعْدِ ظُلْمِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ (39) 
> 
> سورة المائدة 
> من الذى أرسلته قريش ليكف النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن دعوته و ماذا عرض عليه ليثنيه عن دعوته ؟أرسلت قريش عتبة بن ربيعة  مندوبا عنها ليعرض على الرسول _ صلى الله عليه وسلم _ الملك والجاه كى يكف عن الدعوة ولكن الرسول _ صلى الله عليه وسلم _ قال ( والله الذى نفسى بيده لو وضعوا الشمس فى يمينى والقمر فى يسارى لن أكف عن الدعوة لدين الله ) 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
بنت الريف 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



للاسف 
حضرتك لم تضعى  مشاركة فى الموضوع حسب شروط المسابقة  


وبذلك تستحقى 
2

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> السؤال الأول:
> ماهو الحكم الصادر على من يسرق ؟ اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟
> السرقة كبيرة من الكبائر ،وفيها حد من حدود الله رتب الله عليها قطع اليد وحسمها بالنار .
> الآية الدالة:
> ( وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ } المائدة : 38
> 
> السؤال الثاني :
> ...




اخى العزيز 
سامح عطية
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحق 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *ماهو الحكم الصادر على من يسرق ؟ اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟
> الحكم هو قطع اليد
> و الاية الدالة علي ذلك
> وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ } المائدة : 38
> 
> 
> من الذى أرسلته قريش ليكف النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن دعوته و ماذا عرض عليه ليثنيه عن دعوته ؟
> عتبة بن ربيعة أرسلته قريش مندوباً عنها ليعرض على الرسول الملك والجاه والمال كي يكف عن دعوته
> 
> ...




اخى العزيز 
ابن طيبه
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحق 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول
> 
> ماهو الحكم الصادر على من يسرق ؟ اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ } المائدة : 38
> ...





اخى العزيز 
sad man
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



للاسف 
اجابة سؤال السيرة النبوية خطأ والصحيح هو 
عتبة بن ربيعة


وبذلك تستحق 
2

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## sameh atiya

*يعني الأستاذ معتز أخر من أرسل وأول من يعترض 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة اول سؤال
> عقاب السارق هوقطع اليد والاية الكريمة هى"والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا يديهما جزاء بما كسبا نكالا من الله والله عزيز حكيم" المائدة : 38
> 
> اجابة السؤال التانى
> عتبة بن ربيعة والشهير بالوليد..ارسلتة قريش لكى يساوم الرسول محمد(ص) على ترك الدعوة للدين الاسلامى مقابل اهداف تتعلق بالدنيا والسلطة واالمال كالاتى النص"ان كنت تريد بهذا الامر مالا جمعنا لك من اموالنا حتى تكون اكثرنا مالا وان كنت تريد شرفا سودناك علينا فلا نقطع امرا دونك وان كنت تريد ملكا مكناك علينا وان كان هذا الذى ياتيك تراه لاتستطيع رده عن نفسك طلبنا لك الطبيب وبذلنا فية اموالنا حتى تبرا...الخ"فسكت النبى (ص)وقال له"افرغت يا ابا الوليد"ثم بدا يتلو علية من سورة فصلت حتى خاف الرجل وطلب منه ان يسكت
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> مبــدأ 1:إن تحسين الجودة يتطلب الالتزام الثابت والوطيد من الإدارة العليا. 
> مثال:تشجيع التواصل بين المديرين والموظفين، وفيما بين الإدارات ذاتها، وكذلك بين الوحدات التنظيمية في المنشأة وبين العملاء
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
hamza adam
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



للاسف 
حضرتك لم تضعى مشاركة فى موضوع القاعة حسب شروط المسابقة 


وبذلك تستحقى 
2

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> الآيه 38 من سورة المائده
> " و السارق و السارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاء بما كسبا نكالا من الله و الله عزيز حكيم "
> السؤال الثانى
> عتبة بن ربيعة العبشمي 
> و قد عرض على النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم المال و الشرف قائلا " إن كنت تريد بما جئت به من هذا الأمر مالا جمعنا لك من أموالنا حتى تكون أكثرنا مالا، وإن كنت تريد شرفا سودناك علينا حتى لا نقطع أمراً دونك، وإن كنت تريد ملكاً ملكناك علينا، وإن كان هذا الذي يأتيك رئيا (أي مسًّا) من الجن لا تستطيع رده عن نفسك طلبنا لك الطب وبذلنا فيه أموالنا حتى نبرئك منه" فرد عليه النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم بقراءةسورة فصلت، حتى وصل إلى قوله تعالى: " فإن أعرضوا فقل أنذرتكم صاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد و ثمود "
> السؤال الثالث
> مبادئ تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة 
> 1- تحسين الجودة يتطلب الالتزام الثابت والوطيد من الإدارة العليا
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحقى 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كل عام وحضرتك بخير استاذ نادر
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> الحكم الصادر على السارق هو قطع اليد
> 
> وورد ذلك فى سورة المائده الايه 38الى الايه39
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
e_elassas
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحقى 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *إجابات الحلقة الأولى:
> 
> ألحكم الصادر على من يسرق هو قطع الأيدي
> 
> والآية الدالة على ذلك:
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاء بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالاً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ } المائدة : 38
> 
>  عتبة بن ربيعة أرسلته قريش مندوباً عنها ليعرض على الرسول الملك والجاه والمال كي يكف عن دعوته.
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
دكتورة رحاب 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحقى 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## MR.Samer

> *
> قال يعني أنا عرفت أحل حاجة*



3 درجات ؟ ::mazika2:: 
أمال لو ماعرفتش تحل حاجة حتاخد كام درجة؟ :Excl:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة اول سؤال
> عقاب السارق هوقطع اليد والاية الكريمة هى"والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا يديهما جزاء بما كسبا نكالا من الله والله عزيز حكيم" المائدة : 38
> 
> اجابة السؤال التانى
> عتبة بن ربيعة والشهير بالوليد..ارسلتة قريش لكى يساوم الرسول محمد(ص) على ترك الدعوة للدين الاسلامى مقابل اهداف تتعلق بالدنيا والسلطة واالمال كالاتى النص"ان كنت تريد بهذا الامر مالا جمعنا لك من اموالنا حتى تكون اكثرنا مالا وان كنت تريد شرفا سودناك علينا فلا نقطع امرا دونك وان كنت تريد ملكا مكناك علينا وان كان هذا الذى ياتيك تراه لاتستطيع رده عن نفسك طلبنا لك الطبيب وبذلنا فية اموالنا حتى تبرا...الخ"فسكت النبى (ص)وقال له"افرغت يا ابا الوليد"ثم بدا يتلو علية من سورة فصلت حتى خاف الرجل وطلب منه ان يسكت
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> مبــدأ 1:إن تحسين الجودة يتطلب الالتزام الثابت والوطيد من الإدارة العليا. 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اموووله
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


للاسف 
حضرتك لم تضعى مشاركة فى موضوع القاعة حسب شروط المسابقة


وبذلك تستحقى 
2

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نـــــــادر
> 
> اجابة اسئلة الحلقة الاولى من المسابقة الرمضانية لقاعة رجال الاعمال 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماهو الحكم الصادر على من يسرق ؟ اذكر الآية الدالة على ذلك ؟
> الحكم هو قطع اليد
> ...




اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه وكامله 


وبذلك تستحقى 
3

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## sameh atiya

> 3 درجات ؟
> أمال لو ماعرفتش تحل حاجة حتاخد كام درجة؟


*أومال أنت عايزني أقول حليت والناس تحسدني 
يا عم داري على شمعتك تقيد 
ولازم ناخد العين عشان نكرر إنجاز السنة اللي فاتت*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
النتيجة بعد الحلقة الاولى 






انتظرونا مع الحلقة الثانية 
بعد قليل 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## sameh atiya

*ماليش دعوة أنا عايز اسمي يبقى الأول 
في انتظار الحلقة الثانية أستاذ نادر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الثانية 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 
ماهى الآية التى  سمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وبكى عليه الصلاة والسلام؟


السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة
  فى ليلة الإسراء و المعراج كم صلاة فرضت أول ما فُرضت فى اليوم و الليلة ؟


السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 

كيف تجعل مسرح العمل أقل سلبية 

وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى
بيئة العمل الإيجابية هامة جداً لتحقيق الأهداف الموذوعة ... كيف تحد من السلبية فى بيئة العمل؟؟؟
تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاربعاء 5 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## سابرينا

*وانا كمان زعلانة انا عايزة 2.5 انا غلطت بس فى الاسم*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسابقه قيمه جداااا

شكرا أ/ اسكندرانى  وتم ارسال الأجوبه

----------


## وجدى محمود

*انا كنت نايم من تلت أيام*

*ولسه صاحى دلوقتى حالا*

*الثانيه دهية*


*وجيت اسجل حضورفى القاعه*

*علشان الرز بلبن*

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين*


*أخى الحبيب إسكندرانى*

*ماليش دعوه*

*إنت اللى قولت على طبق الفته* 

*قصدى الرز بلبن*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*على رئى سامح*

*دارى على زلعتك بأيد ( ورجل ) ههههههههههههههه*

----------


## mezapril

اخى الحبيب اسكندرانى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ماشى يا عم ضيعت تعبى ........ ههههههههه

ماشى .. بس انا جديد بالمنتدى ... وكنت محتاج درجات رأفه ...

عموما كل سنه وانت طيب 

وبالتوفيق دائما ....والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


-

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مجهود جميل جدا

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

----------


## قلب مصر

ربنا يبارك في حضرتك أخي الكريم اسكندراني
وفي جهد المجموعة المعاونة واضعي الأسئلة الرائعة
التي بالفعل أرشدتنا لكثير من المعلومات الغائلة عننا
تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم
أستاذ نادر
تم بعث الاجابه
و لكني أرفض بعض الأشياء بموضوع السلبيات و أولها تقاسم الاداره
و سوف أطرحها بالتفصيل في الموضوع
دمتم بخير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 3 درجات ؟
> أمال لو ماعرفتش تحل حاجة حتاخد كام درجة؟





اخى العزيز
MR.Samer
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا  لك على مروك الكريم 

عاوز اقول لك سر بخصوص سامح عطية 

دا واخد المركز الاول فى مسابقة السنة اللى فاتت 

وكمان نص مسابقات المنتدى 

يعنى تقيل  قوى وبيخزى العين 

دمت بخير دائما 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أومال أنت عايزني أقول حليت والناس تحسدني 
> يا عم داري على شمعتك تقيد 
> ولازم ناخد العين عشان نكرر إنجاز السنة اللي فاتت*





اخى العزيز 
سامح عطيه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اااااااااااااه منك انت 

دايما كده ساكت وهادى وملكش صوت 

غلبان ومسكين 

وتطلع فى اخر الحلقات كسبان المركز الاول 

بس احترس السنة دى المنافسة قويه 

وانت عارف بقى 

 ليدر حيوزع كروت شحن 

وما ادراك بكروت شحن ليدر 

كروت طويلة الاجل ممتدة المفعول 

بسعد دائما بوجودك معنا 

دمت بكل خير 


خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *ماليش دعوة أنا عايز اسمي يبقى الأول 
> في انتظار الحلقة الثانية أستاذ نادر*







تدفع كام يا سامح 



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *وانا كمان زعلانة انا عايزة 2.5 انا غلطت بس فى الاسم*





اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


دا كويس انى خصمت منك درجة واحده بس 

انتى متعرفيش ان غلطة الشاطر بعشرة 

كنت حاخصم من مسابقة السنة الجيه مقدما 

كل سنة وانتى والاسرة الكريمة بخير  


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مسابقه قيمه جداااا
> 
> شكرا أ/ اسكندرانى  وتم ارسال الأجوبه





اختى العزيزة 
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على مشاركتك 

وجزاك الله كل خير 

دمتى بخير دائما 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *انا كنت نايم من تلت أيام*
> 
> *ولسه صاحى دلوقتى حالا*
> 
> *الثانيه دهية*
> 
> 
> *وجيت اسجل حضورفى القاعه*
> 
> ...






اخى العزيز 
وجدى محمود 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اضحك الله سنك 

وجزاك كل خير 

ياراجل يا طيب  اقولك طبق رز بلبن فى السر 

تيجى تقوله هنا وكمان فته 

دلوقتى حتلاقى  سامح وحسام وليدر ومعتز وحسن وزيزو  وكل الحبايب اتجمعوا 

وابقى قابلنى لو  لحقت معلقة 

انت اللى جبته لنفسك 

دارى على زلعتك بأيد ( ورجل )

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جزاك الله خير يارب 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اخى الحبيب اسكندرانى
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ماشى يا عم ضيعت تعبى ........ ههههههههه
> 
> ماشى .. بس انا جديد بالمنتدى ... وكنت محتاج درجات رأفه ...
> 
> عموما كل سنه وانت طيب 
> ...






اخى العزيز 
mezapril
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ياراجل يا طيب  مش كنت تقولى انك جديد 

فى رسوم دخول الامتحان  حضرتك مدفعتهاش 

يالا عدت المرة دى وحنشيلها احنا 

بس انت عليك الدمغات بقى 

هات دمغات معك من عند ابو شقرة الامتحان القادم
وخليه يكتر  السلاطات 

وانا حاكلم لجنة الرافة 



شكرا لوجودك الكريم المميز 

دمت بكل خير 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مجهود جميل جدا
> 
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير





اختى العزيزة 
ايمان الشامى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله كل خير 

ربنا يكرمك يارب 

غفر الله لك ولى  ولوالدينا وكل اموت المسلمين يارب 

دمتى بكل خير 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ربنا يبارك في حضرتك أخي الكريم اسكندراني
> وفي جهد المجموعة المعاونة واضعي الأسئلة الرائعة
> التي بالفعل أرشدتنا لكثير من المعلومات الغائلة عننا
> تحياتي وتقديري





اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على تشجيعك الكريم 

ربنا يجزيك خيرا 

واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح فى كل حياتك 

دمتى بخير دائما 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم
> أستاذ نادر
> تم بعث الاجابه
> و لكني أرفض بعض الأشياء بموضوع السلبيات و أولها تقاسم الاداره
> و سوف أطرحها بالتفصيل في الموضوع
> دمتم بخير*





اخى العزيز 
القواس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على مرورك الكريم ومتابعتك الدقيقة 

وفى انتظار ردك الكريم فى الموضوع 

لان هذا هو الهدف من السؤال ومن وضع المشاركة 

فى انتظار مناقشاتك وحواراتك المفيده دائما 

دمت بخير 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 

لظروف  عمل خاصة وطارئة 

سوف اتاخر غدا عن موعدنا ساعتين فقط 

ان شاء الله 

اجابات الحلقة الثانية ستكون الساعة 12 

والحلقة الثالثة من المسابقة  ستكون الساعة الثانية فجرا 

وسوف ارسل لكل الاخوة على بريدهم الخاص حلقة المسابقة 

شكرا لكم جميعا 




كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## mezapril

تم ارسال رساله خاصه بالحل


والتساهيل على الله

والدرجه التى خصمت منى المرة السابقه ترد ان شاء الله بلجنة رأفه .. انا جديد بالمنتدى

كل سنه وانت طيب

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*أنا جه 

بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## hanoaa

> *أنا جه 
> 
> بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*


ماجد
إزيك ممنور يا عم
كل سنة و أنت طيب
أخبار حازم إيه
ليكوا وحشة

----------


## nour2005

النتائج فييييييييييييييين؟  ::hop:: 

والأسئلة الجديدة فييييييييييييين؟ :Akuma:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> تم ارسال رساله خاصه بالحل
> 
> 
> والتساهيل على الله
> 
> والدرجه التى خصمت منى المرة السابقه ترد ان شاء الله بلجنة رأفه .. انا جديد بالمنتدى
> 
> كل سنه وانت طيب
> 
> ...






اهلا بك اخى العزيز mezapril 

 جبت معك الدمغة 

علشان لجنة الرأفة 

ثوانى وحتعرف النتيجة 



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أنا جه 
> 
> بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*






اهلا با ماجد 

منور والله 

فينك يا راجل يا طيب 

شد حيلك معانا شوية 

ومتنساش تجيب هدية حلوه  للجنة الرافة من شرم الشيخ 

قبل ما نعلق النتيجة 

دائما فى انتظار مشاركاتك المتميزة 

دمت بخير 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> النتائج فييييييييييييييين؟ 
> 
> والأسئلة الجديدة فييييييييييييين؟






اختى العزيزة 
نور 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

على طول حنبدا اهه 

اسف على التاخير 

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> *من سورة النساء*
> *((فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا))*
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى 
> 
> *فرضت خمسين صلاة*
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى عليها الدرجة كامله 

3



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> حل أسئلة الحلقة الثانية
> 
> 
> السؤال الأول
> ماهى الآية التى سمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وبكى عليه الصلاة والسلام؟
> 
> إجابة السؤال الأول
> روى لنا ذلك عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه فقال : " قال لي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( اقرأ عليّ ) ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ ، فقال : ( نعم ) ، فقرأت سورة النساء حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية : ** فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا } ( النساء : 41 ) فقال : ( حسبك الآن ) ، فالتفتّ إليه ، فإذا عيناه تذرفان " ، رواه البخاري .
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> الحلقة الثانية 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ...






اخى العزيز 
طائر الشرق 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


للاسف سؤال الاية القرآنية خطا والصواب 
 فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا 

وفين اجابة سؤال الادارة 

الحق يا بودو هات كيس الشيبسى من خالو 

1



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ألسلام عليكم أخي العزيز
> 
> اسكندراني
> 
> 1-"فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا "
> ( النساء : 41 )
> 
> 2-ألذي فرض ليلة الإسراء فهو الصلوات الخمس في اليوم والليلة ، لا الصلاة نفسها قبل الإسراء والمعراج
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على الاجابة المتميزة 

لك كامل الدرجة 

3



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الثانية 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ماهى الآية التى سمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وبكى عليه الصلاة والسلام؟
> *روى لنا ذلك عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه فقال : " قال لي النبي - صلى الله عليه**وسلم - : ( اقرأ عليّ ) ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ ، فقال** : ( نعم ) ، فقرأت سورة النساء حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية : ** فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة**بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا } ( النساء : 41 ) فقال : ( حسبك الآن ) ، فالتفتّ**إليه ، فإذا عيناه تذرفان " ، رواه البخاري**.* 
> 
> السؤال الثانى 
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


لك جزيل الشكر على اجابتك التى استوعبت كل اجزاء الموضوع 

شكرا لك 

اجابة متميزة جدااااااااا

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ماهى الآية التى سمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وبكى عليه الصلاة والسلام؟
> 
> 
> روى لنا ذلك عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه فقال : " قال لي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( اقرأ عليّ ) ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ ، فقال : ( نعم ) ، فقرأت سورة النساء حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية : ** فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا } ( النساء : 41 ) فقال : ( حسبك الآن ) ، فالتفتّ إليه ، فإذا عيناه تذرفان " ، رواه البخاري .
> 
> 
> 
> فى ليلة الإسراء و المعراج كم صلاة فرضت أول ما فُرضت فى اليوم و الليلة ؟
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على الاجابة  الصحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [U][SIZE=4]
> * اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> من سورة النساء
> ((فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا))
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى 
> 
> فرضت خمسين صلاة
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


للاسف حضرتك لم تضعى مشاركة فى موضوع قاعة ادارة الاعمال 
حسب شروط المسابقة 

وبذلك تستحقى 

2


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
>  السؤال الأول
> 
> 
> (فكيف اذا جئنا من كل امة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا)النساء41 
> 
> 
> ...







اخى العزيز
وجدى محمود 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


سعيد جدا بمشاركة شاعر قدير مثلك معنا فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 

حضرتك كالشعراء ملكش فى الادارة والحسابات ومشاكلها 

وتجاهلت السؤال الثالث 

لكن بداية تسعدنا بوجودك معنا 

تستحق طبق رز بلبن

 بس متقلش لحد مش عاوزين مشاكل مع سامح عطية واهلاوى شديد 

2


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> روى لنا ذلك عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه فقال : " قال لي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( اقرأ عليّ ) ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ ، فقال : ( نعم ) ، فقرأت سورة النساء حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية : ** فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا } ( النساء : 41 ) فقال : ( حسبك الآن ) ، فالتفتّ إليه ، فإذا عيناه تذرفان " ، رواه البخاري .
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> خمسون صلاة
> 
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
hamza adam
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على مجهودك الطيب 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى عليها كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول:
> الآيه (41) سورة النساء
> "فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا"
> روى عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له: " اقرأ عليّ ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ ، فقال : نعم  ، فقرأت سورة النساء حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية : فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا  ( النساء : 41 ) فقال : حسبك الآن، فالتفتّ إليه ، فإذا عيناه تذرفان "
> 
> السؤال الثانى:
> 50 صلاة فى اليوم و الليله
> 
> السؤال الثالث 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على مجهودك الطيب 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى عليها كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *إجابة الحلقة الثانية* 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأول* 
> 
> *الآية الكريمة هي*
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة سليمة وكاملة ومتميزة 

شكرا لك تستحقى الدرجة كاملة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *جواب السؤال الاول ::..
> قوله تعالى " فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا " ( النساء : 41 ) 
> 
> * روى لنا ذلك عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه 
> فقال : " قال لي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( اقرأ عليّ ) ، 
> قلت : يا رسول الله ، أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ ، فقال : ( نعم ) ، فقرأت سورة النساء 
> حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية : 
> { فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا } ( النساء : 41 ) 
> فقال : ( حسبك الآن ) ، فالتفتّ إليه ، فإذا عيناه تذرفان " ،
> ...





اخى العزيز
سامح عطية 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ايه الثقة والتميز اللى فى اجابتك دى

متقولش  استااااااااااااااااذ   ادارة اعمال 

انت شكلك راسم على المركز الاول 

والعزومات تكتر 

احنا اخر مرة كنا حسبناهم 6 عزومات مش كده 

خد الدرجة الكاملة وبعدين نتكلم على العزومات 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ماهى الآية التى سمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وبكى عليه الصلاة والسلام؟
> 
> 
> روى لنا ذلك عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه فقال : " قال لي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( اقرأ عليّ ) ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ ، فقال : ( نعم ) ، فقرأت سورة النساء حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية : { فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا } ( النساء : 41 ) فقال : ( حسبك الآن ) ، فالتفتّ إليه ، فإذا عيناه تذرفان " ، رواه البخاري    
> 
> فى ليلة الإسراء و المعراج كم صلاة فرضت أول ما فُرضت فى اليوم و الليلة ؟
> 
>  عن انس بن مالك (رض) ، قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : فرج عن سقف بيتي ، وأنا فى مكة ، فنزل جبريل – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ففرج صدري ، ثم غسله بماء زمزم ، ثم جاء بطست من ذهب ( إناء من ذهب ) ممتلئ حكمة وإيمان فأفرغه فى صدري ، ثم أطبقه ، ثم اخذ بيدى ، فعرج بي الى السماء الدنيا ، فلما جئت الى السماء الدنيا ، قال جبريل لخازن السماء : أفتح ، قال : من هذا ؟ قال : جبريل قال : هل معك احد ؟ قال : نعم ، معي محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم – فقال : أرسل إليه ؟ قال : نعم ، فلما فتح علونا الى السماء الدنيــــا ، فإذا برجل قاعد ، على يمينه أسـودة ( اشخاص ) ، وعلى شماله اسودة ، إذا نظر قبل يمينه ضحك ، وإذا نظر قبل شماله بكى ، فقال: مرحبا" بالنبي الصالح ، والأبن الصالح ، قلت لجبريل : من هذا ؟ قال: هذا أدم عليه السلام ، وهذه الأسودة التي عن يمينه وشمالة نسم بنيه ( أروح أبناءه) فأهل اليمين منهم أهل الجنه والأسوده التي عن شماله أهل النار ، فإذا نظر بيمينه ضحك ، وإذا نظر قبل شماله بكى ، حتى عرج بي الى السماء الثانيه ، فقال لخازنها : أفتح ، فقال له خازنها مثال ماقال الأول ففتح ، فلما مر الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) بإدريس ، قال : مرحبا بالنبي الصالح والابن الصالح والأخ الصالح ، فقلت من هذا ؟ قال : هذا إدريس ، ثم مررت بموسي عليه السلام ، فقال : مرحبا بالنبي الصالح والأخ الصالح ، قلت من هذا ، قال : هذا موسي ، ثم مررت بعيسي عليه السلام ، فقال : مرحبا بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح ، قلت : من هذا ، قال : عيسي ، ثم مررت بإبراهيم – عليه السلام – فقال : مرحبا بالنبي الصالح والابن الصالح ، قلت : من هذا ، قال : هذا ابراهيم – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ثم قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ثم عرج بي حتى ظهرت لمستوى اسمع فيه صريف الاقلام ( صوت كتابه الملائكه لقدر الانسان باللوح المحفوظ ) ففرض الله على امتي خمسين صلاة ، فرجعت بذلك ، حتى مررت بموسي عليه السلام ، فقال : ما فرض الله لك على أمتك ؟ قلت : خمسين صلاة ، قال : أرجع الى ربك ، فإن امتك لا تطيق ذلك ، فراجعت ، فوضع على شطرها ، فرجعت الى موسي ، قلت : وضع عني شطرها ، فقال موسى : راجع ربك فأن امتك لا تطيق ذلك ، فراجعت ، فوضع شطرها ، فرجعت الى موسي : فقال : ارجع الى ربك ، فإن امتك لا تطيق ذلك ، فراجعته ، فقال : هي خمس وهي خمسون ، لا يبدل القول لدى ، فرجعت الى موسي ، فقال : راجع ربك ، فقلت : قد أستحيت من ربي ، ثم أنطلق بي ، حتي أنتهي بي الى سدره المنتهى ، وغشيها الوان لا ادرى ماهي ؟ ثم أدخلت الجنه ، فإذا فيها حبائل اللؤلؤ ، واذ ترابها مسك )
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
بنت اريف 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 

لكن للاسف حضرتك لم تضعى مشاركة فى الموضوع حسب شروط المسابقة 

وبذلك تخسرى نقطة السؤال 


درجتك على هذه الحلقة 

2



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> ماهى الآية التى سمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وبكى عليه الصلاة والسلام؟
> 
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> (فكيف اذا جئنا من كل امة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا)النساء41 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






اخى العزيز
sad man
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على اجابتك المتميزة 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## nour2005

> اختى العزيزة 
> نور 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> على طول حنبدا اهه 
> 
> اسف على التاخير 
> 
> ...


أخي العزيز اسكندراني أنا اللي آسفة  ::$: 

أصلي متشوقة لمعرفة أسئلة الحلقة الجديدة  :1: 

والتعرف إلى معلومات دينية جديدة

بارك الله بمجهودك وجزاك عنا كل خير 

تحيتي وتقديري 

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الأول
> 
> ماهى الآية التى سمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وبكى عليه الصلاة والسلام؟
> 
> الإجابة
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
فراشة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على اجاباتك المتميزة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> السؤال الأول
> 
> الأيه التي سمعها النبي من عبد الله بن مسعود فبكى
> هي
>  { فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا }
>  ( النساء : 41 )
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
القواس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على اجابتك المتميزة 

ومشاركتك الرائعة فى الموضوع 

تستحق كامل الدرجة ولو فى اكتر لمنحتك اياها 

3



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> سلام الله عليك أخي
> 
> رمضان كريم..
> 
> الآية التي أبكت الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم..
> 
> { فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا } ( النساء : 41 )
> 
> **********************************
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
ايمان الشامى 
ارق تحياتى لك 


شكرا لك على اجاباتك الصحيحه والكاملة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="1 80"]*
> السؤال الاول
> 
> "فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا"
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> 
> خمسين صلاة
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وحضرتك والاسرة الكريمة بخير 

وسلامى الخاص الى ندى ونور والغالى ابو على 

شكرا على وجودك الكريم 

وشكرا على اجابتك الصحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله واللهم صلى وسلم على رسول الله
> 
> اجابة السؤال الأول:
> 
> ماهى الآية التى سمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وبكى عليه الصلاة والسلام؟
> 
> فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِن كُلِّ أمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ
>  وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَـؤُلاء شَهِيداً }النساء41
> روى لنا ذلك عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه فقال : " قال لي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( اقرأ عليّ ) ، قلت : يا رسول الله ، أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ ، فقال : ( نعم ) ، فقرأت سورة النساء حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية : { فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا } ( النساء : 41 ) فقال : ( حسبك الآن ) ، فالتفتّ إليه ، فإذا عيناه تذرفان " ، رواه البخاري .
> ...






اخى العزيز 
mezapril
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 

وتفاديت خطا الحلقة الاولى 

بس لسه مبعتش الدمغة من عند ابو شقرة 

رسوم الامتحان 

شكرا لك اخى العزيز 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## طائر الشرق

شكلى واحش اوى وانا متذيل جدول  المسابقة زى الاتحاد يا استاذ نادر ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> كل سنة وانت طيب يا استاذ نادر
> 
> معلش النت لسة عامل عمايله معايا 
> 
> ندخل فى المفيد 
> 
> إجابة الحلقة التانية كالتالى 
> 
> 
> ...






اخى العزيز 
اهلاوى شديد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اضحك الله سنك يارب 

ياعنى يا بشمهندس  جى متأخر حلقة وكمان مش عاوز تجاوب على السؤال وحطحته فى الرد 

اوعى تكون فاكر ان لجنة التحكيم اللى بتعين حكام الاهلى هى اللى بتصحح هنا 

ولا تكون فاكر حتاخد ضربة جزاء 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

احنا جيبين حكام من بره 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اضحك الله سنك يا ماجد 

ربنا يسعدك يارب 

بس برده حتاخد درجتين بس 

2

يفرحة الزملكاوية فيك 


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *ماهى الآية التى سمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وبكى عليه الصلاة والسلام؟
> وبكاء النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) عند سماع القرآن الكريم ثابت بحديث صحيح، فقد روى البخاري عن ابراهيم قال: “قال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) لعبدالله بن مسعود: “اقرأ عليّ قال عبدالله بن مسعود: “أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل؟ قال (صلى الله عليه وسلم): اني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري، قال: فقرأ عليه من أول سورة النساء الى قوله فكيف اذا جئنا من كل أمه بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا”، فبكى (صلى الله عليه وسلم).
> 
> 
> فى ليلة الإسراء و المعراج كم صلاة فرضت أول ما فُرضت فى اليوم و الليلة ؟فرضت أول ما فرضت خمسين صلاة، ثم مازال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يسأل ربه التخفيف بإشارة أخيه موسى حتى خفف الله عنهم هذه الصلوات إلى خمس وقال هي في العمل خمس وفي الأجر خمسون، كأن الرسول جاء معه بهدية من تلك الرحلة العظيمة، هذه الهدية لكل مسلم هي الصلاة ليعبد بها الله 
> 
> بيئة العمل الإيجابية هامة جداً لتحقيق الأهداف الموذوعة ... كيف تحد من السلبية فى بيئة العمل؟؟؟
> سبع خطوات للتخفيف من السلبية:
> الطريقة المثلى لمواجهة السلبية هي أن تمنعها من الحدوث في مكان العمل بالدرجة الأولى.
> ...





اخى العزيز 
ابن طيبة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا با معتز على الاجابة الصحيحه 

دمت بخير دائما 
تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
النتيجة بعد الحلقة الثانية





انتظرونا مع الحلقة الثالثة 
بعد قليل 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الثالثة 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 
ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟

يعني : .." الله الله " ..



السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة

 حينما إجتمع الملأ من قريش ليتشاوروا فى أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد هجرة أصحابه بدار ما إسمها و دخل إبليس هذه الدار على هيئة رجل من هو و بم أشار عليهم ؟



السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 

اسرار فن التفاوض 

وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى
كييف تدير مفاوضاتك بنجاح ؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الجمعة 7 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## طائر الشرق

ان شاء الله المرة دى هاجيب التلات اجابات

----------


## اسكندرانى

> شكلى واحش اوى وانا متذيل جدول  المسابقة زى الاتحاد يا استاذ نادر





> ان شاء الله المرة دى هاجيب التلات اجابات






ايه ايه ايه 

انت بتتكلم عن الاتحاد 

ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشى 

ابقى قابلنى لو شفت 3 درجات 

اتفضل مترجعش الا وبودو فى ايدك 

لك كبير يترد عليه 

ونشوف بودو رايه ايه فى ورقة اجابتك

 وكماااااااااااان بتتكلم عن الاتحاد 

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى 

ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى 

اللهم انى صائم 



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## sameh atiya

> اخى العزيز
> سامح عطية 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> ايه الثقة والتميز اللى فى اجابتك دى
> 
> متقولش  استااااااااااااااااذ   ادارة اعمال 
> 
> ...


*أي خدمة يا أستاذ نادر عشان تعرف بس إني بعرف أجاوب أهو 
بالنسبة للعزومات يظهر حضرتك بقيت بتنسى كتير الأيام دي أخر مرة كانوا 8 
ونقول في عزومتين في الطريق واحدة على رز بلبن زيي زي وجدي محمود وواحدة من عندك يبقى كده كملوا عشرة على بركة الله وزي ما قلت لحضرتك وقت ما هاجيلك مش هاجيب حد معايا 

شكراً يا أستاذ نادر على مجهوداتك الجميلة*

----------


## القواس

تمت الاجابه و الباقي على ربنا
كل سنه و أنتم طيبين

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hanoaa
					

ماجد
إزيك ممنور يا عم
كل سنة و أنت طيب
أخبار حازم إيه
ليكوا وحشة


وإنتِ طيبة يا دكتورة 
الحمد لله تمام 
واخبارك مذاكرتك ايه  ان شاء الله تكون تمام
حازم بقالى كتير مش بشوفه بس شكلها الثانوية العامة عاملة معاه عمايل 
شكرا على سؤالك اختي الكريمة









على فكرة يا استاذ اسكندرانى انا فهمت من السؤال التالت انى ارد فى الموضوع بس مش انى احله ههههههههه معلش مخ الواحد بيقفل ساعات ههههههههههه 
يلا تتعوض المرة الجاية*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الحمن الرحيم

الأخ الفاضل

إسكندرانى

طبعا حضرتك عارف 

أنى ماليش فى أسئلة رجال الأعمال

بس ححاول أجاوب باى شكل

شكرا لحضرتك 

وأنا والله مقدر مجودك جدا

ربنا معاك*

----------


## sad man

تمت الاجابه ياباشا
وان شاء الله الدرجه النوهائيه
باذن الله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تم إرسال الحل ويارب تكون الإجابه صح

----------


## طائر الشرق

الاتحاد زعيم الثغر 
وفى رأيى انه احسن من الزمالك
حلو كدا  :good: 
يارب تكون الاجابات صح والمركز يتحسن شويتين

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
> اشرف المجاهد 
> 
> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> 
> يعني : .." الله الله " ..
> قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رسالته
> [الأنعام:124] 
> ...






اخى العزيز 
طائر الشرق 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



انا مش مصدق عينيه 

معقول دى اجابتك

قول قر اعترف 

مين اللى غششك 

الواد بودو هو اللى غششك 

بصراحه اجابتك سليمة 100 % مش عارف اقولك ايه 

مبروك  عليك الدرجة 

3




 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير
> مهما شكرتكم على هذه الأسئلة الرائعة التي تقدموها لنا فلن أوفيكم حقكم أبدا
> وسيجازيكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب
> 
> السؤال الأول
> 
> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على اجابتك الصحيحة والكاملة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إجابة السؤال الأول 
> 
> 
> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ
> ...







اخى العزيز
اهلاوى شديد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


برااااااااااااااااااااااااافو 
اجابة صحيحه 

حافظ على هذا المستوى حتى تكسب فى نهاية المسابقة 

حارس مرمى للنادى الاهلى 

ايه رايك 

وخد دلوقتى الدرجة دى تحت الحساب 

3



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الآية..الأنعام : 124
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ
> اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ )124الأنعام
> 
> *******************************
> الدار...تسمى دار الندوة
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ايمان الشامى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على مجهودك 

اجابة صحيحه وكاملة تستحقى الدرجة 

3



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ
> الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ (124) الانعام
> 
> حينما إجتمع الملأ من قريش ليتشاوروا فى أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد هجرة أصحابه بدار ما إسمها و دخل إبليس هذه الدار على هيئة رجل من هو و بم أشار عليهم ؟
> الدار هي دار الندوة وهي دار قصي بن كلاب التي كانت قريش لا تقضي أمرا إلا فيها
> و دخل ابليس عليهم في هيئة شيخ جليل ، عليه بتلة فوقف على باب الدار فلما رأوه واقفا على بابها ، قالوا : من الشيخ ؟ قال شيخ من أهل نجد سمع بالذي اتعدتم له فحضر معكم ليسمع ما تقولون وعسى أن لا يعدمكم منه رأيا ونصحا ، قالوا : أجل فادخل فدخل معهم وقد اجتمع فيها أشراف قريش 
> و لقد اشار عليهم عندما سمع اقتراحاتهم و مدي ضعفها قائلا : لا والله ما هذا لكم برأي ألم تروا حسن حديثه وحلاوة منطقه وغلبته على قلوب الرجال بما يأتي به والله لو فعلتم ذلك ما أمنتم أن يحل على حي من العرب ، فيغلب عليهم بذلك من قوله وحديثه حتى يتابعوه عليه ثم يسير بهم إليكم حتى يطأكم بهم في بلادكم فيأخذ أمركم من أيديكم ثم يفعل بكم ما أراد دبروا فيه رأيا غير هذا . قال فقال أبو جهل بن هشام والله إن لي فيه لرأيا ما أراكم وقعتم عليه بعد قالوا : وما هو يا أبا الحكم ؟ قال أرى أن نأخذ من كل قبيلة فتى شابا جليدا نسيبا وسيطا فينا ، ثم نعطي كل فتى منهم سيفا صارما ، ثم يعمدوا إليه فيضربوه بها ضربة رجل واحد فيقتلوه فنستريح منه . فإنهم إذا فعلوا ذلك تفرق دمه في القبائل جميعا ، فلم يقدر بنو عبد مناف على حرب قومهم جميعا ، فرضوا منا بالعقل فعقلناه لهم . قال فقال الشيخ النجدي : القول ما قال الرجل هذا الرأي الذي لا رأي غيره فتفرق القوم على ذلك وهم مجمعون له . 
> 
> ...







اخى العزيز 
ابن طيبه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 
تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الأول
> 
> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> 
>  {وَإِذَا جَاءتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُواْ لَن نُّؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللّهِ اللّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُواْ صَغَارٌ عِندَ اللّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَمْكُرُونَ }الأنعام124
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى
> ...







اخى العزيز 
mezapril
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة سليمة وصحيحه 

ورايك فى موضوع التفاوض رائع 

ويارب تستفيد منه فى مفاوضات الشبكة والمهر والشقة والقائمة 

شكرا لك تستحق 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> السؤال الأول
> 
> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> 
> يعني : .." الله الله " ..
> 
> وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ
> اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ ) سورة الأنعام الآية 124
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> ************
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأول* 
> 
> *الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل* 
> *هي من سورة الأنعام* 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحة وكاملة 
تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الثالثة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> 
> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> يعني : .." الله الله " ..
> 
> (وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ)124الأنعام
> ...






اختى العزيزة
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الأول
> 
> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> 
> الإجابة
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
فراشة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## sad man

وفين اجابتى انا 
انا ارسلت الحل برده

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1-ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> 
> يعني : .." الله الله " ..
> 
> الإجابة: سورة الأنعام الآية 124 00 حيث قال تعالى : (وإذا جاءَتهم آيةٌ قالوا لن نؤمنَ حتى نُؤتَي مثل ما أُوتِي رُسُلُ اللهِ اللهُ أعلمُ حيث يجعل رسالَتَهُ سَيُصيبُ الذين أجرموا صَـغَارٌ عند اللهِ وعذابٌ شديدُ بما كانوا يَـمْـكُرُون ).
> 
> 2-حينما إجتمع الملأ من قريش ليتشاوروا فى أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد هجرة أصحابه بدار ما إسمها و دخل إبليس هذه الدار على هيئة رجل من هو و بم أشار عليهم ؟
>  إسم الدار:"ألندوة"
> وهي دار قصي بن كلاب التي كانت قريش لا تقضي أمرًا إلا فيها فيتشاورون فيها ما يصنعون من أمر رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم حين خافوه، 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة كاملة

 وتستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> اجابة السؤال الأول
> 
> الأيه الكريمه
> وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ
> اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ )124الأنعام
> 
>  اجابة السؤال الثاني 
> ...






اخى العزيز
القواس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

ومشاركتك فى الموضوع اضافة راى قوى 

شكرا لك 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> 
> يعني : .." الله الله " ..
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ
> اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ )124الأنعام
> 
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
اخت ضابط شرطة
ارق تحياتى لك  دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 
تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ
> اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ )124الأنعام
> 
> 2.
> 
> ...






اخى العزيز 
وجدى محمود 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على مجهودك وتعبك معانا 

بس حضرتك لم تضع مشاركة فى الموضوع كشرط المسابقة 

2


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## سابرينا

*انا خلاص بنام فين حلقة النهارده*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> (وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ
> اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ )
> 
> سورة الانعام الاية 124
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على مشاركتك الكريمة 

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> حل الحلقه الثالثه
> 
> السؤال الاول
> 
> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> 
> ...






اخى العزيز 
sad man
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 

تستحق الدرجة كاملة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> (وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ
> اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ )124الأنعام
> 
>                       *********
> دار الندوة - وهي دار قصي بن كلاب 
> شيخ من أهل نجد 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
ام حمزة وادم 
ارق تحياتى لد دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *جواب السؤال الأول ::..
> 
> الآية 124 من سورة الانعام في قوله تعالى :
> "وإذا جآءتهم ءاية قالوا لن نؤمن حتى نؤتى مثل مآأوتي رسل الله الله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته سيصيب الذين أجرموا صغار عند الله وعذاب شديد بما كانوا يمكرون"
> 
> ......
> 
> جواب السؤال الثاني ::..
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
سامح عطية 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحة وكاملة 

تستحق الدرجة كاملة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير وسعاده
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> ورد لفظ الجلاله مكرر مرتين وبدون اى فاصل فى سورة الانعام الايه
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
e_elassas
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على جهودك  

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> إجابات الاسئلة
> ~~~~~~~~~
> السؤال الأول
> ما هي الآية التي بها لفظ الجلالة مكرر مرتين و بدون أي فاصل ؟؟
> 
> يعني : .." الله الله " ..
> الآيه رقم (124)
> من سورة الأنعام 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
عطر الياسمين 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 
تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأولالأية 124 من سورة الأنعام
> "وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ
> اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ "
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> ددار الندوة و هى دار قصى بن كلاب
> دخل ‘بليس في هيئة رجل شيخ جليل عليه بت و قال أنه شيخ من أهل نجد سمع بالذي اتعدتم له فحضر معكم ليسمع ما تقولون، وعسى أن لا يعدمكم منه رأيا ونصحا و توافق رأيه مع رأى أبو جهل الذى قال : أرى أن نأخذ من كل قبيلة شابًا فتى جلدًا نسيبًا وسيطًا فينا، ثم نعطي كل فتى منهم سيفًا صارمًا، ثم يعمدوا عليه فيضربوه ضربة رجل واحد فيقتلوه فنستريح منه، فإنهم إن فعلوا ذلك تفرق دمه- يعني الدية، وهي المال الذي يُعطى لولي القتيل- فعقلناه لهم
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


شكرا على جهودك الكريمة 

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *اجابة السؤال الاول* 
> 
> 
> *سورة الانعام اية 124*
> 
> *وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ*
> *اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ )*
> 
> *اجابة السؤال الثانى* 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 
تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
النتيجة بعد الحلقة الثالثة





انتظرونا مع الحلقة الرابعة بعد قليل 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

ايه دا كله جايب الدرجة النهائية عايزين  سؤال للمتفوقين يا استاذ نادر
 :: 
عشان نميز بين المية مية زيى والنص لبة زى ماجد ::  :: 
ومش عايزنه جون للاهلى هانوديه جون لباراشوف ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الرابعة 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 
أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟



السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة

من الذى حرض بنى قريظة على نقض عهدهم مع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟


السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 

نظم إدارة الجودة - مواصفات الأيزو 

وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى
اذكر تعريفات الجودة .. والفرق  بين الجودة والأيزو

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاحد  9 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## sameh atiya

*إيه يا أستاذ نادر ده اسمي ليه مش من فوق خالص 
بص عزائك الوحيد وهو اني اسمي فوق اسم ابن طيبة 
عشان كل واحد بس يعرف قدراته أنا قبل الأخير وهو الأخير*

----------


## mezapril

*المسابقه رائعه 

والف شكر لكم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *إيه يا أستاذ نادر ده اسمي ليه مش من فوق خالص 
> بص عزائك الوحيد وهو اني اسمي فوق اسم ابن طيبة 
> عشان كل واحد بس يعرف قدراته أنا قبل الأخير وهو الأخير*


*لا يا سامح انا قبل الاخيبر
و انت قبل قبل الاخير
شفت بقي ان انا مش للاخير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الرابعة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
> اشرف المجاهد 
> 
> أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟
> 
> ...






اخى العزيز 
طائر الشرق 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


ايه ده 

معقول الواد بودو بيعرف كمان فى الجودة والايزو 

يابخت من كان بودو ابن اخته ويغششه كل الامتحانات 

يستاهل كيس شيبسى 

شكرا على الاجابة الصحيحه 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الرابعة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟
> قال تعالى : (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين ) ما هما الأمران والنهيان والخبران والبشارتان في الآية الكريمة ؟
> 
> فإن الأمرين هما: أرضعيه و فألقيه ، وأما النهيان فهما: لا تخافي، ولا تحزني ـ وأما الخبران فهما: أوحينا، وخفت ـ وأما البشارتان فهما: إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


اجابة صحيحه 

شكرا لك كل جهودك 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الأول
> 
> أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟
> 
> الإجابة
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
الفراشة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله كل خير 

ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير من كل فريق العمل 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 				
> 
> ...






اخى العزيز 
اهلاوى شديد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وسليمة 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *جواب السؤال الأول ::..
> 
> هناك آية كريمة في كتاب الله قد جمعت بين أمرين و نهيين و خبرين
>  وهي من أعظم آيات القرآن الكريم فصاحةً وهذه الآية هي قوله تعالى :
>  { وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ ‏} [ القصص : 7 ]
> 
> 
> أما الأمرين فهما : { أَرْضِعِيهِ } و { فَأَلْقِيهِ } 
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز
سامح عطيه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه يا سامح 

تستحق بها المركز الاخير بعد ابن طيبه 

عجبك ولا نخصم درجات السلوك والشقاوة 

شكرا يا سامح  على وجودك الكريم

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> ***********
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأول*
> 
> *آية بها أمران ونهيان وخبران*
> 
> ...






اخنى العزيزة 
ناريمان
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على اجابتك الصحيحه 
تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه .. فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولاتخافي ولاتحزني .. إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين )
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى
> 
> حيى بن الأخطب زعيم بني النضير 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 
تستحقى كامل الدرجة 
سلامى وتحياتى للاسرة الكريمة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إجابة السؤال الأول :
> 
> 
> (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه .. فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولاتخافي ولاتحزني .. إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة
دكتورة رحاب 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا بعودتك للمسابقة 

اجابة صحيحه 
3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إجابة أسئلة الحلقة الرابعة
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟
> 
> الإجابة
> قال تعالى : (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين ) 
> الآية 7 من سورة القصص
> فإن الأمرين هما: أرضعيه و  فألقيه ، وأما النهيان فهما: لا تخافي، ولا تحزني ـ وأما الخبران فهما: أوحينا، وخفت 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اجابة صحيحه لك كل الشكر 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> الحلقة الرابعة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
سوما 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اهلا بك 

وحمد لله على السلامة 

وربنا يكرمك يارب وتتواجدى دائما معنا 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> الحلقة الرابعة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ...






اخى العزيز
sad man
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


شكرا على الاجابة الصحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="1 80"]*إجابة السؤال الأول :
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه .. فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولاتخافي ولاتحزني .. إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين )
> 
> القصص الآية 7 
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الاول 
> 
> سورة القصص ايه 7
> { وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ ‏} 
> 
> الامران :- ارضعيه - القيه 
> النهيان :- لاتخافى - لا تحزنى 
> الخبران :- اوحينى الى ام موسى - وخفت عليه
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على اجابتك  وتواجدك المميز 

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى الدرجة كاملة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## sameh atiya

> اخى العزيز
> سامح عطيه 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> اجابة صحيحه يا سامح 
> 
> تستحق بها المركز الاخير بعد ابن طيبه 
> 
> ...


*
يعني المهم برضوا ابن طيبة قبل الأخير 
يا أستاذ نادر ارفع من روحي المعنوية وخليني حتى المركز السادس زيي زي الزمالك اللي بيشجعه الأستاذ معتز 
أو ترفع من روح الأستاذ معتز المعنوية وتخليه هو المركز السادس 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟
> 
> قال الله جل وعلا: وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ [القصص:7]
> 
> من الذى حرض بنى قريظة على نقض عهدهم مع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
> كان يهود بني قريظة في عهد مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند مجيء الأحزاب، وكانت ديارهم في عوالى المدينة، وكان هذا العهد يلزمهم أن يكونوا أعواناً للمسلمين على أعدائهم، لكن حيى بن الأخطب زعيم بني النضير والذي سبق وحرض قريشاً وقبائل العرب على غزو المسلمين جاء إلى كعب بن أسد القرظي يحثه على نقض العهد، ويغريه بقوة الأحزاب، ويمنّيه بالقضاء على المسلمين، ويطمئنه بأنه سيدخل معه حصنه إن رجع الأحزاب وما زال به حتى نقضت قريظة عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم يتعظوا مما نزل ببنى النضير، ومن قبلهم بني قينقاع
> 
> اذكر تعريفات الجودة .. والفرق بين الجودة والأيزو
>  الجودة هى اداء الشىء الصحيح بطريقه صحيحه منذ اول مرة و كل مرة مع وجود فرصه للتحسين.
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
بنت الريف 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟
> 
> قال تعالى : (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين 
> 
> ـــــــــــــــــ
> 
> من الذى حرض بنى قريظة على نقض عهدهم مع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
> 
> حيى بن الأخطب زعيم بني النضير 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله كل خير 

اجابة صحيحه  

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## طائر الشرق

ماهو اصل اخدتها فى مادة الاقتصاد فى سنة اولى
مش بودو اللى قايلى :: 
ولا انت مش واثق فى قدراتى ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> الأية رقم ( 7 ) من سورة القصص 
> 
> 
> 
> (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه .. فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولاتخافي ولاتحزني .. إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين )
> ...






اخى العزيز 
وجدى محمود 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 




شكرا لك على جهودك الكريمة 

ومشاركتك المتميزة 



3



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟( واوحينا الى ام موسى ان ارضعيه فأذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني انا رادوه اليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين ) سورة القصص _ 7
> 
> 
> من الذى حرض بنى قريظة على نقض عهدهم مع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
> حيى بن الأخطب زعيم بني النضير 
> 
> اذكر تعريفات الجودة .. والفرق بين الجودة والأيزو
> الجودة هي : اداء الشىء الصحيح بطريقه صحيحه منذ اول مرة و كل مرة مع وجود فرصه للتحسين.
> الجوده ايضا هى ارضاء المنتفع او عمل ما يفوق توقعاته.
> ...






اخى العزيز 
ابن طيبة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


خليك فاكر 

كل حلقة بتاخد 3 درجات كاملة 

ومفيش ولا مرة بتدينا حاجة لما بنجيلك 

مااااااااااااااااااشى 

خليك شاهد يا سامح على الكرم 

اهه النهارده اخد الدرجة كاملة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ألأخ العزيز اسكندراني
> 
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> 
> إجابة السؤال الأول:
> 
> الأية رقم ( 7 ) من سورة القصص
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على اجابتك الصحيحيه والكاملة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 


بس فين صينية الكنافة 

مش متعودين منك على كده اختى العزيزة 

وزودى الكمية شوية علشان سامح وابن طيبه 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> (وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه .. فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولاتخافي ولاتحزني .. إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين )الاية السابعة "القصص"
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> هو حيى بن الاخطب
> 
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام حمزة وادم 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحة وكاملة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> الحلقة الرابعة 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على الاجابة الصحيحه والكاملة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟
> 
> قوله تعالى : { وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ ‏} [ القصص : 7 ]
> 
> تأمل - أخي القارىء - كيف جمعت ذلك :  
> 
> أما الأمرين فهما : { أَرْضِعِيهِ } و { فَأَلْقِيهِ } 
> 
> وأما النهيان فهما : { لا تَخَافِي }  و { لا تَحْزَنِي }
> ...







اخى العزيز 
القواس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


حضرتك تستحق 10 درجات كاملة 

شكرا على اجابتك المتميزة 

ولكنى لا املك  حاليا الا منحك درجة الاجابة كاملة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابه السؤال الأول
> أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟
> 
>  {وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ }القصص7
> 
> ------
> 
> أجابه السؤال الثانى
> من الذى حرض بنى قريظة على نقض عهدهم مع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
> ...





اخى العزيز 
mezapril
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على اجابتك المتميزة والمعلومات التى وضعتها 

جزاك الله خيرا 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم 
> إجابات المسابقة الرابعة
> السؤال الأول
> ~~~~~~~~
> أذكر آية بها : أمْران و نهيان وخبَران؟؟
> الأجابة
> الاية رقم (7)
> من سورة القصص
> [وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ] 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
عطر الياسمين 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ازى حضرتك استاذ نادر
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> الايه اللتى جمع الله جل وعلا فيها بين امران ونهيان وخبران 
> 
> هى الايه (7)فى صورة القصص قال جل وعلى
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
e_elassas
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله كل خير 

اشكرك على مشاركتك الطيبة 

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
النتيجة بعد الحلقة الرابعة




انتظرونا مع الحلقة الخامسة بعد قليل 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الخامسة 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 

اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟ ( اكتب الآية كاملة )



السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة

لماذا كانت جويرية بنت الحارث  بعد ان تزوجها النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم بركة على قومها ؟


السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 

حان الوقت لتحديد الهدف؟ كيف تحدد اهدافك؟

وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى

ما أهمية وضع الأهداف؟  ومامواصفات الهدف الفعال ؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الثلاثاء   11 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## nour2005

> اختى العزيزة 
> نور 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> شكرا على اجابتك الصحيحيه والكاملة 
> 
> تستحقى كامل الدرجة


شكراً ليك أخي العزيز 
ربنا يجزيك كل الخير على مجهودك في المسابقة الجميلة




> بس فين صينية الكنافة 
> 
> مش متعودين منك على كده اختى العزيزة 
> 
> وزودى الكمية شوية علشان سامح وابن طيبه


وده برضه سؤال؟
"لو ما حكيت كنت غنيت"
الكنافة جاهزة للأكل ولسا طالعة من الفرن


بالهناء والشفاء أستاذ نادر
أستاذ معتز ومستر سامح
ويا رب سامح مايعرفش يجاوب 
على اسئلة الحلقة الخامسة
تحيتي لك أخي العزيز 
وكل سنة والجميع بألف خير  :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شكراً ليك أخي العزيز 
> ربنا يجزيك كل الخير على مجهودك في المسابقة الجميلة
> 
> 
> 
> وده برضه سؤال؟
> "لو ما حكيت كنت غنيت"
> الكنافة جاهزة للأكل ولسا طالعة من الفرن
> 
> ...


*ربنا يبارك لنا في عمرك اختنا الفاضلة نور
بصراحة منظر الصينية بسم الله ما شاء الله
تسلم ايدك
*

----------


## mezapril

*تم ارسال الحل بفضل الله تعالى 

حل الحلقه الخامسه

كل سنه وانتم طيبين



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

-*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*الحمد لله أنا كمان بعت الإجابه

وربنا يسهل


كده


تنزلو المسابقه هنا 

ومن ورايااااا

أنا أعترض

بس مش بشده يعنى

ههههههههههههههههههه

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


كمان فيه كنافه


عشان كده بقى


ياخساره

دلوقتى الصينيه كمان راحت على المعده

هههههههههههههههههههههه


تسلم إديكى أخت 

نـــــور

الطعم جناااااااااااااااااااااااان


طعم الصينيه طبعا

مأنا جيت متاخر*

----------


## sameh atiya

> وده برضه سؤال؟
> "لو ما حكيت كنت غنيت"
> الكنافة جاهزة للأكل ولسا طالعة من الفرن
> 
> 
> بالهناء والشفاء أستاذ نادر
> أستاذ معتز ومستر سامح
> ويا رب سامح مايعرفش يجاوب 
> على اسئلة الحلقة الخامسة
> ...


*لا أنا عايزها حقيقة بصراحة من أول ما شفت شكلها وأنا عيني هاتطلع عليها 

شكراً أشتاذة نور على الكنافة 


أسئلة الحلقة الخامسة صعبة قوي يا أشتاذة نور ما تبعتيلي تغشيشيني 
ما فيهاش حاجة يعني 

شكراً أشتاذة نور 
شكراً أستاذ نادر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الاول 
> 
> 
> سورة التوبة - اية 111
> 
> إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُواْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا 

الاجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الخامسة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
> اشرف المجاهد 
> 
> اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟ ( اكتب الآية كاملة )
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
sad man
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 
تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> 
> اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟ ( اكتب الآية كاملة )
> 
> الإجابة
> 
> - اشترى الله سبحانه وتعالى من المؤمنين (أنفسهم وأموالهم).
> 
> - ثمن ذلك الشراء (الجنة)
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
فراشة
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على الاجابة  الصحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إجابه السؤال الأول
> 
> اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟ ( اكتب الآية كاملة )
> 
>  {إِنَّ اللّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْداً عَلَيْهِ حَقّاً فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُواْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ }التوبة111
> 
> 
> 
> إجابة السؤال الثانى
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
mezapril
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> إجابة السؤال الأول :
> 
> 
> اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟ ( اكتب الآية كاملة )
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...





اخى العزيز
اهلاوى شديد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الاول 
> 
> سورة التوبة - اية 111
> 
> إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُواْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ
> 
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1-اموالهم وانفسهم الثمن الجنه 
> قال تَعَالَى : { إنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنْ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ الْجَنَّةَ }سورة التوبة 111
> 
> 2-كانت جويرية بنت الحارث بعد ان تزوجها النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم بركة على قومها فلقد اعتق بتزويجه إياها مئة اهل بيت من بني المصطلق ,
> 
> 3- أ-
> أهمية وضع الأهداف  لأننا مفطورون على ذلك، يقول يشيرد ماكسويل مالتز _جراح تجميل عالمى له أبحاث في قوة تأثير الصورة الذاتية للإنسان على حياته_ يقول: جميعنا لديه نظام توجيه داخلي، أو ألية سعي وراء الأهداف توجهه أتوماتكيا نحو أهدافه، إنها مثل قذيفة ذاتية التوجيه تحدد هدفها و تشق طريقها نحوه، وحتى تعمل هذه الآلية نحن نحتاج في البداية إلى وضع أهداف وغايات واضحة نسعى اليها، و آلية النجاح الداخلي سوف تتمكن من ايجاد الوسيلة التى نبلغ بها تلك الأهداف.
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على الاجابة الصحيحه 

تستحقى الدرجة كاملة 

ولو سمحتى متبعتيش صينية الكنافة النهارده 

انا سوف امر مع المسحراتى  واستلمها من حضرتك 

 معرفتش اكل  منها امبارح  بسبب معتز وسامح 

وكمان وجدى جى عاوز نصيبه 

شكرا لك اختى العزيزة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأول* 
> 
> *الإجابة في الآية 111 من سورة التوبة* 
> *( إِنَّ اللّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُواْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ ) ﴿۱۱۱﴾*  
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على الاجابة الصحيحة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الخامسة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟ ( اكتب الآية كاملة )
> 
> *إِنَّ اللّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُواْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ* 
> *.*التوبة 111
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


 شكرا على الاجابة الصحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> السؤال الأول
> 
> اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟
> 
> الأيه
> {إِنَّ اللّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُواْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ}
>  (111) سورة التوبة
> ...





اخى العزيز 
القواس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على الاجابة الصحيحه 

وشكر  اخر على ردك الدسم فى الموضوع 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"ان الله اشترى من المؤمنين انفسهم واموالهم بأن لهم الجنة يقاتلون فى سبيل الله فيقتلون ويقتلون وعدا عليه حقا فى التوراه والانجيل والقراءن ومن اوفى بعهدة من الله فاستبشروا ببيعكم الذى بايعتم به وذلك هو الفوز العظيم"
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> جويرية بنت الحارث سيد بنى المصطلق من خزاعة، كانت في سبي بنى المصطلق في سهم ثابت بن قيس بن شماس، فكاتبها، فقضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتابتها، وتزوجها في شعبان سنة 6 هـ‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ سنة 5هـ، فأعتق المسلمون مائة أهل بيت من بني المصطلق، وقالوا أصهار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكانت أعظم النساء بركة على قومها‏.‏ توفيت في ربيع الأول سنة 56هـ، ولها 65 سنة‏.
> 
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام حمزة وادم 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على الاجابة الصحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

ملحوظة 

قفص المانجة موصلش هو اخى العزيز سى هورس استلم الطرد الاول ولا شركة الشحن فلست 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> سورة التوبه الايه 111
> "ان الله اشترى من المؤمنين انفسهم واموالهم بان لهم الجنه يقتلون فى سبيل الله ويقتلون وعدا عليه حقا فى التوراه والانجيل والقرءان ومن اوفى بعهده من الله فاستبشروا واببيعكم الذى بايعتم به "
> السؤال الثانى
> عندما تزوجها الرسول عليه الصلاه و السلام أعتق المسلمون مائة أهل بيت من بني المصطلقو هم قومها وقالوا أصهار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكانت أعظم النساء بركة على قومها
> السؤال الثالث
>  أننا مفطورون على  وضع الأهداف، يقول يشيرد ماكسويل مالتز _جراح تجميل عالمى له أبحاث في قوة تأثير الصورة الذاتية للإنسان على حياته_ يقول: جميعنا لديه نظام توجيه داخلي، أو ألية سعي وراء الأهداف توجهه أتوماتكيا نحو أهدافه، إنها مثل قذيفة ذاتية التوجيه تحدد هدفها و تشق طريقها نحوه، وحتى تعمل هذه الآلية نحن نحتاج في البداية إلى وضع أهداف وغايات واضحة نسعى اليها، و آلية النجاح الداخلي سوف تتمكن من ايجاد الوسيلة التى نبلغ بها تلك الأهداف.
> كما أن وجود الأهداف في حياتنا يعزز من شعورنا بالسعادة و الإنجاز، وتحفيز صاحبه لاستخراج قدراته الكامنة لما ينطوى عليه من إثارة التحدى، إضافة فهو يجعلك أكثر يقظة للفرص التى تظهر لك، كما تسهل الأهداف من عملية القرار اليومى، و تقليل التردد، فأنت عندما تضع أهدافا يسهل عليك تحديد أولوياتك والمفاضلة بين ما يطرأ عليك من الأمور و الأعمال، فتقول نعم لما يتناسب مع أهدافك، و يسهل عليك رفض ما يتعارض مع أهدافك دون تردد أو خوف
> تتسم الأهداف الفعالة بعدة خصائص يمكن جمعها في كلمة
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على الاجابة الصحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
> اشرف المجاهد 
> 
> 
> اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟ ( اكتب الآية كاملة )
> اشترى الله منهم انفسهم واموالهم 
> والثمن هو الجنة
> ان الله اشترى من المؤمنين انفسهم واموالهم بإن لهم الجنية يقاتلون فى سبيل الله وعد الله حقا فى التوراة والانجيل ومن اوفى بعهده من الله فاستبشرو ببيعكم الذى بايعتم به
> ...






اخى العزيز 
طائر الشرق 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكامله 

قولى بقى ان الواد بودو مغششكش 

انا خايف عليك من الكذب 

انت حر 

شكرا لك ولتواجدك الكريم 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أنت خفت منى لأكسب السابقه 
> نزلتها فى القاعه 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> بس أنا جبتها برده 
> والمره دى 
> إن شاء الله 3 درجات 
> ...





اخى العزيز
وجدى محمود 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


انا بصراحه 

خفت على صينية الكنافة بتاعى اختى نور 

قلت انزل المسابقة متخفيه 

لكن مفيش فايده 

شكرا لك على تواجدك الكريم 

اجابة صحيحه وسليمة وكاملة 
لكن للاسف يا وجدى باشا نسيت تضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 
حسب شروط المسابقة 

وتبقى خسرت نقطة 

تتعوض فى حرب النونات 

2



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> الحلقة الخامسة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
سوما 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على تواجدك الكريم 

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟ ( اكتب الآية كاملة )
> النفس و المال مصداقا لقوله تعالي : "إن الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن لهم الجنة يقاتلون في سبيل الله فيقتلون ويقتلون وعدًا عليه حقًا في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن ومن أوفى بعهده من الله فاستبشروا ببيعكم الذي بايعتم به وذلك هو الفوز العظيم" صدق الله العظيم الاية رقم 111 من سورة التوبة - وقد أشترى الله من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأماولهم.
> 
> لماذا كانت جويرية بنت الحارث بعد ان تزوجها النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم بركة على قومها ؟
> جويرية بنت الحارث بن أبي ضرار بن حبيب الخزاعية المصطلقية كانت من بين السبايا عندما انتصر المسلمون على بني المصطلق في غزوة المريسيع . فوقعت جويرية في السهم لثابت بن قيس بن الشماس أو لابن عم له . وهي في العشرين من عمرها . وحاولت النجاة من مهانة السبي وعار الرق فكاتبت ثابت بن قيس , ثم أتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تطلب منه إعانة في فكاك نفسها , ورق قلب النبي صلى الله علية وسلم لحال السيدة الحرة الأصيلة التي تلوذ به لإنقاذها من محنتها . فقال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " هل لك في خير من ذلك"
> فقالت في لهفة :وماذاك يارسول الله ؟
> قال : " اقضي عنك كتابك وأتزوجك "
> وتألق وجهها الجميل بالسرور وهي لاتكاد تصدق نجاتها من الضياع والهوان فقالت : نعم يارسول الله . فقال رسول الله علية أفضل الصلاة والسلام: " قد فعلت "
> تقول عائشة أم المؤمنين : وخرج الخبر إلى الناس أن رسول الله صلى اله عليه وسلم قد تزوج جويرية ابنة الحارث بن أبي ضرار , فقال : الناس : اصهار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وارسلو مابأيديهم ـ أي من الاسرى ـ فلقد اعتق بتزويجه إياها مئة اهل بيت من بني المصطلق , فما اعلم امرأة كانت أعظم على قومها بركة منها .
> ...





اخى العزيز 
ابن طيبة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك تواجدك الكريم 

اجابة كاملة وصحيحة 

تستحق عليها كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *حل الحلقة الخامسة*
> 
> 
> اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟ ( اكتب الآية كاملة )
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  {إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُواْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ} [سورة التوبة: آية 111].
> 
> 
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على اجابتك الصحيحة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *إجابة السؤال الأول ..
> 
> 1-أنفسهم .
> 2- أموالهم .
> 
> قال تعالى (( إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُواْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ )) صدق الله العظيم .
> التوبة 111.
> 
> السؤال الثاني :
> ...






اخى العزيز 
سامح عطيه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على الاجابة الصحيحه 

بس انت جيت متأخر ليه النهارده 

معتز سبقك 

المفروض يتخصم منك 3 درجات او عزومة 

ايه رايك 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
> [COLOR="Purple"]اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> السوره هى سورة التوبه الايه(111)قال تعالى فى كتابه العزيز
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (ان الله اشترى من المؤمنينانفسهم وامولهم بان لهم الجنه يقتلون
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
e_elassas
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على اجابتك الصحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول 
> اشترى الله سبحانه من المؤمنين شيئين اثنين . ما هما وماهو ثمن ذلك الشراء ؟  اكتب الآية كاملة
> 
> الإجابة
> أنفسهم وأموالهم والثمن الجنة
> والآية
> 
> إِنَّ اللّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُواْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على تواجدك الكريم 

اجابة  صحيحه وكاملة 

تستحقى  كامل الدرجة 

3


 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
النتيجة بعد الحلقة  الخامسة




انتظرونا مع الحلقة السادسة بعد قليل 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة السادسة 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 

ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين )



السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة

ما موقف النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم من الثلاثة الذين تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك ؟


السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 

(( الأزمات وأنواعها )) 

وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى

كيف تدير الأزمة بنجاح ؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم   الخميس 13 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## اليمامة

> اختى العزيزة 
> ام حمزة وادم 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> شكرا لك على الاجابة الصحيحه 
> 
> تستحقى كامل الدرجة 
> 
> ...


استاذى العزيز نادر :f2: 
احب اشكر حضرتك كثيرا على المسابقة والمجهود الواضح العظيم المبذول واخص بالشكر الاستاذ اشرف المجاهد والاستاذة رحمة والدكتور مصطفى ولكل من ساهم لانه فى حقيقة الامر ليست الفكرة هى فكرة مسابقة والفوز والمركز بقدر ما هى فكرة المعرفة...اكتساب معلومة ومعرفة جديدة..وعملية البحث نفسها عملية قيمة نبيلة...يكفى اننى ابحث من اجل ان اعرف ...وعرفت ووعيت واحتفظت الذاكرة بعلم ينفع...وليس مجرد قص ولصق...لذلك فاعظم الكلمات لن تعبر حقيقة عن فضلكم العظيم ونبل ما تقومون بةلاننى ارى ان العلم النافع لا يقدر بثمن واعرف جيدا قيمة المعرفة ويكفى انه من احب الاعمال عند الله والرسول..الشكر دائما متجدد على حسن توجيهكم لنا نحو هذا العلم النافع الذى لا يبلى ابدا ولا يموت مثل الاشياء الاخرى..وعسى الله ان ينفعنا واياكم بة
اما بخصوص المانجا...انا جهزت الاقفاص..واستنيت اى اوكية توصل على طريق اسماعيلية اسكندرية الزراعى ملقيتش...قلت ابعت بقة وخلاص..ويظهر ان سى هورس وصلتلة اخبارية بالقصة فامخدش وش القفص بس...لا دا خد كل الاقفاص..كل سنة وانت طيب ...خلاص المانجا بتشطب...نشوف بقة الدور على اية....وللااسف شركة الشحن فلست لعدم وجود زباين يشغلوها.....او محتاجين كورس فى الادارة ...وكيفية الخروج من الازمة...
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب...واهدى خالص السلام والتحية للاسرة الكريمة... :f:

----------


## mezapril

*شكرا لحضرتك

كله تمام والحمد لله

وشكرا لأهتمامك بالرد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*شكرا ليك أخى الطيب

إسكندرانى

وللأخ العزيز

أشرف الجاهد

والأخت الفاضله

رحمه*

----------


## nour2005

> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> كمان فيه كنافه
> عشان كده بقى
> ياخساره
> دلوقتى الصينيه كمان راحت على المعده
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


عاملة حساب حضرتك أستاذ وجدي 

مانا عارفة سامح أكيد ده أكلها كلها  ::mazika2:: 

علشان كده أنا مجهزالك حلويات شرقية لبنانية ألذ من الكنافة

إسمها :"كل واشكر" 

وبالفستق كمان :Biggrin: 

إتفضل بالهناء والشفاء وألف صحتين

----------


## nour2005

> لا أنا عايزها حقيقة بصراحة من أول ما شفت شكلها وأنا عيني هاتطلع عليها 
> 
> شكراً أشتاذة نور على الكنافة



العفو يا سامح الف صحة وهنا



> أسئلة الحلقة الخامسة صعبة قوي يا أشتاذة نور ما تبعتيلي تغشيشيني 
> ما فيهاش حاجة يعني


خليكو شاهدين يا جماعة سامح بيغش 
وبيطلب أغششه  :Helpsmilie2: 
أنا مني ومن أستاذ نادر أخصم منك درجتين 
ولا درجة معليش حرام وانا أقبل  :: 



> شكراً أشتاذة نور


العفو يا سامح اهلا بيك دايماً :1:

----------


## nour2005

> اختى العزيزة 
> نور 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> شكرا على اجابتك الصحيحيه والكاملة 
> 
> تستحقى كامل الدرجة 
> 
> ...


أخي العزيز اسكندراني

المرة دي جبت لكم اللي اطيب من الكنافة

شوية بقلاوة مشكّلة تستاهل بؤكم  :: 



بالهنا والشفا ان شاء الله والف صحة وهنا :1: 

تحيتي  :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة السادسة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين )
> 
> 
> *(فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ* 
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على الاجابة الصحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3



 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اشرف المجاهد 
> 
> 
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين )
> 
> فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ 
> مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
طائر الشرق 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 



3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين )
> 
> الإجابة
> 
> نهايتهم
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
فراشة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأول*  
> *الآيات من سورة هود* 
> *[ فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ 82 مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ 83]* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى الدرجة كاملة 



3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين )
> 
> الإجابة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







اختى العزيز 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة



3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## طائر الشرق

*اعملو حسابى فى الكنافة*
*وهاتو لبودو كوكا(كاكولا يعنى)*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول:
> ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين )
> 
> عقوبة آل لوط أن اخذتهم الصيحه  ثم  جعل الله سيدنا جبريل يرفع البلده لأعلى ويلقيها على الأرض وأمطرهم بحجارة من سجيل
> 
>  فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّيْحَةُ مُشْرِقِينَ{73} فَجَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ{74}
> 
>  يقسم الخالق بمن يشاء وبما يشاء, أما المخلوق فلا يجوز له القسم إلا بالله, وقد أقسم الله تعالى بحياة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تشريفًا له. إن قوم لوط في غفلة شديدة يترددون ويتمادون,
>  حتى حلَّتْ بهم صاعقة العذاب وقت شروق الشمس.
> ...





اخى العزيز 
mezapril
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق عليها كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين )
> 
> *قصة قوم لوط* 
> {وَلَمَّا جَاءتْ رُسُلُنَا لُوطًا سِيءَ بِهِمْ وَضَاقَ بِهِمْ ذَرْعًا وَقَالَ هَذَا يَوْمٌ عَصِيبٌ * وَجَاءهُ قَوْمُهُ يُهْرَعُونَ إِلَيْهِ وَمِن قَبْلُ كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ هَؤُلاء بَنَاتِي هُنَّ أَطْهَرُ لَكُمْ فَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَلاَ تُخْزُونِ فِي ضَيْفِي أَلَيْسَ مِنكُمْ رَجُلٌ رَّشِيدٌ * قَالُواْ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا لَنَا فِي بَنَاتِكَ مِنْ حَقٍّ وَإِنَّكَ لَتَعْلَمُ مَا نُرِيدُ * قَالَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي بِكُمْ قُوَّةً أَوْ آوِي إِلَى رُكْنٍ شَدِيدٍ * قَالُواْ يَا لُوطُ إِنَّا رُسُلُ رَبِّكَ لَن يَصِلُواْ إِلَيْكَ فَأَسْرِ بِأَهْلِكَ بِقِطْعٍ مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ وَلاَ يَلْتَفِتْ مِنكُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ امْرَأَتَكَ إِنَّهُ مُصِيبُهَا مَا أَصَابَهُمْ إِنَّ مَوْعِدَهُمُ الصُّبْحُ أَلَيْسَ الصُّبْحُ بِقَرِيبٍ * فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ * مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ} [(77-83) سورة هود] 
> 
> *ونهايتهم* 
> 
> { * فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ * مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ} [(82-83) سورة هود] 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> إجابة السؤال الأول 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ مَنْضُودٍ (82) مُسَوَّمَةً عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا
> هِيَ مِنْ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ (83)
> 
> ...







اخى العزيز 
اهلاوى شديد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال 
> الاول
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم "فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ"   و    "مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ" صدق الله العظيم ..الاية 82 و 83 من سورة هود
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> 
> أمر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- الثلاثة الذين تخلفوا عن غزوة   تبوك   وهم:   كعب بن مالك ومرارة بن الربيعه وهلال بن أمية وقد  تخلفوا عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في غزوة   تبوك وقالوا ليس لنا عذر..... بهجر المسلمين لهم خمسين ليلة لا يكلمونهم، ولا يردون عليهم السلام، ولا يجيبون دعوتهم، ولما مضت أربعون ليلة أمرهم النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن يعتزلوا نساءهم أيضا، حتى ضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت، وضاقت عليهم الدنيا بأسرها حتى أنزل الله -عز وجل- توبتهم . 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اليمامه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اولا مبروك تغيير الاسم الجديد 

اسم اليمامه جميل ورقيق 

بس كده عندنا مشكلة 

علشان اعمل تعديل فى جدول الدرجات دا عاوز حكم من المحكمة 

علشان تضاف لك درجاتك السابقة 

والا حيبقى لك 3 درجات النهارده 

بس انا ممكن احل المشكلة  

لو جوز فراخ مشوية  مع طبقين مهلبيه وشوية قطايف 

شكرا لك على تواجدك الطيب 

لك  عندنا درجة الحلقة كاملة 

وفى انتظار المطلوب  للتعديل 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> استاذ اسكندرانى 
> 
> بعتذر لحضرتك على غيابى عن بعض الحلقات بسبب ظروف العمل والنبطشيات 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
دكتورة رحاب 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


جزاك الله كل خير 

واعانك على عملك 

ويسعدنا دائما وجودك معنا 

اجابتك صحيحه

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأولسورة هود الآيتين 82 , 83
> "فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ (82)	مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ "(83)
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> أمر النبي بهجر الثلاثة الذين تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك 
> و قد هجرهم النبى و الصحابة فالنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- والصحابة هجروا هؤلاء الثلاثة خمسين ليلة و أمر بهجرانهم ومباينتهم، وأمرهم أن يعتزلوا نساءهم حتى أنزل الله -عز وجل- توبتهم بالآية الكريمة  "وَعَلَى الثَّلَاثَةِ الَّذِينَ خُلِّفُوا حَتَّى إِذَا ضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ وَظَنُّوا أَنْ لَا مَلْجَأَ مِنَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَتُوبُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ " 
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> ترتكز إدارة الأزمة على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> الحلقة السادسة 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى عليها كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين ) 
> 
> 
> فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ  
> مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ  
> 82,83 هود 
> 
> ..................................... 
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
وجدى محمود 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه وكاملة 

اشكرك عليها 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين )
> 
> قال الله تعالى فى كتابه العزيز:
> 
> ( وَلُوطاً إِذْ قَالَ لِقَومِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُمْ بِها مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِّنَ العَالَمِيْنَ * إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِّنْ دُونِ النِّسَآءِ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَومٌ مُّسْرِفُونَ * وَمَا كَانَ جَوابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلاَّ أَنْ قَالُوا أَخْرِجُوهُم مِّنْ قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُون ) (الأعراف: 80-82). 
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
e_elassas
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

نسنحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة السادسة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
> اشرف المجاهد 
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين )
> 
> ...




اخى العزيز 
sad man
ترق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه  اشكرك عليها 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه أن قوم لوط كانوا يعملون السيئات ويفعلون الفاحشة ... فماذا كانت نهايتهم (اذكر الآيتين )
> الإجابة
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ [83] مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ [84]
> صدق الله العظيم
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


حضرتك بتفقدى اول نقطة من اول المسابقة 

للاسف اجابة سؤال الادارة اختلف مع حضرتك 

2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إجابة السؤال الأول
> 
> فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ
> "مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ بِبَعِيدٍ
> ( سورة هود آية 82 ــ 83 ) 
> 
> إجابة السؤال الثاني
> 
> جاء كعب بن مالك , وقد سبقه هلال بن أمية ومرارة بن الربيع ,للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام  وقد أقر الثلاثة بأنه لا عذر لهم في تخلفهم عن الغزوة .ولم يرضوا أن يضيفوا إلى ذنب التخلف ذنباً جديداً هو الكذب ,
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على صينية البقلاوة 

بس انا زعلان لان سامح  وابن طيبه  محدش منهم حضر النهارده  

مش عارف اشيل لهم نصيبهم 

ولا حضرتك تبعتى  صينيه تانية 

 شكرا على اجابتك  

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> الحلقة السادسة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
سوما 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على جهودك الرائعة 

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
النتيجة بعد الحلقة  السادسة





انتظرونا مع الحلقة السابعة بعد قليل 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة السابعه 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 

ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من التوجيهات حول السخرية من الآخرين وسؤ الظن والغيبة ... اذكر تلك الآيات ؟ 



السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة

ما عدد جيش الروم فى غزوة مؤتة ؟ وماهو عدد جيش المسلمين  ؟


السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 

 بأيدينا نغير واقعنا....

وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى

ما هى قوانين النجاح ؟؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم   السبت  15 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## طائر الشرق

*انا بعت الاجابة يا استاذ نادر*
*مفيش بقى بقلاوة لبنانى ولقمة القاضى وشبشب  قطيفة لبودو من عضوة لبنانية هنا* 
*انا عارفها  بس يارب  يتبعتلنا الحاجاة فى طرد مستعجل* 

*وهانقسم يا استاذ نادر بس همتك معانا*

----------


## وجدى محمود

إيه الحكايه يأستاذ نادر 
بقى تضحك عليا 
وتبعتلى طبق رز بلبن 
وإنت بتوزع بقلاوه كل يوم عليهم 
ماشى

خدلك بقى كده كام سنويتش

للفرجه بس








أنا حسيبهم هنا وإياكم حد يقرب منهم

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى

اه منكم يااااااااااانى
فين فين حلولى وأجاباتى
ولا حلقة مجاوبة 
اومال فين بتروح رسالتى
اجيب مين يحكم بيننا يا اخواااااااااتى

بعتنا المحمر والمشمر
والعيش السخن والبايت المقمر
والسخن والبارد
ودبحنا اللة معانا والشارد
وجيبنا الحلو
وملينا بالعصير الدلو
ولا فيش فايدة معاكم
مع انى قايلة انى وياااكم
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا كده معترضة
وزعلانه ومش راح أطول
وحروفى مقتضبة
رجعلى الهدايا
يا تدينى الدرجات التلاته
عن كل حلقة وتقول وتعلن
شحرورة أخر شطارة
وتعلق لافته على القاعة
ضاعت منى أجابات شحرورة
بالطريق لو شاقها اى صديق
يبلغ الادارة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
ويارب دايما مع بعض مرمضنين
وكمان معيدين
ولا ننحرمش يا ريس من مسابقاتك الجميلة
والمعرفة والعلم الجميل

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## قلب مصر

لالالالالالالالا
دي مؤامرة يا ريس  :Icecream: 
ضحكوا عليا وشتتوني وغموا عنيا وخلوني اكتب الإجابة غلط
أنا ماليش دعوة أنا عايزة النقطة بتاعتي  :Bounce: 

 ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx:: 
خلاص حعترف  :Banned2: 
أنا فعلا حليت وبكامل قوايا العقلية غلط  :: 
متسألونيش ازاي بس أنا يبدو قريت من تحت لفوق أو من اليميش للشمين  :W00t1: 
حصل خير  :Biggrin: 
 دا كدة وكدة  :Robot: 
 الخير أكيد حيحصل لو رجعتولي النقطة اللي ضاعت  ::sorry::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *انا بعت الاجابة يا استاذ نادر*
> *مفيش بقى بقلاوة لبنانى ولقمة القاضى وشبشب  قطيفة لبودو من عضوة لبنانية هنا* 
> *انا عارفها  بس يارب  يتبعتلنا الحاجاة فى طرد مستعجل* 
> 
> *وهانقسم يا استاذ نادر بس همتك معانا*





ايه الحكاية يا هيثم 

انت قاعد بصص على كل حاجة 

مش كفاية سيبك تغش من الواد بودو وانا ساكت 

كمان طمعان 

وعاوز  لبس العيد كمان ولا ايه 

خليك انت فى المسابقة وملكش دعوه باللى بيحصل خاااااااااااالص 

وانا حاشوف بودو بحاجة على العيد

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إيه الحكايه يأستاذ نادر 
> بقى تضحك عليا 
> وتبعتلى طبق رز بلبن 
> وإنت بتوزع بقلاوه كل يوم عليهم 
> ماشى
> 
> خدلك بقى كده كام سنويتش
> 
> للفرجه بس
> ...






حتى انت يا وجدى 

وانا اللى بقول عليك طيب 

دا انا ماصدقت ان سامح مدخلش امبارح 

وقلت صينية االقلاوة كلها من نصيبى 

تيجى انت تقول كده 

وانا اللى بعت لك صحن مهلبيه بالمانجه 

من اللى بينيم اسبوع بعدها 

ماشى يا وجدى 

سيب سندوتشاتك  هنا 

وروح هات لنا طبق فول بالزيت الحار  وشوية طحينة للسحور

وانا حاجيب الزبادى وعيش الصيمين 

ويبقى بينا عيش وملح

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى
> 
> اه منكم يااااااااااانى
> فين فين حلولى وأجاباتى
> ولا حلقة مجاوبة 
> اومال فين بتروح رسالتى
> اجيب مين يحكم بيننا يا اخواااااااااتى
> 
> بعتنا المحمر والمشمر
> ...






بقى يا شحرورة 

انتى بعتى المحمر والمشمر 

دا ايه التبالى دى 

وكمان عاوزه 3 درجات من اول الحلقات 

طب ايه رايك نحكم البرنس يحيى زكريا 

واللى حيكم بيه  البرنس حانفذه فورا 

دمتى مغرده دائما يا شحرورة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> لالالالالالالالا
> دي مؤامرة يا ريس 
> ضحكوا عليا وشتتوني وغموا عنيا وخلوني اكتب الإجابة غلط
> أنا ماليش دعوة أنا عايزة النقطة بتاعتي 
> 
> 
> خلاص حعترف 
> أنا فعلا حليت وبكامل قوايا العقلية غلط 
> متسألونيش ازاي بس أنا يبدو قريت من تحت لفوق أو من اليميش للشمين 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


خيرها فى غيرها 

يالا شدى حيلك وتقدرى تعوضى فى الحلقات الباقية 

وممكن نخصم درجة من سامح عطيه 

ونضيفها لرصيدك 

متقلقيش 

ربنا يكرمك يارب 

ويبارك فى يوسف وياسين ومريم 

ويجعلهم قرة عين لك يارب

----------


## اليمامة

استاذ نادر العزيز
خلاص اتفقنا على الباربيكيو....وهايكون عامر بكل اللى طلبتة...انا هاعمل وهابعت الطرود ..وهتلاقى فية شنطة مخصصة مكتوب عليها اسمك علشان حقك يبقى محفوظ...بس خد بالك من العيال...وانا لما لقيت انك كتبت الاسم الجديد بكل البونص اللى واخداة وان النية خير...قلت خلاص...وهل جزاء الاحسان الا الاحسان..
ولو عجبتك الشنطة...هاستنى المركز الاول...ودى على فكرة رشوة...هههههه....كل  سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة السابعه 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من التوجيهات حول السخرية من الآخرين وسؤ الظن والغيبة ... اذكر تلك الآيات ؟ 
> *يَا* أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا يَسْخَرْ قَومٌ مِّن قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَن يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُمْ وَلَا نِسَاء مِّن نِّسَاء عَسَى أَن يَكُنَّ خَيْرًا مِّنْهُنَّ وَلَا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْإِيمَانِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَتُبْ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضًا أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌالحجرات من 11 الى 13
> 
> السؤال الثانى 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على الاجالبة الصحيحه 

تستحقى الدرجة كاملة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم "يأيها الذين ءامنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى ان يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى ان يكن خيرا منهن ولا تلمزوا انفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالالقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الايمان ومن لم يتب فاولئك هم الظالمون * يا ايها الذين ءامنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن ان بعض الظن اثم ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا ايحب احدكم ان ياكل لحم اخية ميتا فكرهتموه واتقوا الله ان الله تواب رحيم * يايها الناس انا خلقناكم من ذكر وانثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ان الله عليم خبير
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> كان عدد جيش المسلمين 3 الاف وعدد جيش الروم مائتين الف
> 
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
اليمامه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على مجهودك الرائع واجابتك الصحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> الحجرات من 11 الى 13
> 
> يا ايها الذين امنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن ان بعض الظن اثم ولا تجسسوا ولايغتب بعضكم بعضا ايحب احدكم ان يأكل لحم اخيه ميتا فكرهتموه واتقوا الله ان الله تواب رحيم * يا أيها الناس انا خلقناكم من ذكر وانثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا ان أكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ان الله عليم خبير
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على جهودك 

لكن للاسف اجابة سؤال الادارة غير صحيح 

2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من التوجيهات حول السخرية من الآخرين وسؤ الظن والغيبة ... اذكر تلك الآيات ؟ 
> 
> الإجابة
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَسْخَرْ قَوْمٌ مِّن قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَن يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُمْ وَلا نِسَاء مِّن نِّسَاء عَسَى أَن يَكُنَّ خَيْرًا مِّنْهُنَّ وَلا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَلا تَنَابَزُوا بِالأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الإِيمَانِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَتُبْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ (11)
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
فراشة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على مجهودك 

لكن للاسف اجابة سؤال الادارة غير صحيحه

2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة السابعه 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
> اشرف المجاهد 
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من التوجيهات حول السخرية من الآخرين وسؤ الظن والغيبة ... اذكر تلك الآيات ؟ 
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
sad man
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


شكرا على الاجابة الصحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 				
> **
> 
> *اسئلة الحلقة هنا*
> 
> 
> **
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على الاجابة الصحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأول* 
> 
> 
> *من سورة الحجرات* 
> *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَا يَسْخَرْ قَومٌ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِنْهُمْ وَلَا نِسَاءٌ مِنْ نِسَاءٍ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُنَّ خَيْرًا مِنْهُنَّ وَلَا تَلْمِزُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الِاسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْإِيمَانِ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَتُبْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ (١١) يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَبْ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَحِيمٌ (١٢) يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ*  
> ...





اختى  العزيزة 
ناريمان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على جهودك 

للاسف جيش الروم فى مؤته 

 عدد جيش المسلمين فيها ثلاثة آلاف،

 وعدد جيش الروم مائة ألف، وانضمت إليهم مائة ألف أخرى من قبائل لخم وجذام وبلقين وغيرهم

2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من التوجيهات حول السخرية من الآخرين وسؤ الظن والغيبة ... اذكر تلك الآيات ؟ 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " يا أيها الذين ءامنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون* ياأيها الذين ءامنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه واتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم" الآيات (11-12 الحجرات)
> 
> 
> ما عدد جيش الروم فى غزوة مؤتة ؟ وماهو عدد جيش المسلمين ؟
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

شكرا على كل جهودك 

لكن للاسف اجابة سؤال الادارة غير صحيح

2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من التوجيهات حول السخرية من الآخرين وسؤ الظن والغيبة ... اذكر تلك الآيات ؟
> 
>  (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا يَسْخَرْ قَومٌ مِّن قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَن يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُمْ وَلَا نِسَاء مِّن نِّسَاء عَسَى أَن يَكُنَّ خَيْرًا مِّنْهُنَّ وَلَا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْإِيمَانِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَتُبْ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضًا أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ)
> 
> ما عدد جيش الروم فى غزوة مؤتة ؟ وماهو عدد جيش المسلمين ؟
> 
> عدد الروم كان 200.000
> عدد الجيش الاسلامى كان 3000جندى
> ...





اخى العزيز 
سامح عطية 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اجابة صحيحه 

وتستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> سورة الحجرات ألايات 11 - 13
> " يا ايها الذين أمنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم و لا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن و لا تلمزوا أنفسكم و لا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان و من لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون (11) يا أيها الذين أمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن لإن بعض الظن إثم و لا تجسسوا و لا يغتب بعضكم بعضا أيجب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه و اتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم (12) يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر و أنثى و جعلناكم شعوبا و قبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم إن الله عليم خبير (13)
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> عدد جيش الروم مائة ألف وانضمت إليهم مائة ألف أخرى من قبائل لخم وجذام وبلقين وغيرهم و عدد جيش المسلمين ثلاثة آلاف
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من التوجيهات حول السخرية من الآخرين وسؤ الظن والغيبة ... اذكر تلك الآيات ؟ 
> ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون ( 11 ) ) 
>  
> 
> 
> ما عدد جيش الروم فى غزوة مؤتة ؟ وماهو عدد جيش المسلمين ؟
> عدد الجيش الاسلامى كان 3000جندى مقابل 200000من الروم
> 
> 
> ...






اخى العزيز
طائر الشرق 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على كل جهودك 

لكن للاسف 

بعد الاطلاع على اللينك المرفق 

للاجابة غير صحيحه 

2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> السؤال الأول
> 
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من التوجيهات حول السخرية من الآخرين وسؤ الظن والغيبة ... اذكر تلك الآيات ؟
> 
> الأيات الكريمه
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز
القواس  
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول   
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم "يأيها الذين ءامنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى ان يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى ان يكن خيرا منهن ولا تلمزوا انفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالالقاب بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الايمان ومن لم يتب فاولئك هم الظالمون * يا ايها الذين ءامنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن ان بعض الظن اثم ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا ايحب احدكم ان ياكل لحم اخية ميتا فكرهتموه واتقوا الله ان الله تواب رحيم * يايها الناس انا خلقناكم من ذكر وانثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ان الله عليم خبير
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> عدد جيش المسلمين ثلاثة آلاف
> 
> عدد جيش الروم مائة ألف وانضمت إليهم مائة ألف أخرى من قبائل لخم وجذام وبلقين وغيرهم  
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الإجابه
> 
> 1.
> 
> سورة الحجرات من 11 الى 13
> ...





اخى العزيز
وجدى محمود 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على كل جهودك

لكت للاسف اجابة سؤال الادارة غير صحيح 

2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## فراشة

أخى إسكندرانى

فى البداية باشكرك على مجهودك

بالنسبة لسؤال قوانين النجاح

االلى اعرفه ان من قوانين المسابقة إن إجابتنا بتكون من داخل الموضوع
وأنا بحثت فى منتديات تانية وجدت فعلا قوانين النجاح زى ماهى فى الإجابات الصحيحة لكن مارضتش أكتبها لأنى كنت بابحث عن الإجابة من داخل الموضوع
فياريت تقولى الإجابة دى كانت فى الصفحة رقم كام بالظبط لأنى فعلا دخت فى الموضوع كله مالاقيتهاش
إذا كانت موجودة يبقى أنا مااخدتش بالى ولو مش موجودة يبقى اللى اعرفه ان من قوانين المسابقة إن الإجابةتكون من داخل الموضوع

مش كده؟

فياريت تقولى

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على مجهودك الكبير ده

تحياتى

فراشة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إجابة السؤال الأول
> 
> الحجرات من 11 الى 13
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا يَسْخَرْ قَومٌ مِّن قَوْمٍ عَسَى أَن يَكُونُوا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُمْ وَلَا نِسَاء مِّن نِّسَاء عَسَى أَن يَكُنَّ خَيْرًا مِّنْهُنَّ وَلَا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْإِيمَانِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَتُبْ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِّنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلَا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضًا أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتًا فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ.
> 
> إجابة السؤال الثاني 
> 
> في غزوة مؤتة كان عدد جيش الروم مائتا ألف مقاتلٍ وعدد جيش المسلمين  ثلاثة آلاف مقاتلٍ  .
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
نور
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على كل جهودك 

وما تمتعينا به من حلويات لبنانيه

اتمنى لك السعاده دائما وكل الاسرة الكريمة 

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 				
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
اهلاوى شديد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اجابة السؤال الاول:
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من التوجيهات حول السخرية من الآخرين وسؤ الظن والغيبة ... اذكر تلك الآيات ؟ 
> 
> قال الله تعالى فى كتابه العزيز
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
e_elassas
ارق تحياتى لك دائما


شكرا على كل جهودك 

للاسف اجابة سؤال الادارة غير صحيحه 

2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الحلقة السابعه 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من التوجيهات حول السخرية من الآخرين وسؤ الظن والغيبة ... اذكر تلك الآيات ؟ 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابه صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
النتيجة بعد الحلقة  السابعة




انتظرونا مع الحلقة الثامنه بعد قليل 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

> أخى إسكندرانى
> 
> فى البداية باشكرك على مجهودك
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤال قوانين النجاح
> 
> االلى اعرفه ان من قوانين المسابقة إن إجابتنا بتكون من داخل الموضوع
> وأنا بحثت فى منتديات تانية وجدت فعلا قوانين النجاح زى ماهى فى الإجابات الصحيحة لكن مارضتش أكتبها لأنى كنت بابحث عن الإجابة من داخل الموضوع
> فياريت تقولى الإجابة دى كانت فى الصفحة رقم كام بالظبط لأنى فعلا دخت فى الموضوع كله مالاقيتهاش
> ...


أختي الحبيبة فراشة
أنا قعدت أقلب الموضوع والصفحات 5 مرات وملقيتش الإجابة وفين وفين لما اكتشفت أن الإجابة في الصفحة رقم 9 وكاتباها أختنا الحبيبة اليمامة

وحتلاقي الفقرة معنونة بقوانين النجاح

كنت لحد آخر ثانية حبعت الإجابة غلط بعد ما فقدت الأمل
تتعوض المرة الجاية إن شاء الله 
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراشة
					

أخى إسكندرانى

فى البداية باشكرك على مجهودك

بالنسبة لسؤال قوانين النجاح

االلى اعرفه ان من قوانين المسابقة إن إجابتنا بتكون من داخل الموضوع
وأنا بحثت فى منتديات تانية وجدت فعلا قوانين النجاح زى ماهى فى الإجابات الصحيحة لكن مارضتش أكتبها لأنى كنت بابحث عن الإجابة من داخل الموضوع
فياريت تقولى الإجابة دى كانت فى الصفحة رقم كام بالظبط لأنى فعلا دخت فى الموضوع كله مالاقيتهاش
إذا كانت موجودة يبقى أنا مااخدتش بالى ولو مش موجودة يبقى اللى اعرفه ان من قوانين المسابقة إن الإجابةتكون من داخل الموضوع

مش كده؟

فياريت تقولى

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على مجهودك الكبير ده

تحياتى

فراشة




اختى العزيزة 

الفراشة 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اعتذر لك لانى لم اتنبه لمشاركتك اثناء وضع الاجابات 

وشكرا لاختى العزيزة قلب مصر على ردها 

الاجابة كانت فى الموضوع فعلا فى الصفحه  9 المشاركة رقم 131 للاخت العزيزة اليمامة 

وده لينك الصفحه 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread125354-9.html

وان شاء الله تعوضى هذه الدرجة فى باقى الحلقات 

دمتى بكل خير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الثامنه 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 

ماذا كانت دعوة ذا النون عليه السلام في بطن الحوت ؟  اذكر الايه ؟



السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة

من آخر من هاجر قبل الفتح  و أسلم ؟


السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 

جوهر الإتصال الشخصي 

وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى

ما هى عوائـق الإفصاح عن الـذات ؟؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم   الاثنين  17 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## فراشة

أختى الغالية قلب مصر
أخى الغالى اسكندرانى
باشكركم على اهتمامكوا وردكوا
هههههههههه لكن بالذمة ياأستاذ نادر
مش المفروض تكون الإجابة فى الموضوع الأصلى؟
وخصوصا إن الموضوع طويل جدا والتركيز فيه كان على الموضوع مش الردود

بصراحة بصراحة المفروض إجابة السؤال ده تتعطى كاملة للكل علشان إحنا فاهمين إن الإجابة من الموضوع الأصلى مش من ردود الأعضاء
مش كده؟

هههههههههه
يلا اللى نقصوا درجة فى السؤال ده يجتمعوا معايا ونعمل ثورة وإنقلاب
ونطالب بدرجة السؤال كااااملة

فى انتظار الحلقة الثامنة

تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اضحك الله سنك 

اختى العزيزة فراشة 

دا انا كنت حاجيب لكم سؤال 

عن اعلان مكتوب على اتوبيس خط الدلنجات - مطوبس 

علشان اشوف الشطارة 

بس افتكرت ان فى ناس معانا من الصعيد 

ميعرفوش مطوبس دى فين 

قوليلى يا فراشة مطوبس فين من غير متدورى فى جوجل 

ولك عزومة فسيخ وبصل اخضر وازازة عرقسوس 

جزاك الله خير 

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى ولادك يارب

----------


## فراشة

> اضحك الله سنك 
> 
> اختى العزيزة فراشة 
> 
> دا انا كنت حاجيب لكم سؤال 
> 
> عن اعلان مكتوب على اتوبيس خط الدلنجات - مطوبس 
> 
> علشان اشوف الشطارة 
> ...


ههههههههههه 

طبعا الناس اللى من الصعيد دول هم أنا..هو فى غيرى؟

أنا ماسمعتش على مطوبس ونوسة البحر غير من يونس شلبى

بس متهيألى ومن غير جوجل إنها فى الشرقية أو كفر الشيخ.صح؟

مش عايزة فسيخ أنا عايزة رنجا بالزيت والطحينة واللمون

وماشى بحب العرقسوس

ده غير طبعا أكلة الجندوفلى

هههههههه 

 برده ولو

مش هاتنازل عن الإنقلاب والثورة الدموية

الف شكر وربنا يباركلك فى أسرتك

فراشة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ههههههههههه 
> 
> طبعا الناس اللى من الصعيد دول هم أنا..هو فى غيرى؟
> 
> أنا ماسمعتش على مطوبس ونوسة البحر غير من يونس شلبى
> 
> بس متهيألى ومن غير جوجل إنها فى الشرقية أو كفر الشيخ.صح؟
> 
> مش عايزة فسيخ أنا عايزة رنجا بالزيت والطحينة واللمون
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جزاك الله خير يا فراشة 

هى فعلا مطوبس فى كفر الشيخ 

ومشهورة بصناعة الفسيخ والرنجة والهريسه والبسبوسة والمشبك 

تناقض صح 

ايه اللى جاب الفسيخ للبسبوسة 

 لك عندنا اكلة رنجة + عزومة الجندوفلى + شفشق عرقسوس متلج

بس ربنا يستر وسامح عطيه ميخدش باله من العزومة دى 

احسن يفتكرها لكل الصعايده 

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى اولادك وكل اسرتك الكريمة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *
> بس ربنا يستر وسامح عطيه ميخدش باله من العزومة دى 
> 
> احسن يفتكرها لكل الصعايده 
> 
> *


*حضرتك دلوقتي بتجيب في سيرة الصعايدة ليه 
ما نعرفش مطوبس فين وبعدين ايه مطوبس دي 
وطبعاً رداً على سيرة الصعايدة يبقى العزومة كمان أنا فيها 

أهو طلع في ناس تاني من الصعيد مش أنا بس 
أما نعمل حزب الصعايدة ونعمل غارة على الإسكندرانية ونقطعوهم*

----------


## فراشة

> *حضرتك دلوقتي بتجيب في سيرة الصعايدة ليه 
> ما نعرفش مطوبس فين وبعدين ايه مطوبس دي 
> وطبعاً رداً على سيرة الصعايدة يبقى العزومة كمان أنا فيها 
> 
> أهو طلع في ناس تاني من الصعيد مش أنا بس 
> أما نعمل حزب الصعايدة ونعمل غارة على الإسكندرانية ونقطعوهم*


هههههههههه

ايوة يااستاذ سامح

أنا ماصدقت ألقى صعيدى معايا

نعمل هجوم بالشوم والنبابيت ونجيب معانا الدرة والقصب علشان نستخبى فيه

ونجيب شعب الصعيد كله

ونشوف بأه هايدونى الدرجة اللى نقصت دى ولا لأ

هههههههه 

وطبعا طالما صعيدى يبقى موجود فى العزومة 

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الثامنه 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ماذا كانت دعوة ذا النون عليه السلام في بطن الحوت ؟ اذكر الايه ؟
> 
> *(وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ) الأنبياء87* 
> 
> السؤال الثانى 
> ...





اختى العزيزة
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحة 
تستحقى كامل الدرجة 
3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *اجابة السؤال الاول* 
> 
> *(وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ) الأنبياء87*
> 
> 
> *اجابة السؤال الثانى*
> 
> *العباس بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم*
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 



3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم "وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لا إِلَهَ الا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ" الانبياء الاية 87
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> هو العباس بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم 
> 
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اليمامة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> إجابة السؤال الأول :
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> (وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لا إِلَهَ الا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ) [الأنبياء/87]
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
اهلاوى شديد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه

تستحق كامل الدرجة 


3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إجابة السؤال الأول
> 
> َذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ
> 
> إجابة السؤال الثاني
> 
> إن عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي السرح كان قد أسلم قبل الفتح، وهاجر
> 
> إجابة السؤال الثالث
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على جهودك الكريمة 

لكن للاسف اجابة  سؤال السيرة غير صحيح 

2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> 
> سورة الأنبياءالآيه 87
> "و ذا النون إذ ذهب مغاضبا فظن أن لن نقدر عليه فنادى فى الظلمات أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين" 
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> 
> العباس بن عبدالمطلب
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأول*  
> 
> 
> *من سورة الأنبياء*  
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 


3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> "وذا النون اذ ذهب مغضبا فظن ان لن نقدر عليه فنادى فى الظلمات ان لا اله الا أنت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين"
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى
> 
> العباس بن عبد المطلب
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الثامنه 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
> اشرف المجاهد 
> 
> ماذا كانت دعوة ذا النون عليه السلام في بطن الحوت ؟  اذكر الايه ؟
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز
sad man
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> السؤال الأول
> 
> ماذا كانت دعوة ذا النون عليه السلام في بطن الحوت ؟ اذكر الايه ؟
> 
> الاجابه
> 
> {وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِباً فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلاّ أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ *
> ...





اخى العزيز
القواس 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> 
> ماذا كانت دعوة ذا النون عليه السلام في بطن الحوت ؟ اذكر الايه ؟
> 
> الإجابة
> 
> دعوة ذا النون
> 
> (لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين)
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
الفراشة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على كل جهودك الكريمة 

للاسف اجابة سؤال السيرة النبوية غير صحيح

ايه الحكاية جوجل بتاع الصعيد شرب عصير قصب وهنج ولا ايه 

2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> 
> {وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِباً فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلاّ أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ *
> فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنْجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ}
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> الحلقة الثامنه 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
سوما 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ماذا كانت دعوة ذا النون عليه السلام في بطن الحوت ؟ اذكر الايه ؟
> 
> 
> وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِباً فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلاّ أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ *
> فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنْجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} سورة الأنبياء
> 
> 
> من آخر من هاجر قبل الفتح و أسلم ؟
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الأول
> 
> ماذا كانت دعوة ذا النون عليه السلام في بطن الحوت ؟ اذكر الايه ؟
> 
> الإجابة
> 
> وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اجابة السؤال الاول:
> 
> ماذا كانت دعوة ذا النون عليه السلام في بطن الحوت ؟ اذكر الايه ؟
> 
> دعوة ذا النون
> 
> قال الله تعالى :::::::::
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
e_elassas
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السؤال الأول:..
> 
> قال تعالى "وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لا إِلَهَ الا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ" سورة الأنبياء الآية 87
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى:..
> 
> هو العباس بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم 
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز
سامح عطية 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
النتيجة بعد الحلقة  الثامنة




انتظرونا مع الحلقة التاسعة بعد قليل 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة التاسعة 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 

 ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من الأيات التي تدل على عظمته سبحانه وتعالى
 وكانت كل آية تبدأ بقوله تعالى ( ومن آيته) وتختم بقوله تعالى (إن في ذلك لآيات ) 
اذكر خمسة من تلك الآيات الدالة على عظمته سبحانه 



السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة

من الذى تبع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم حين هجرته  لينال جائزة قريش بإمساكه ؟



السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 


مركز ابناء مصر للاستشارات القانونيه والتجارية

وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى

ماهى المستندات المطلوبة لقيد شركات الأموال فى سجل المستوردين ؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم   الاربعاء   19 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 

اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## فراشة

> ايه الحكاية جوجل بتاع الصعيد شرب عصير قصب وهنج ولا ايه


هههههههههه
لا هو أكيد شرب عرق سوس
بس هاعمله ريستارت وهايشتغل كويس

تحياااااااتى



فراشة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من الأيات التي تدل على عظمته سبحانه وتعالى
> وكانت كل آية تبدأ بقوله تعالى ( ومن آيته) وتختم بقوله تعالى (إن في ذلك لآيات ) 
> اذكر خمسة من تلك الآيات الدالة على عظمته سبحانه 
> 
> الإجابة
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 1- ومنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَكُم مِّن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ إِذَا أَنتُم بَشَرٌ تَنتَشِرُونَ
> ...




اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إجابة السؤال الأول
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَكُم مِّن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ إِذَا أَنتُم بَشَرٌ تَنتَشِرُونَ
> 
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ
> 
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّلْعَالِمِينَ
> 
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ مَنَامُكُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَابْتِغَاؤُكُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَيُحْيِي بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ.
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نور 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [COLOR=black]
> 
> الحلقة التاسعة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
> اشرف المجاهد 
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
sad man
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأولسورة الروم الآيات 20 - 25
> "ومن آيته أن خلقكم من تراب ثم إذا أنتم بشر تنتشرون(20)ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون(21) ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم إن في ذلك لآيات للعالمين(22) ومن آياته منامكم بالليل والنهار وابتغاؤكم من فضله إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون(23) ومن آياته يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماء فيحي به الأرض بعد موتها إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون(24) ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره ثم إذا دعاكم دعوة من الأرض إذا أنتم تخرجون(25)"
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> 
> سراقة بن مالك
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa
ارق تحياتى لك دائما

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
>     - وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَكُم مِّن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ إِذَا أَنتُم بَشَرٌ تَنتَشِرُونَ (آية 20)
> -    وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (آية 21)
> - وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّلْعَالِمِينَ (آية 22)
> - وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ مَنَامُكُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَابْتِغَاؤُكُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ (آية 23)
> - وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَيُحْيِي بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ (آية 24)
> -- وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَن تَقُومَ السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْضُ بِأَمْرِهِ ثُمَّ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ دَعْوَةً مِّنَ الْأَرْضِ إِذَا أَنتُمْ تَخْرُجُونَ (آية 25)
> اجابة السؤال الثانى
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



شكرا لك على كل جهودك فى مركز استشارات ابناء مصر 

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *جواب السؤال الأول ::..
> 
> قال تعالى:"وَمِنْ ءايَـٰتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوٰجاً لّتَسْكُنُواْ إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِى ذَلِكَ لايَـٰتٍ لّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ "(الروم:21)
> قال تعالى :"وَمِنْ آَيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِلْعَالِمِينَ"(الروم:22)
> قال تعالى : "وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ مَنَامُكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَابْتِغَاؤُكُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآياتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ"(الروم:23)
> قال تعالى: "وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفاً وَطَمَعاً وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَيُحْيِي بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ"(الروم:24)
> 
> قال تعالى :"وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَيُحْيِي بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ"
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
سامح عطية 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> " ومن أياته ان خلقكم من تراب ثم اذا انتم بشر تنتشرون 
> * ومن أياته ان خلق لكم من انفسكم ازواجا لتسكنوا البها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة ان فى ذلك لايات لقوم يتفكرون 
> * ومن أياته خلق السماوات والارض واختلاف السنتكم والوانكم ان فى ذلك لايات للعالمين
> * ومن أياتة منامكم باليل والنهار وابتغاؤكم من فضلة ان فى ذلك لايات لقوم يسمعون 
> * ومن أياتة يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماء فيحى به الارض بعد موتها ان فى ذلك لايات لقوم يعقلون" الروم الاية من 20 الى 25
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اليمامة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> سورة الروم من الاية 20  الى الاية 25
> 
> "ومن ءايته أن خلقكم من تراب ثم اذ أنتم بشر تنتشرون * ومن ءايته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا اليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة ان فى ذلك لايت لقوم يتفكرون * ومن ءايته خلق السموات والارض وأختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم ان فى ذلك لايات للعالمين * ومن ءايته منامكم بالليل والنهار وابتغاءكم من فضله  ان فى ذلك لايات لقوم يسمعون * ومن ءايته يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماء فيحى به الارض بعد موتها ان فى ذلك لايات لقوم يعقلون  * 
> 
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة 
ارق تحياتى لم دائما 


شكرا لك على تواجدك الطيب الكريم 

تحياتى لندى ونور ولاخى العزيز حسن 

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الأول
> 
> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من الأيات التي تدل على عظمته سبحانه وتعالى
> وكانت كل آية تبدأ بقوله تعالى ( ومن آيته) وتختم بقوله تعالى (إن في ذلك لآيات ) 
> اذكر خمسة من تلك الآيات الدالة على عظمته سبحانه 
> 
> الإجابة
> 
> من سورة الروم
> ...





تختى العزيزة 
الفراشة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحة 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الاول 
> 
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَكُم مِّن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ إِذَا أَنتُم بَشَرٌ تَنتَشِرُونَ
> 
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ
> 
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّلْعَالِمِين
> 
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ مَنَامُكُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَابْتِغَاؤُكُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ
> ...








اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة التاسعة 
> 
> السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من الأيات التي تدل على عظمته سبحانه وتعالى
> وكانت كل آية تبدأ بقوله تعالى ( ومن آيته) وتختم بقوله تعالى (إن في ذلك لآيات ) 
> اذكر خمسة من تلك الآيات الدالة على عظمته سبحانه
> *وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَكُم مِّن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ إِذَا أَنتُم بَشَرٌ تَنتَشِرُونَ*
> *وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ*
> *وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّلْعَالِمِين*
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ربنا يمن عليك بالشفاء ودائما تتواجدى بحضورك الكريم الطيب 

اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 


3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ذكر الله سبحانه عددا من الأيات التي تدل على عظمته سبحانه وتعالى
> وكانت كل آية تبدأ بقوله تعالى ( ومن آيته) وتختم بقوله تعالى (إن في ذلك لآيات ) 
> اذكر خمسة من تلك الآيات الدالة على عظمته سبحانه 
> 
> سورة الروم " الآيات 20 الى 25"
> ومن آيته أن خلقكم من تراب ثم إذا أنتم بشر تنتشرون(20)ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون(21) ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم إن في ذلك لآيات للعالمين(22) ومن آياته منامكم بالليل والنهار وابتغاؤكم من فضله إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون(23) ومن آياته يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماء فيحي به الأرض بعد موتها إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون(24) ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره ثم إذا دعاكم دعوة من الأرض إذا أنتم تخرجون(25)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
اخت ضابط شرطة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إجابة السؤال الأول :
> 
> الروم من الآية 20 إلى الآية 25 
> 
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ إِذَا أَنْتُمْ بَشَرٌ تَنْتَشِرُونَ  (الآية 20)
> 
> وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً ۚ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (الآية 21)
> ...





اخى العزيز 
اهلاوى شديد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> الإجابة
> قال تعالى : " وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ 
> * وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّلْعَالِمِينَ 
> * وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ مَنَامُكُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَابْتِغَاؤُكُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ
>  * وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَيُحْيِي بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ
> * وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ تَقُومَ السَّمَاءُ وَالْأَرْضُ بِأَمْرِهِ ۚ ثُمَّ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ دَعْوَةً مِنَ الْأَرْضِ إِذَا أَنْتُمْ تَخْرُجُونَ " ( سورة الروم آية 21 ــ 22 ــ 23 ــ 24 -25)
> ...






اخى العزيز 
وجدى محمود 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خير 

ويوفقك فى عملك ويبارك لك فيه 

ويرزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 

اشكرك على تواجدك الكريم 

ويكفينا تواصلك الطيب 


1

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الأول* 
> 
> 
> *من سورة الروم* 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اجابة صحيحه 

تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اجابة السؤال الاول:
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( { وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ { 21 } وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافُ أَلْسِنَتِكُمْ وَأَلْوَانِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّلْعَالِمِينَ { 22 } وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ مَنَامُكُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَابْتِغَاؤُكُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ { 23 } وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفاً وَطَمَعاً وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَيُحْيِي بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ { 24 }‏ )صدق الله العظيم
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
e_elassas
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا على كل جهودك المبذولة فى الموضوع 

لكن للاسف اجابة سؤال الادارة غير صحيح 

حضرتك وضعتى قيد تاجر فرد فى سجل المستوردين 

والمطلوب 

 لقيد شركات الأموال فى سجل المستوردين 


2

 خالص شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى للاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
النتيجة بعد الحلقة  التاسعة




انتظرونا مع الحلقة الاخيرة 

غدا الخميس الساعة 12 مساء 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اسمى ايات التقدير والشكر والعرفان 

لاخى العزيز 

اشرف المجاهد 

على تعاونه المخلص والكريم









شكر وتقدير 

لاخى العزيز الاستاذ ليدر 

على تصميمه واهدائه شهادة التقدير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اسمى ايات التقدير والشكر والعرفان 

لاختى العزيزة 

رحمـــة

على تعاونها المخلص والكريم








شكر وتقدير 

لاخى العزيز الاستاذ ليدر 

على تصميمه واهدائه شهادة التقدير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اسمى ايات التقدير والشكر والعرفان 

لاخى العزيز

د/ مصطفى 

على تعاونه المخلص والكريم








شكر وتقدير 

لاخى العزيز الاستاذ ليدر 

على تصميمه واهدائه شهادة التقدير

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 

نظرا لتقارب المستوى القوى والرائع بين كل المتسابقين

وعدم انفراد احدهم بمركز 

تقرر ان تكون الحلقة الاخيرة من المسابقة 

مباشرة وفورية 

ستعتمد الحلقة على سرعة الاجابة الصحيحه

سيكون على المتسابقين وضع اجابتهم الصحيحه

فى الموضوع مباشرة وفورا  

مع وضع رد فى موضوع قاعة رجال الاعمال 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الاولى الصحيحه على 6 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثانية الصحيحه على 5 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثالثة الصحيحه على 4 درجات 

باقى الاجابات الصحيحه سيحصل كل منها على 3 درجات 



انتظرونا مع الحلقة الاخيرة 

غدا الخميس الساعة 12 مساء 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## وجدى محمود

*إن شاء الله أكون موجود*
*ومحدش ييجى غير الساعه واحده*

*مأنا حيتهد حيلى نص ساعه*
*هههههههههههههه*

----------


## nour2005

> *إن شاء الله أكون موجود*
> *ومحدش ييجى غير الساعه واحده*
> 
> *مأنا حيتهد حيلى نص ساعه*
> *هههههههههههههه*


حاضر يا أستاذ وجدي 
أنا حاجي الساعة واحدة زي ما حضرتك طلبت 
بس على أساس في لبنان إحنا لسا معتمدين التوقيت الصيفي  :: 
بالتوفيق لحضرتك وربنا يقوّيك  :f:

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

* يااااااااااااه السؤال الاخيييير*

* ماليش دعوة عايزه من داااااااا*

* انا جيت متأخرة اوى*

* بس والله مالاحظتها قبل كدا*

* اعذرنى اخى اسكندرانى بجد لانى راجعه من فتره بسيطة* 

* وكمان ظروف رمضان ما مخليانى عارفه انتظم اوى*

* بجد المسابقة هاااااااااااايلة*

* بسم الله ماشاء الله مجهودك كتير رائع اخى الكريم*

* جزاك الله خيرا وجعله بميزان حسناتك*

* واظلك يوم لا ظل الا ظله*

* هو ما ينفع احل بأثر رجعى هههههه*

* بحجز مكانى لرمضانى الجاى لو ليه عمر ان شاء الله*

* والف شكر لاخى ليدر لشهدات التقدير الجميلة دى*

* بس على فكرة بقى انت بتصمم لقسمك شهادات احلى* 
*وتدى اسكندرانى الى نص نص*

* انا بهدى النفوس مش اكتر*

* هههههههههههههههه* 

* كل رمضان والجميع بخير وسعادة ان شاء الله*

* بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## sameh atiya

يا استاذ نادر يعني انا كده مش هالحقها :n: 
يا إما تقدمها شوية يا تأخرها للسبت  ::(:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صح صعب أوى الساعه 12

----------


## sameh atiya

*يا أستاذ نادر ما تخليها السبت ينوبك ثواب أكون رجعت من السفر وأهو تدي الكل فرصة يظبط نفسه ويجهز ويُعِد العُدة 
ما تيجي تقول موافق بقى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *إن شاء الله أكون موجود*
> *ومحدش ييجى غير الساعه واحده*
> 
> *مأنا حيتهد حيلى نص ساعه*
> *هههههههههههههه*


*

خلاص يا وجدى ظبط العملية بقى 

ومتخليش حد يدخل قبل الساعة واحده 

بس خد بالك فى ناس قاعده فى الذرة متربصين 

اولهم سامح عطيه 

بجد يكفينى وجودك الطيب الكريم 

دمت بكل خير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> حاضر يا أستاذ وجدي 
> أنا حاجي الساعة واحدة زي ما حضرتك طلبت 
> بس على أساس في لبنان إحنا لسا معتمدين التوقيت الصيفي 
> بالتوفيق لحضرتك وربنا يقوّيك


*اختى العزيزة 

نور 

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى كل اهل لبنان 

حضرتك تيجى فى اى وقت 

توقيت صيفى شتائى ربيعى خريفى 

حضرتك  على توقيت اسكندرية 

توقيت بحر ابيض متوسط 

ربنا يكرمك يارب ويبارك فى حضرتك 

ومنتظرينك  الساعة 12 بتوقيت البحر الابيض المتوسط*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> * يااااااااااااه السؤال الاخيييير*
> 
> * ماليش دعوة عايزه من داااااااا*
> 
> * انا جيت متأخرة اوى*
> 
> * بس والله مالاحظتها قبل كدا*
> 
> * اعذرنى اخى اسكندرانى بجد لانى راجعه من فتره بسيطة* 
> ...



*اختى العزيزة 
همس المشاعر 

ليه بس كده 

ليه تصحينى على الحقيقه 

كنتى سيبينى مش واخد بالى 

بس  ليدر  ده انا بحبه فى الله 

وعلى راى المثل حبيب يبلعك الزلط 

طيب اعمل ايه بقى 

ايه رايك تيجى نسرق مفاتيح  فى قاعته 

وندخل نستولى على التصميمات اللى هو بيعملها 


اختى همس المشاعر 

شكرا على تواجدك الطيب  الكريم 

واسعدنا جدا وجودك المتميز 

دمتى بخير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> يا استاذ نادر يعني انا كده مش هالحقها
> يا إما تقدمها شوية يا تأخرها للسبت





> *يا أستاذ نادر ما تخليها السبت ينوبك ثواب أكون رجعت من السفر وأهو تدي الكل فرصة يظبط نفسه ويجهز ويُعِد العُدة 
> ما تيجي تقول موافق بقى*


*سااااااااااااااااااااااااامح 

وبعدين معك بلاش حجج 

صورك وصلتنى  كله فى الصورة صوت وصورة  

فطرت ايه ومع مين ونزلت فين وطلعت امتى 

واللى انت معاهم  عندهم كمبيوتر 

وممكن اكلمهم يدوك نص ساعة تقعد تحل المسابقة 

قلت ايه  حجتك بطلت ولا انشر الصور

ههههههههههههههههههه

يبقى حتتصرف 

منتظرك فى المعاد*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> صح صعب أوى الساعه 12


*اختى العزيزة 

اخت ضابط شرطة 

اتمنى انك تتغلبى على الوقت الصعب 

اداءك متميز فى المسابقة 

وان شاء الله تلحقى بالحلقة فى الوقت المناسب 

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك يارب

دمتى بخير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 

ان شاء الله ستكون الحلقة الاخيرة من المسابقة 

مباشرة وفورية 

ستعتمد الحلقة على سرعة الاجابة الصحيحه

سيكون على المتسابقين وضع اجابتهم الصحيحه

فى الموضوع مباشرة وفورا  

مع وضع رد فى موضوع قاعة رجال الاعمال 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الاولى الصحيحه على 6 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثانية الصحيحه على 5 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثالثة الصحيحه على 4 درجات 

باقى الاجابات الصحيحه سيحصل كل منها على 3 درجات 



انتظرونا مع الحلقة الاخيرة 

اليوم  الساعة 12 مساء 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا يسهل

وكل سنة وحضراتكوا طيبين

----------


## sameh atiya

:: 
طيب خلاص يا أستاذ نادر بلاش صور  :: 
الطيب أحسن  ::

----------


## kethara

> الاخوة الاعزاء 
> 
> نظرا لتقارب المستوى القوى والرائع بين كل المتسابقين
> 
> وعدم انفراد احدهم بمركز 
> 
> تقرر ان تكون الحلقة الاخيرة من المسابقة 
> 
> مباشرة وفورية 
> ...


*
أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

تحية ممزوجة بباقات الشكر واريج الزهر
على تلك المسابقة الرائعة التى أمتعت ذائقتنا
وعقبال كل رمضان باتت مسابقة قاعة رجال الأعمال
من الأعمال المميزة الجميلة بالمنتدى
بارك الله لك بكل أعمالك وكللها بالنجاح والتوفيق
وان شاء الله نكون بالميعاد ولو لم يكن هناك فوز بالمسابقة
فالفوز بوجودنا معا وتواصلنا الطيب الكريم
الى جانب المعلومات القيمة التى حصلنا عليها

تحيتى للجميع*

----------


## hanoaa

أستاذ نادر
هو لازم يعنى حكاية أونلاين دى
إحنا ماإتفقناش على كده
انا كنت مبسوطة بالمسابقة علشان مش مشيلانى هم النت يفصل و لا السيرفر يعلق
لكن برضه ورايا ورايا
ليه كده بس ياأستاذ نادر ماكنا حلوين
عموما ماعلينا كل واحد و حظه بقى
كل سنة و أنتوا طيبين
و إفتكرونا فى العشرة الأخيرة

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط شرطه
					

ربنا يسهل

وكل سنة وحضراتكوا طيبين


وانتى بالصحه والسلامة 

اختى العزيزة  اخت ضابط شرطة 

اسعدنا جدا تواجدك معنا 

دمتى بكل خير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh atiya
					


طيب خلاص يا أستاذ نادر بلاش صور 
الطيب أحسن 


عزومة النهاردة يا سامح 

مخصومة من عزومات اسكندرية 

علشان تبقى تتعزم من غيرى 

ومش حنطلع الصور 

ربنا آمر بالستر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
> تحية ممزوجة بباقات الشكر واريج الزهر
> على تلك المسابقة الرائعة التى أمتعت ذائقتنا
> وعقبال كل رمضان باتت مسابقة قاعة رجال الأعمال
> من الأعمال المميزة الجميلة بالمنتدى
> بارك الله لك بكل أعمالك وكللها بالنجاح والتوفيق
> وان شاء الله نكون بالميعاد ولو لم يكن هناك فوز بالمسابقة
> ...



*اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك واولادك وكل اسرتك يارب 

اشكرك على كل كلمة طيبه 

واشكرك على تواجدك الكريم  معنا 

وبالفعل المكسب الحقيقى هى روح الموده والالفة بين كل الاخوه المشاركين 

دمتى دائما بكل خير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أستاذ نادر
> هو لازم يعنى حكاية أونلاين دى
> إحنا ماإتفقناش على كده
> انا كنت مبسوطة بالمسابقة علشان مش مشيلانى هم النت يفصل و لا السيرفر يعلق
> لكن برضه ورايا ورايا
> ليه كده بس ياأستاذ نادر ماكنا حلوين
> عموما ماعلينا كل واحد و حظه بقى
> كل سنة و أنتوا طيبين
> و إفتكرونا فى العشرة الأخيرة


*اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa

كل عام وحضرتك بخير 

ربنا يكرمك يارب ويرزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 

ويرزقك ويرزقنا ويرزق كل الاخوه فضل العشر الاواخر من رمضان 

اسعدنا وجودك الرائع فى المسابقة وتواجدك المميز 

وان شاء الله نسعد بوجودك فى حلقة اليوم*

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم أستاذ نادر

ههههههه

أنا كنت ناوية ابدأ فى عمل الكحك والبسكوت النهاردة وأجلت مخصوص علشان المسابقة

وأدينى منتظرة بس ربنا يستر والنت مايعلقش أو يكون بطئ كالعادة

ألف مبروك للفائز أو الفائزة 

وأكيد كلنا فزنا بتواجدنا مع بعض والمعلومات الجميلة اللى استفدناها من خلال مشاركتنا فى 

المسابقة

الف شكر لمجهودك

وياااااااارب يجمعنا على الخير دايما

تحياااااااتى

(اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنى)



فراشة

----------


## القواس

*أون لاين
طب لو زبون دخل الصيدليه أقول له الدواء مش موجود
أنا خسرت و الليي كان كان*

----------


## قلب مصر

على فكرة بقى المسابقة جميلة قوي  :: 
وبالرغم من ان دا رابع رمضان يعدي عليا في المنتدى 
إلا أني أول مرة أكمل مسابقة كدة للآخر
دايما أفلسع من نص المسابقة أو من أولها 
المرة دي كملت أهو ولآخر حلقة 
وربنا يستر 
في الكام دقيقة اللي جايين 
وعلى الله السيرفر ميموتش مننا في وقت المسابقة
بجد حسيت بسعادة جميلة وأنا بتابع المسابقة حلقة بحلقة
وبرسل الإجابات بعد ما اقعد أبحث عنها واعرف المعلومة
بجد عرفت معلومات رائعة واكتسبت كنوز قيمة جدا جدا من المسابقة 
وفادتني على المستوى المعرفي بشكل كبير
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك أخي اسكندراني
حضرتك والمجموعة الرائعة المعاونة ليك في المسابقة الجميلة

ومش عارفة أشكر حضرتك ازاي لأن كل كلمات الشكر مش حتوفيك حقك أخي العزيز اسكندراني
ربنا يكرمك يارب ويبارك لك في بناتك وأسرتك
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

طيب بما أننا قاعدين مستنيين ورقة الامتحان تتوزع
خدوا دي على ما الامتحان ييجي  :: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpLaPHy7nLw[/ame]

----------


## nour2005

> *اختى العزيزة 
> 
> نور 
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيك وفى كل اهل لبنان 
> 
> حضرتك تيجى فى اى وقت 
> 
> توقيت صيفى شتائى ربيعى خريفى 
> ...


ويبارك فيك أستاذ نادر على هذه المسابقة الرائعة

وطبعاً وبإذن الله حاكون متواجدة على التوقيت الشرق أوسطي  :Beta2: 

ومش حتفرق لو كسبت أو ماكسبتش

جزاك الله كل الخير على  اللمّة الجميلة التي استمتعت فيها مع الإخوة والأخوات

وعلى المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة التي استفدنا منها وهذا بفضلك وبفضل الإخوة الأفاضل:

أستاذ أشرف والأخت الحبيبة رحمة والأخ الفاضل دكتور مصطفى

كل سنة وأنتم جميعاً ودائماً بصحة وسلامة وكل رمضان والجميع بألف خير

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## sad man

يامسهل يارب

----------


## اليمامة

الاستاذ الطيب الكريم...نادر :king: 
انا فى انتظار المسابقة وبعد فى الدقايق تعدى بسرعة لانى كل دقيقة بتعدى بكون ضمنتها وقربتنى من اللحظة الحاسمة ...الحزينة كمان بالنسبة ليا لانتهاء هذة المباراة النبيلة...مش قادرة اقول لحضرتك اد اية قاعدة بصعوبة على الانترنت ...وسبحان الله انهاردة على الخصوص...ومكنش المفروض اكون متواجدة...بس ضحيت بالقليل من اجل الكثير الذى تعطينا اياة...وكمان الرفقة الطيبة واللمة الحلوة والصحبة اللطيفة...الحقيقة المجموعة كلها هايلة اوى...بس فعلا حكاية اونلاين معلش اسمحلى صعبة شوية  لان كل واحد وظروف الانترنت عندة ..مسالة وقت يعنى.... ومؤكد هيكون فيه ضغط على السيرفر...بس برضة ميهمناش احنا هنطوعة للفوز انشاءالله....انتهز الفرصة علشان اقدملك اسمى ايات الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك ومجهود الاستاذ اشرف والاخت رحمة والدكتور مصطفى...وطبعا متابعتك وتصحيحك كان مجهود كبير منظم ودقيق...طبعا دى اول سنة اشترك معاكوا وتصدق انى لما لقيتك بتقول الحلقة الاخيرة زعلت اوى وفوجئت...معقول الايام عدت وخلصت المسابقة بالسرعة دى؟ انا كنت فى حالة استثنائية ...غمرتنى روح الاثارة والبحث والنشاط بتاع زمان...ايام الدراسة...فكرتنا على الاقل بايام حلوة...وقضيت بصحبتكم جميعا احلى الاحاسيس.....شكرا لكم جميعا. ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::

----------


## e_elassas

> طيب بما أننا قاعدين مستنيين ورقة الامتحان تتوزع
> خدوا دي على ما الامتحان ييجي 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bplaphy7nlw


تسلم ايدك والله الواحد افتكر لجان الامتحانات وجو التوتر ده ههههههههه

فى انتظار الاسئله استاذ نادر بس يارب يكون المراقبين طيبين مش عاوزين توتر 

 :4:  :4:  :4:

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الاخيرة 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 

اذكر آيتان فرض فيهما الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم ؟؟


السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة

من الذى ثَبت الناس عند وفاة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟



السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 

كل ما تريد معرفته عن حق الامتياز (الفرنشايز ) 

وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى

ما نعني بالامتياز؟؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ان شاء الله ستكون الحلقة 

مباشرة وفورية 

ستعتمد الحلقة على سرعة الاجابة الصحيحه

سيكون على المتسابقين وضع اجابتهم الصحيحه

فى الموضوع مباشرة وفورا  

مع وضع رد فى موضوع قاعة رجال الاعمال 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الاولى الصحيحه على 6 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثانية الصحيحه على 5 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثالثة الصحيحه على 4 درجات 

باقى الاجابات الصحيحه سيحصل كل منها على 3 درجات 


كل عام وانتم بخير 


اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

على فكرة بقى المسابقة جميلة قوي 
وبالرغم من ان دا رابع رمضان يعدي عليا في المنتدى 
إلا أني أول مرة أكمل مسابقة كدة للآخر
دايما أفلسع من نص المسابقة أو من أولها 
المرة دي كملت أهو ولآخر حلقة 
وربنا يستر 
في الكام دقيقة اللي جايين 
وعلى الله السيرفر ميموتش مننا في وقت المسابقة
بجد حسيت بسعادة جميلة وأنا بتابع المسابقة حلقة بحلقة
وبرسل الإجابات بعد ما اقعد أبحث عنها واعرف المعلومة
بجد عرفت معلومات رائعة واكتسبت كنوز قيمة جدا جدا من المسابقة 
وفادتني على المستوى المعرفي بشكل كبير
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك أخي اسكندراني
حضرتك والمجموعة الرائعة المعاونة ليك في المسابقة الجميلة

ومش عارفة أشكر حضرتك ازاي لأن كل كلمات الشكر مش حتوفيك حقك أخي العزيز اسكندراني
ربنا يكرمك يارب ويبارك لك في بناتك وأسرتك
   




الدمعة هتفر من عينى خلاص يا ام يوسف 

عاوزين كنافة بقى لحد السؤال ما ينزل 


على فكرة انا كمان اول مرة اكمل مسابقة *

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السؤال الأول

1- سورة النحل - الجزء 14 - الآية 98 - الصفحة 278
(فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ )
2- (وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )سورة الأعراف - الآية 200 



السؤال الثانى 

أبو بكر الصديق




السؤال الثالث


ما نعني بالامتياز؟( Franchising)

إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.

----------


## sad man

الحلقة الاخيرة 


السؤال الاول من القرآن الكريم 
وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى الحبيب 
اشرف المجاهد 

اذكر آيتان فرض فيهما الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم ؟؟

هناك آيتان فرض فيهما الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم :
1- سورة النحل - الجزء 14 - الآية 98 - الصفحة 278
(فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ )
2- (وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )سورة الأعراف - الآية 200 
*** 



السؤال الثانى 
وضعت سؤال الحلقة الاخت الفاضلة 
رحمـــة

من الذى ثَبت الناس عند وفاة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

ابو بكر الصديق


السؤال الثالث من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال 

كل ما تريد معرفته عن حق الامتياز (الفرنشايز ) 

وضع سؤال الحلقة اخى العزيز 
د/مصطفى

ما نعني بالامتياز؟؟؟


ما نعني بالامتياز؟( Franchising)

إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.



تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع



ان شاء الله ستكون الحلقة 

مباشرة وفورية 

ستعتمد الحلقة على سرعة الاجابة الصحيحه

سيكون على المتسابقين وضع اجابتهم الصحيحه

فى الموضوع مباشرة وفورا  

مع وضع رد فى موضوع قاعة رجال الاعمال 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الاولى الصحيحه على 6 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثانية الصحيحه على 5 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثالثة الصحيحه على 4 درجات 

باقى الاجابات الصحيحه سيحصل كل منها على 3 درجات 


كل عام وانتم بخير 


اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اذكر آيتان فرض فيهما الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم ؟؟

هناك آيتان فرض فيهما الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم :
1- سورة النحل - الجزء 14 - الآية 98 - الصفحة 278
(فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ )
2- (وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )سورة الأعراف - الآية 200 

من الذى ثَبت الناس عند وفاة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

أبو بكر الصديق

مانعنى بالامتياز

إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية

[ame]http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpost.php?p=1330588&postcount=8[/ame]

----------


## hanoaa

السؤال الثالث
إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

السؤال الأول
وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ ﴿36﴾﴾ [فصلت: 36]
فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ سورة النحل 98
السؤال الثانى أبو بكر

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

::no1::  

 ::no1::  


 ::no1::  


 ::no1:: 



 ::p:  



 ::no1:: 




 ::p:  




 ::no1:: 




 ::p: 




 ::no1:: 





 :Lol2:  



 :Lol2: 



 :Lol2:

----------


## sameh atiya

اذكر آيتان فرض فيهما الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم ؟؟


فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ 


وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ 






من الذى ثَبت الناس عند وفاة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه 


ما نعني بالامتياز؟؟؟


ما نعني بالامتياز؟( Franchising)

إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.


إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.

----------


## فراشة

السؤال الأول

1-فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم(98)من سورة النحل


(وإما بنزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع العليم(36)سورة فصلت

السؤال الثانى

أبو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه

السؤال الثالث

إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.



فراشة

----------


## sad man

ان شاء الله انا البطل
ياهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووو

----------


## قلب مصر

السؤال الأول

1-فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم(98)من سورة النحل


(وإما بنزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع العليم(36)سورة فصلت




السؤال الثاني


أبو بكر الصديق


السؤال الثالث


ما نعني بالامتياز؟( Franchising)

إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.

----------


## nariman

السؤال الأول

فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ 


وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ 


السؤال الثاني

أبو بكر الصديق 


السؤال الثالث 

الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.


إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.

----------


## kethara

اذكر آيتان فرض فيهما الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم ؟؟


فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ 


وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )سورة الأعراف






من الذى ثَبت الناس عند وفاة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه 


ما نعني بالامتياز؟؟؟


ما نعني بالامتياز؟( Franchising)

إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.


إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.

----------


## hanoaa

ماقولنا بلاش حكاية أونلاين دى

----------


## e_elassas

اجابة السؤال الاول

قال الله تعالى:

(فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم " (2) ؟)



بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ(1)مَلِكِ النَّاسِ(2)إِلَهِ النَّاسِ(3)مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ(4)الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ(5)مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ(6) 





اجابة السؤال الثانى

ابو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه

اجابة السؤال الثالث
إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.

----------


## nour2005

1-
قال عز وجل : ﴿ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ 1 مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ 2

2-كان أبوبكر الصديق رضي الله عنه دخل علي النبي واحتضنه وقال : وآآآ
خليلاه ، وآآآ صفياه
، وآآآ حبيباه ، وآآآ نبياه . وقبل النبي وقال : طبت حيا وطبت
ميتا يا رسول الله .

ثم خرج يقول : من كان يعبد محمدا فإن محمدا قد مات ، ومن كان يعبد
الله فإن الله حي لا يموت ...

3-إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كده نقول مبروووك سادمان

----------


## sad man

انا البطل ياجدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## totatoty

*:* *السؤال الاول**اذكر آيتان فرض فيهما الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم ؟؟**فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ* *
وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )سورة الأعراف**السؤال الثانى:**من الذى ثَبت الناس عند وفاة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟**سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه وأرضاه* *ما نعني بالامتياز؟؟؟**
ما نعني بالامتياز؟(* *Franchising**)

إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (**Franchisee**) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (**Franshisor**). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (**Franchisee**) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (**Franshisor**) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (**Franshisor**)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (**Franchising Contract**) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (**Franchisee**) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (**Franshisor**) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (**Franchising Agreement**) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مبروووووووووووووووك sadman

----------


## sad man

الله يبارك فيكى ايمان
هيه دى الروح الرياضيه
انا عايز جائزتى عربيه

----------


## sad man

والله وعملوها الرجاااااااااااااااااااااله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط شرطه
					

مبروووووووووووووووك sadman


أومال انا بعمل ايه   


هارد لك يا محمد*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هههههههههههه

عربيه ليه هاتودينا كأس العالم ولا إيه؟

----------


## القواس

السؤال الأول

1- سورة النحل - الجزء 14 - الآية 98 - الصفحة 278
(فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ )
2- (وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )سورة الأعراف - الآية 200 

السؤال الثاني

سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق

السؤال الثالث

ما نعني بالامتياز؟( Franchising)

إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية.

*الليي بعت الزباين ساعه الاجابه عيب عليه*

----------


## e_elassas

> انا البطل ياجدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااان
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه مبرووووووووك ايها البطل

مبروك ياسااااد

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا سادمان مجموعه 31 نقطه

أهلاوى مجموعه 29

ولا أنا حسبت غلط

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sad man
					

والله وعملوها الرجاااااااااااااااااااااله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


كان بودى يا محمد اسيبك تكمل فرحتك 

بس هارد لك يا مان 

بص على التعليق رقم 421 كده  


انا وانت واحد يا عم الحاج *

----------


## sad man

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انت غلبان
انا يابنى سابق فى الترتيب
انت بعدى وبعد الاسماعيلى وانبى وبتروجيت
وممكن المنصوره تسبق كمان او الجونه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط شرطه
					

لا سادمان مجموعه 31 نقطه

أهلاوى مجموعه 29

ولا أنا حسبت غلط


لو على الترتيب النهائى يبقى انا فى القاع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إنما لو على الاسبقية فى سؤال اليوم يبقى انا اللى اكسب  

>>>>>>>> ليه يا إيمان فهمتينى غلط ههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sad man
					

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انت غلبان
انا يابنى سابق فى الترتيب
انت بعدى وبعد الاسماعيلى وانبى وبتروجيت
وممكن المنصوره تسبق كمان او الجونه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه


ياعم انا مالى بالسبق هههههههههههههههههههه

أنا داخل المسابقة وحاطط قصادى المثل الشهير " منحوس منحوس حتى لو العجل كان بتروس "   

انا بتكلم على الجولة ديه يا معلم  *

----------


## sad man

يابنى انا 31
وانت ياغلبان 29

----------


## لمسه

> انا البطل ياجدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااان
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاتقول  اهلاوى ولا زملاكاوى 

ده مافيش اجدع من المنصوراوى 

وااااارقص ياحضرى اقصد 

ارقص ياساااااااااااااااااااادمااااااااااااااااااااااان 

 ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1:: 

انا اختك هه بالنص :1:  :Plane:

----------


## hanoaa

هو أستاذ نادر فين
يجى يفض الإشتباك ده
و يجيب النتيجة من الكنترول

----------


## e_elassas

ههههههههههههههه يعنى مين الفايز اهلاوى ولا سااااااد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

السؤال الاول
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
(فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ ) سورة النحل الاية98
(وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )سورة الأعراف - الآية 200

السؤال الثانى
هو سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق


السؤال الثالث
إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.

إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية

----------


## القواس

> والله وعملوها الرجاااااااااااااااااااااله
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هاااااااااااااااااااابي ماااااااااااااااااااان
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## لمسه

*ياحبيبتى واضح زى السمسسسسسسسس 

طبعا سادماااااااااااااااان 

الناجح يرفع ايده هيييييييييييه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> لو على الترتيب النهائى يبقى انا فى القاع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إنما لو على الاسبقية فى سؤال اليوم يبقى انا اللى اكسب  
> 
> >>>>>>>> ليه يا إيمان فهمتينى غلط ههههههههههههههههههههه*


 :Poster Oops: 

معلش يا ماجد

إنت ممكن تكون مركز تانى ولا تالت

الدور عليا أنا اللى مركز سبعتاشر تمناشر أهو حاجه كده

----------


## sad man

فين احتفال البطل
عايز احتفال 7 ايام بلياليييييييييييييييهم
وفرقة محمد رضا للفنون الشعبيه
والموسيقه العسكريه
وعرض القوات الجويه
شويه كده افكر واجى تانى
نييييييييييييااااااااااههههههههههههااااااااااهاهاه  اهاهاهاهاهاهااااااااااااا
ضحكة جبروت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وجدى محمود

*اسف للتأخير

والله النت إتنيل على عينه وهرب منى

ماعلينا




اذكر آيتان فرض فيهما الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم ؟؟


فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ 


وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ )سورة الأعراف






من الذى ثَبت الناس عند وفاة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه 


ما نعني بالامتياز؟؟؟


ما نعني بالامتياز؟
إن الامتياز هو عبارة عن نظام لتسويق السلع و/أو الخدمات و/أو التكنولوجيا، والذي يشمل العديد من الأشكال المختلفة لعلاقات العمل كالترخيص والتوزيع والوكالة، وبموجب هذا النظام، فإنه سيسمح للمرخص له (Franchisee) باستعمال الاسم التجاري و/أو العلامة التجارية و/أو علامة الخدمة و/أو المعرفة الفنية و/أو طرق العمل وتقنياته و/أو النظم الإجرائية و/أو أية حقوق ملكية صناعية مملوكة للمُرخص (Franshisor). وفي هذا السياق، فإن عمل المرخص له (Franchisee) لا يعتبر فرعاً لعمل المرخص (Franshisor) وإنما يعد عملاً أو مشروعاً مستقلاً وذلك تحت الاسم التجاري لصاحب حق الامتياز الأصلي الذي يعرف بالمرخص (Franshisor)، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المشروع أو العمل المدار يكون متشابها في الجوهر مع جميع المشاريع أو الأعمال الأخرى التي تدار تحت الاسم ذاته.


إن عقد الامتياز (Franchising Contract) يدار باستخدام طريقة العمل التي يتبعها المرخص له (Franchisee) وذلك بدعم متواصل من المرخص (Franshisor) نفسه مع تقديم المساعدة التجارية والفنية ضمن مدة زمنية معينة وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية الامتياز (Franchising Agreement) الموقع بين الطرفين لهذه الغاية. 

*

----------


## sad man

تيت تيت
تيت تيت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## فراشة

مبرووووووووووووك ساد مان

الف مبروك

قلولى ياجماعة انا ترتيبى الكام ومجموعى ايه

مش عارفة حاجة

فينك ياسكندرااااااااااانى

فراشة

----------


## sad man

الله يبارك فيكى فراشه
عقبالك

----------


## e_elassas

> *ياحبيبتى واضح زى السمسسسسسسسس 
> 
> طبعا سادماااااااااااااااان 
> 
> الناجح يرفع ايده هيييييييييييه*



ههههههههههههههه صووووح 

مبروووووووووك ياساااااااااااد بس بالنص انا ياما عطيتك الحلول فااااااكر هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## فراشة

> فين احتفال البطل
> عايز احتفال 7 ايام بلياليييييييييييييييهم
> وفرقة محمد رضا للفنون الشعبيه
> والموسيقه العسكريه
> وعرض القوات الجويه
> شويه كده افكر واجى تانى
> نييييييييييييااااااااااههههههههههههااااااااااهاهاه  اهاهاهاهاهاهااااااااااااا
> ضحكة جبروت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه

نعملك الإحتفال اللى انت عايزه

بس نصيحة..
كله إلا القوات الجوية

بلاااااااااش 

اسمع كلامى

فراشة

----------


## sad man

ههههههههههههههه
احنا مبنخفش
لا حكومه تهم
ولا سجون تلم
ولا اتخلق اللى يقول معانا بم
وسمعنى سلام بودعك
وصيتكم العيال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اسكندرانى

المسابقة مستمرة حتى غدا 
والنتيجة تحسب على المجموع الكلى  النهائى 

وليس على حلقة واحده فقط 

 يعنى اللى له فرصه فى الاجابة

 يستمر ويكسب 3 نقاط تضاف الى مجموعة

----------


## sad man

بس انا كده عديت ياباشا
بالمجموع النهائى
انا الاول

----------


## فراشة

> ههههههههههههههه
> احنا مبنخفش
> لا حكومه تهم
> ولا سجون تلم
> ولا اتخلق اللى يقول معانا بم
> وسمعنى سلام بودعك
> وصيتكم العيال
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه

ياريتها ترسى على السجون

على العموم انا حذرتك

ولو مصر على القوات الجوية نجيبلك

بس طبعا كلنا لازم نحتفل بيك

حقك ياعم..مش فايز؟؟؟

هههههههه

بجد ألف ألف مبرووووووووك

فراشة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*ألف مبروك يا محمد باشا

لازم تطلع حاجة لله بقى 

تتبرع للعيال بكام حصة عنجليزى ببلاش 

وتتقل فى حرف ال p  عشان ربنا يكرمك  

شغل الكروتة مش عاوزين 

ويلا حالا بالا بالا حيو محمد باشا ... ده كسب مسابقة كبيرة وبقى عنده إنتعاشة 

  


شوفت اخر نكتة يا محمد 

بيقولك ممدوح عباس الزمالك هياخد الدورى 10 سنين متتالية عشان يعادل رقم الاهلى القياسى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه

يلا احتفل إنت دلوقتى وافرح لك يومين كده وبعدين نشوف حكايته   


الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا صاحبى *

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مفيش جايزه لله

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط شرطه
					

مفيش جايزه لله


اسكتى بقى .. كتنا نيلة فى حظنا الهباب  *

----------


## thereallove

مبرووووووووووووك يا حبي 

فعلا والله وعملوها الرجاله وكانت ضربه من معلم خلت الاهلاااااااااوي يسلم  :Lol2: 

اعضاء فريق الديفيدي مكتسحييييييييين جميع المسابقات ولسه البقيه تأتي

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاخوة الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 

مسابقة رائعة بكل المقاييس 

يكفى روح الموده والاخوة التى سادت من اول يوم حتى الان 

واشكر كل عضو ومتسابق شارك معنا بكلمة او حلقة او راى او رد 

فنجاح الموضوع هو بمجهودكم وبما قدمتموه من جهد فيه 

ومسابقة هذا العام  هى المسابقة الثالثة على مدار ثلاث سنوات رمضانية 

الا انها انجحهم بكل المقاييس 

اشكركم جميعا 

ان شاء الله 

سوف نعلن النتيجه بعد قليل 

وانتظرو توزيع الجوائز بعد العشاء والتراويح 

وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوة الاعزاء 
النتيجة النهائية




انتظرونا 

لتوزيع الجوائز على الفائزين 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

ارق التهائى واطيب الامانى للفائزين 


المركز الاول31 نقطة 

sad man



المركز الثانى 30 نقطة

 totatoty
hanoaa



المركز الثالث29 نقطة  

nariman
قلب مصر
kethara
اليمامة
اهلاوى شديد


انتظرونا 

لتوزيع الجوائز على الفائزين 

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووك للفايزين

ألف مبروووك 
محمد


ألف مبروووك

totatoty

hanoaa



ألف مبرووووك 

nariman

قلب مصر

kethara

اليمامة

اهلاوى شديد



ألف مبروووك علينا كلنا مسابقه جميله جدااااااااااا وناجحه بكل المقاييس

والف شكر أستاذ اسكندرانى 

وكل سنة والجميع بخير

ويارب نكون مجمعين هنا تانى فى نفس المعياد وكلنا بخير

----------


## hanoaa

هيييييييييييييييييه :hey:  :hey: 
كسبت
مبروك لكل الفايزين :4:  :4:  :4: 
إستمتعت جدا بالمسابقة
أستاذ نادر تحياتى ليك :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: بجد مسابقة ناجحة
نستناك رمضان إللى جاى إن شاء الله
كل سنة و أنتوا طيبين
و ماتنسوناش فى العشرة الأخيرة
اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

> ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووك للفايزين
> 
> ألف مبروووك 
> محمد
> 
> 
> ألف مبروووك
> 
> totatoty
> ...


الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر
ميرسى أوى :f:  :f: 
كل سنة و أنتى طيبة

----------


## سابرينا

شكلى اتاخرت كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
تتعود السنة الجايه ان شاء الله

----------


## سابرينا

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للفائزين* 
*ان شاء الله انتم السابقون ونحن الاحقون*

----------


## nariman

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*

*كل سنة واحنا متجمعين في بيتنا ..أبناء مصر*

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## e_elassas

[IMG][/IMG]

 :BRAWA:  :4:  :BRAWA:  :4:  :BRAWA:  :4:  :BRAWA: 

مساااااااااابقه راااائعه استاذ نادر استمتعنا بيها لاقصى حد مشكووووور كل الشكر استاذنا :f: 


عقباااااال السنه اللى جايه يارب نتجمع تاانى فى نفس الميعاااد مع احلى اعضااء  :good: 


المهم النهارده حفلة توزيع الجوااايز واحنا مستنيييييين اهه عشان لو جايزه وقعت ولا حاجه  :1: 


كل عام وانتم بخير ويارب دايما متجمعين هنا فى احلى منتدى منتدانا الغاااالى ابناء مصر


ومبروووووك تانى للفائزيييييين معانا الف الف مبروووووووك  :good: 



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sad man

ادينا مستنيين 
شكلنا كده هنستنا  كتير ولا ايييييييييييييييه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## sameh atiya

*مبروك للفائزين من غير نفس 
مش قايل لحد مبروك بنفس غير لو طيب خاطري*

----------


## sad man

> *مبروك للفائزين من غير نفس 
> مش قايل لحد مبروك بنفس غير لو طيب خاطري*


اطيب انا ياباشا
هههههههههههههههههه
بس ازاى
معلش خيررها في غيرها
هاردلك
وعقبال المره الجايه ان شاء الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

جائزة المركز الاول 



الف مبروك اخى العزيز 
sad man

----------


## اسكندرانى

جائزة المركز الثانى 



الف مبروك اختى العزيزة 
totatoty

----------


## اسكندرانى

جائزة المركز الثانى 



الف مبروك اختى العزيزة 
hanoaa

----------


## اسكندرانى

جائزة المركز الثالث 



الف مبروك اختى العزيزة 
nariman

----------


## اسكندرانى

جائزة المركز الثالث 



الف مبروك اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر

----------


## اسكندرانى

جائزة المركز الثالث 



الف مبروك اختى العزيزة 
kethara

----------


## اسكندرانى

جائزة المركز الثالث 



الف مبروك اختى العزيزة 
اليمامة

----------


## اسكندرانى

جائزة المركز الثالث 



الف مبروك اخى العزيز 
اهلاوى شديد

----------


## sad man

الف شكر استاذ نادر
وعقبال كل سنه ان شاء الله

----------


## القواس

*الحمد لله
ألف مبروك للفائزين
و لم يغيبني الحلقتين غير الشديد القوي
تحياتي
للأستاذ نادر
و المشاركين*

----------


## hanoaa

> جائزة المركز الثانى 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك اختى العزيزة 
> hanoaa



كل ده علشانى
الله
ميرسى أوى يا أستاذ نادر
الله يبارك فيك
كل سنة و أنتوا طيبين
التقيمات إمتى بقى

----------


## hanoaa

لقيت التقييم
ميرسى يا أستاذ نادر 
معلش بقى العتب على النظر و قلة النوم

----------


## اليمامة

اولا مبروك لكل الناس...الف الف مبروك
وكل الشكر للاستاذ نادر....ربنا يبارك فيك يارب
بس انا مش فاهمة....هو كدة خلاص؟؟

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مسابقة رائعة بصراحة و تواجد جميل من جميع الاعضاء

ربنا يجمعكم دائما بخير يارب

و الف الف مبروك للفايزين و خصوصا سادمان صاحب المركز الاول

الف الف مبروك

و اشكر اخى العزيز اسكندرانى على المسابقة الجميلة

و كما وعدت فى السابق

تم منح تقييم للفائز بالمركز الاول و كارت الشحن جاهز كمان بس مستنيه يصلح النت

الف الف شكر لكم جميعا

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووك

لكل الفايزين

وطبعا تهنئة خاصة لساد مان صاحب المركز الأول



ويارب دايما رمضان يجمعنا كل سنة فى اللمة الحلوة دى

دى أول سنة ليا معاكوا وسعيدة فعلا بوجودى بينكوا 

وباشكركوا انكوا اتحتولى الفرصة للتواجد بينكوا والاستفادة بمعلومات جميلة

وكمان كسبت كل الناس الجميلة اللى فى المسابقة

وماننساش أخونا الفاضل إبن طيبة اللى ظروفه منعته إنه يكمل المسابقة وأكيد لو كمل كان

 هايبقى له مركز متقدم

ربنا يتم شفاه ويرجعه بالسلامة

تحياتى للجميييييييييييييييع





فراشة

----------


## قلب مصر

> جائزة المركز الثالث 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك اختى العزيزة 
> قلب مصر


الله على الهدية الجميلة  :4: 
ربنا يخليك أخي العزيز اسكندراني حضرتك والمجموعة المعاونة الجميلة
وصانع شهادات التقدير الرائعة
ربنا يكرمكم يارب
حقيقي مفتقدة المسابقة بشكل كبير وحسيت دا النهاردة قوي وأنا في انتظار الأسئلة تيجي
ربنا يبلغنا رمضان دايما وتضمنا أسرة أبناء مصر الطيبة
كل الشكر ليك أخي العزيز ونلتقي إن شاء الله العام القادم في مسابقة 2010 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## totatoty

> جائزة المركز الثانى 
> 
> 
>  
> الف مبروك اختى العزيزة  
> totatoty


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى العزيز اسكندرنى لا تعلم مدى سعادتى 
لتواجدى بينكم فى هذا المكان الرائع وبين الاسره الكريمه 
اسره منتدى أبناء مصر فعلا رمضان بينكم بيقى له طعم تانى 
وكل فرد فى العيله الكبيره دى له دور مش بيقل عن التانى 
بجد انا بفرح بأى جايزه لانها منكم انتم 
مبروك لكل الفائزين والمشاركين فى المسابقه لانهم هما كمان فائزين تواجدهم 
معانا فى المسابقه والمنافسه الجميله والمعلومات المفيده 
الجايزه دى مش ليا انا لواحدى انا بهديها لكل عضو شارك معانا فى المسابقه 
ربنا يديم علينا المحبه يارب والتواجد هنا بينكم 
اخى واللى بعتز جدا بيه أ/ نادر 
اشكرك على الجايزه الجميله 
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب وبخير والاسره الكريمه 
أتمنى ان نلتقى جميعا دائما على خير 
فى هذا المكان الرائع 
فى مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال لعام 2010 
فى رعايه الله

----------


## totatoty

> ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووك للفايزين
> 
> ألف مبروووك 
> محمد
> 
> 
> ألف مبروووك 
> totatoty 
> hanoaa 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اختى الجميله / اخت ضابط شرطه 
ربنا يبارك فيكى يا قمر 
الف مبروك علينا كلنا المسابقه الجميله 
ربنا يجمعنا دايما على خير

----------


## nariman

> جائزة المركز الثالث 
> 
>  
> الف مبروك اختى العزيزة 
> 
> nariman


 

*ألف شكر يا أستاذ نادر*

*حقيقي كانت مسابقة جميلة ومفيدة جداااا*

*ربنا يجمعنا على الخير دايما*

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## kethara

> جائزة المركز الثالث 
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك اختى العزيزة 
> kethara


*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

ألف شكر على هذةه الهدية الجميلة
بارك الله لك بأعمالك وسدد خطاك وكللها بالنجاح الدائم
واجمل شيئ كان بالمسابقة هو روح الود والتواصل الطيب
والمعلومات الجليلة 
وبأنتظار مسابقة العام القادم بأذن الله
اللهم بلغنا رمضان 
مبروك لكل الفائزين وعقبى باقى المسابقات
ومبروك لأخى الفاضل ساد مان بالمركز الأول
وكل من فاز فالفوز هو بتواصلنا الطيب
وكل عام وأنتم بخير

مع تحيتى*

----------


## nour2005

ألشكر الجزيل للأستاذ الفاضل 

اسكندراني 

وللأخ الفاضل ليدر 

على كل المجهود المبذول

في سبيل إنجاح هذه المسابقة الرائعة

وكل سنة وجميع أبناء مصر بخير

----------


## nour2005

ألشكر الجزيل للأستاذ الفاضل 

اسكندراني 

وللأخ الفاضل ليدر 

على كل المجهود المبذول

في سبيل إنجاح هذه المسابقة الرائعة

وكل سنة وجميع أبناء مصر بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

مبروك للفائزين كلهـــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## hanoaa

> مبروك للفائزين كلهـــــــــــــــــــــم


الله يبارك فيك يا هيثم
عقبالك انت و بودو

----------


## طائر الشرق

> الله يبارك فيك يا هيثم
> عقبالك انت و بودو


ايه جر الشكل دا بقى ::-s:  ::-s:  ::-s: 

مالكوش دعوة ببودو مش كفاية ماما نور ما جابتلوش البقلاوة والقطايف ::-s:  ::-s: 
وسامح اكل حقنا فى اللوز المقشر ::-s:  ::-s: 
واستاذ نادر ما جابش الجمبرى ::-s:  ::-s: 
عايز  اى حاجة 
ما ينفعش اطل كدا من المولد بلا حمص ::

----------


## nour2005

> الله يبارك فيك يا هيثم
> عقبالك انت و بودو


هوا كارت التهنئة بتاعي ليكي ولكل الفائزين مش باين؟ :Akuma: 
أنا كررت المشاركة بتاعتي مخصوص لأن الموقع اللي رفعت البطاقة فيه أول مرة وقع  :Closedeyes:

----------


## hanoaa

> ايه جر الشكل دا بقى
> 
> مالكوش دعوة ببودو مش كفاية ماما نور ما جابتلوش البقلاوة والقطايف
> وسامح اكل حقنا فى اللوز المقشر
> واستاذ نادر ما جابش الجمبرى
> عايز  اى حاجة 
> ما ينفعش اطل كدا من المولد بلا حمص


معلش يا هيثم بقى
يا بخت من بات مظلوم

----------


## hanoaa

> هوا كارت التهنئة بتاعي ليكي ولكل الفائزين مش باين؟
> أنا كررت المشاركة بتاعتي مخصوص لأن الموقع اللي رفعت البطاقة فيه أول مرة وقع


الله يبارك فيكى يا ماما نور
ربنا يخليكى 
و مايحرمناش منك أبدا
كل سنه و حضرتك طيبة

----------


## hanoaa

أنا عندى سؤال تاعبنى نفسيا
مش المفروض ان الجايزة تقيميين
أنا أخدت واحد بس ليه
و لا أنتوا رجعتوا فى كلامكوا

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أنا عندى سؤال تاعبنى نفسيا
> مش المفروض ان الجايزة تقيميين
> أنا أخدت واحد بس ليه
> و لا أنتوا رجعتوا فى كلامكوا


*جائزة الفائز الاول 3 تقييمات 

جائزة الفائز الثانى 2 تقييم 

جائزة الفائز الثالث  تقييم 

اختى العزيزة  hanoaa

جارى اتخاذ الازم*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> معلش يا هيثم بقى
> يا بخت من بات مظلوم


مش هافرط فى حق بودو :Dry: 

لو على حقى انا شاب كريم عطوف حبوب ما بيهمنيش الماديات
 ::'(:  :Bye2:  
لكن بودو الطفل الغلبان صاحب الطفولة المعذبة ::(: 
كل يوم ينده ويقول نفسى فى كيس قلبــــــــظ يا أتم ::sorry:: 
نفسى فى خمسمية كرة بقلاوة ولقمة القاضى من ايد استاذة فى مدرسة فى لبنان :Sad: 
نفسى فى جمبرى من اسكندرية عشان صحتى المتدهور وعشان انفلوانزا الجيوب ::sorry:: 
وانتى عارفة يا دكتور اد ايه الجمبرى مليان فسفور  :Eat: 
والفسفرة مفيدة للطفل فى الوقت الحساس دا من السنة :y: 
نفسى فى كوفية زرقة من الصعيد البرانى تحمينى من السقعة فى البرد القارص المعضعض :Cold: 
وعشان كدا باطالب بحق بودو الشرعى فى كل دا :Boring: 
رافعا شعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار
يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:   
يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:  

يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:  

يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:   

يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:   

يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam: 
وانا باطــــــالب الشرفــــــاء فى هذا الوطــــــــــن فى تبنى قضية الطفـــــــــل بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودو
 :Helpsmilie2: 
وباطالب المجلس القومـــــــى للطفولة بتوفير كيس قلبظ يوميا لبودو
 :BRAWA:  
ومش معقول ابن طنط فكيهة ياكل بابظ وبودو ما ياكلش وابن طنط خيرية ياكل بست وبودو ما ياكلش وابن طنط فوفا ياكل مانة وبودو ما ياكلش
 :Ranting2:  :Ranting2:  :Ranting2: 
ملحوَظة ملحوسة: بابظ,بست,مانة تعنى على الترتيب قلبظ,شيبسى,لبانة
 :Smart:  :Smart: 
وفى النهاية اخاطب ضمير العالم الحى 
يارجال العالم هبوا لمساعدة الطفل بودو
 ::hop::  ::hop:: 
تبرع ولو بخمسة جنيه
 :Poster Oops:  :Poster Oops: 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مش هافرط فى حق بودو
> 
> لو على حقى انا شاب كريم عطوف حبوب ما بيهمنيش الماديات
>  
> لكن بودو الطفل الغلبان صاحب الطفولة المعذبة
> كل يوم ينده ويقول نفسى فى كيس قلبــــــــظ يا أتم
> نفسى فى خمسمية كرة بقلاوة ولقمة القاضى من ايد استاذة فى مدرسة فى لبنان
> نفسى فى جمبرى من اسكندرية عشان صحتى المتدهور وعشان انفلوانزا الجيوب
> وانتى عارفة يا دكتور اد ايه الجمبرى مليان فسفور 
> ...



*ايه يا ابنى اللى انت عامله ده 

انت فى قاعة رجال الاعمال 

مش  على باب جامع قادوس 

يعنى تطلب قرض  بنكى 

فيلا فى مارينا 

يخت فى شرم الشيخ 

تمويل تمليكى لمشروع سياحى 

اطلب بقلب جااااااااااااااااااامد*

----------


## طائر الشرق

عايزين فيلا فى مارينا




































مليانة اكياس قلبظ ومانة ::  ::  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اضحك الله سنك يا هيثم

ربنا يكرمك انت وبودو*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*اضحك الله سنك فى الجنة يا استاذ نادر*
**

*ولسه برضه عايزين البقلاوة والجمبرى*
 :Ranting2:  :Ranting2:  :Ranting2:

----------


## sad man

> أنا عندى سؤال تاعبنى نفسيا
> مش المفروض ان الجايزة تقيميين
> أنا أخدت واحد بس ليه
> و لا أنتوا رجعتوا فى كلامكوا


وانا كمان اخدت واحد ومنتظر الفرج
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طائر الشرق

وانا كمان اخدت واحد
ومستنى العَدَل

----------


## sad man

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

> مش هافرط فى حق بودو
> 
> لو على حقى انا شاب كريم عطوف حبوب ما بيهمنيش الماديات
>  
> لكن بودو الطفل الغلبان صاحب الطفولة المعذبة
> كل يوم ينده ويقول نفسى فى كيس قلبــــــــظ يا أتم
> نفسى فى خمسمية كرة بقلاوة ولقمة القاضى من ايد استاذة فى مدرسة فى لبنان
> نفسى فى جمبرى من اسكندرية عشان صحتى المتدهور وعشان انفلوانزا الجيوب
> وانتى عارفة يا دكتور اد ايه الجمبرى مليان فسفور 
> ...


إيه يا بنى ده
بتشحت
طيب ماتقف على باب سيدنا الحسين بعد التراويح

----------


## hanoaa

> عايزين فيلا فى مارينا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ياساتر على الطمع
فيلا فى مارينا
و إيه قلبظ ده
طب قول يكون فبها يخت
بسين
إيه طلبات الأطفال دى

----------


## طائر الشرق

:Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry: 
ناس ما عندهاش شفقة

مش بدل ما تقولى خد خمسة جنيه  هات للواد لب وسودانى
 ::mm:: 
ولا تجيبى ايس كريم شاركيز  لذيذ بشكل يغيظ
 :l: 
إنما مفيش كدا

مع انك دكتورة  واعرف ان المرتب  يقدر يجيب   كرتونة بابظ ومانة وبست يوميا
 :Ban2: 

يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:  

يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam: 



يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam: 


يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:  


يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:  


يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:

----------


## hanoaa

> وانا كمان اخدت واحد ومنتظر الفرج
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه
طيب و ساكت ليه
كنت مستنى أما أفكرك
و لا ده من كتر الفرحة

----------


## nour2005

هيثثثثثثثثثثثثثثم هلكتني أنت والسيرفر

من مبارح وانا شايلة حصتك أنت وبودو  ::uff:: 

لكن للأسف السيرفر كان مستقصدني  :l2: 

اتفضل يا أستاذ البقلاوة علشانك  :1: 



ولقمة القاضي أو العوامات علشان الجميل بودو  :1: 



ربنا يحفظه ويفرحه بخاله ويفرح خاله بيه 

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

رمضان كريم   :f2:  :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

مافيش أخبار عن باقى التقييمات
و لا وقعت مع السيرفر

----------


## طائر الشرق

السيرفر جابلى انا وبودو  رجيم اضطرارى يا ماما نور

البقلاوة  تجنن  :Eat: 
بس هاتبقى احلى واجمل لو جاتلنا طرد مستعجل او فى جواب مسوجر
 :Ranting2:  :Ranting2:  :Ranting2: 
وفين البابط والناتى والمانة والبست
 ::hop::  ::hop:: 
مش عشان يا ماما نور بودو بيحبك  يبقى تكروتيه
 :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry: 
 
يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam: 



يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam: 


يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:  


يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:  


يالا هاتو حق بودو
 :Poster Spam:

----------


## طائر الشرق

** 
*تاهت بين الزحام*

*ياربت تتوه وتجيلى*
** 
*انا هاعملها زى الواد بودو بالظبط*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*





أخى الحبيب أ/ نادر

مبارك لكل الفائزين فى هذه المسابقة الطيبة 

وتقديرى واحترامى لك ولكل من شارك فى أن يفيد ويستفيد 

وكان نفسى أشترك معكم فى كل خير 




الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية 

وكل عام أنتم بخير وسعادة 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

ولنستعد من غدا ان شاء الله لصيام الست من شوال 

وربنا يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال 





*

----------

